# [CM9] EncounterICS X (Beta 3) - Bug reports only



## firstEncounter

*This topic is for bug reports and updates from me only.*​*If the bug is universal (applies to everyone) and isn't a consequence of your inability to follow instructions, post it here.*​*Otherwise, post in the discussion thread with all general discussion and flashing help.*​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Presenting:​*EncounterICS*​




















What works:
*Radio *(including 3G, calls, SMS)
*Speakerphone*
*MMS*
*Bluetooth*
*GPS*
*Data usage monitor*
*2D *(hardware accelerated!) *& 3D *(kinda buggy)
*Wifi*
*Sensors* (including rotation/accelerometer)
*Audio*
*DSP Manager*
*Google Talk*
*SD Card*
*All hardware buttons*
*Charging*
*USB *(using the USB Mass Storage app)
It's fast!
What doesn't:
*Camera*
*Voice Input* (excluding calls)
*HDMI*
*FM Radio*
Known bugs + workarounds:
*Gallery FC's when accounts are syncing.*
Wait until all of your accounts are done syncing to open it!
Or if it still doesn't work, use an alternate gallery like QuickPic.

*Streaming music via Bluetooth is buggy.*
*Facebook sync doesn't work. *(Will be fixed next build)
*Adobe Flash doesn't work.*
*DO NOT TOGGLE USB DEBUGGING! If you experience slowness and battery drain after toggling USB Debugging, you must wipe data.*
Credit:
*CyanogenMod* for the obvious.
*CyanogenDefy Team* for the hardware base.
Download:

*DO NOT USE BOOTMANAGER WITH THIS ROM! It will not work.*
*Even if you get it to work, it'll only work temporarily and things will be messed up. *
*I'm not responsible for boot manager issues.*

*Mediafire directory: *http://www.mediafire.com/encounterics *(Don't forget to flash gapps [link below] RIGHT AFTER you flash the ROM! Otherwise you'll have issues.)*
Beta 3 MD5: 0a9055e0b87b5e6662029e72bf586fa9

*Beta 3 mirror: *http://www.multiupload.com/6J90T9DW50

*Gapps: *http://tux-head.net/...p/gappsv5.1.zip

Build 3:
Fixed freeze-after-call issues
Fixed laggy dial pad
Fixed speakerphone
Fixed docking issues
Fixed Google Talk
Fixed MMS
Fixed (all?) Wifi + 3G issues
Fixed keyboard switching issues
Fixed settings toggle issues
Fixed Bluetooth issues
Fixed DSP issues
Fixed Wireless tether app (ad-hoc)
Fixed data usage monitor (not limiter)
Fixed network-related apps
Improved 3D performance
Improved scrolling speed
Added SD mounting app (use this to fix USB storage)
Added stock ICS boot animation
Replaced bootmenu background and bootmenu with my own.
Removed Moto Phone Portal app (useless)
FAQ:
*How do I access recovery?*
Press the volume down button during boot when the LED flashes blue. Use the volume buttons to scroll through the lists and the power button to select. (In recovery, the camera button is select.)
*DO NOT USE cat.jpg! THIS WILL DESTROY WIFI AND RADIO FIXES.*

*How do I stop new apps from automatically appearing on my home screen?*
Open Market -> Menu -> Settings -> Disable "Auto-add Shortcuts".

*[insert feature here] doesn't work even though the topic says it does!*
 Before complaining about it, try rebooting. If it still doesn't work, feel free to post in this the discussion thread explaining your problem as in-depth as possible in order to get assistance.

Installation video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwbGhH40O6A​
Changelog:
Build 3:
Fixed freeze-after-call issues
Fixed laggy dial pad
Fixed speakerphone
Fixed docking issues
Fixed Google Talk
Fixed MMS
Fixed (all?) Wifi + 3G issues
Fixed keyboard switching issues
Fixed settings toggle issues
Fixed Bluetooth issues
Fixed DSP issues
Fixed Wireless tether app (ad-hoc)
Fixed data usage monitor (not limiter)
Fixed network-related apps
Improved 3D performance
Improved scrolling speed
Added SD mounting app (use this to fix USB storage)
Added stock ICS boot animation
Replaced bootmenu background and bootmenu with my own.
Removed Moto Phone Portal app (useless)

Build 2:
Fixed radio
Fixed GPS
Fixed market
Fixed ADB
Fixed missing /data/tmp
Improved SD speed
Hopefully fixed some flashing issues.

Feel like donating?



And much more's coming soon! Enjoy


----------



## Slomies

Downloading now... I can't wait to give this another shot.

THANKS firstEncounter for all the hard work you've been putting into getting ICS onto our X's. I was going to upgrade to the Nexus, but I think I'm going to wait for now because of this...

EDIT: forgot to read this is for bug reports and updates only... I will post up any that I find (if there are any)


----------



## Sandman007

Downloafding Now. 1stEncounter You are the Man!


----------



## fgissubel

flashing now. Voice input in next build? I used it a lot before ICS, would love to get the instant voice to txt up and running. Thx. Will be donating again.


----------



## firstEncounter

I appreciate the kind words, but please keep posts in this topic limited to real bug reports and updates, as stated in the OP.


----------



## Sandman007

Downloaded and flashed. 3G fritzing out Gonna reboot

Edit: 3G is Good now


----------



## jonkim16

My dx is still having trouble connecting through Bluetooth to my Asus Transformer tablet. I usually connect to Bluetooth tether from t he phone to the tab.


----------



## firstEncounter

jonkim16 said:


> My dx is still having trouble connecting through Bluetooth to my Asus Transformer tablet. I usually connect to Bluetooth tether from the phone to the tab.


What tethering app are you using and what part doesn't work?


----------



## stlcfan

rom download link isn't working...


----------



## wgs247

Great work!!!!
Thanks for the effort!


----------



## dxoldster

First - I wanted to say that I've been following this thread since the beginning and loaded betas 2, pre3, and now 3 - I'm incredibly impressed. Yes, the last thread was a little noisy.

I'm still having some issues with wifi (no consistent connection) and tethering app won't work, even after rebooting a couple of times. I didn't wipe system, only cache - would that be the difference? I was able to receive a MMS text that I couldn't download the prev 2 builds. I won't judge things like speed or battery life until I'm sure I've installed the "right" way.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## dest

Just a minor thing but with Beta 3 Adobe flash doesn't seem to be working.

The icon to start the applet shows but then just goes black. I'm guessing there's something with streaming that's up. Not a big thing at all but thought I'd mention it.

Also, any chance that you might take a look at the facebook contact "fix" - there's a discussion about what needs to be done here: http://android.modaco.com/page/news/_/android/enabling-facebook-sync-in-ice-cream-sandwich-r140

If i get time i might see about creating a patch for the existing roms.

Great job on the rom though.. loving it so far


----------



## colonel panic

Charging light / charge symbol on battery symbol staying on after charging (on dock or usb charger)...goes off after a while. Doesn't happen every time.

There's no 'Charging xx%' when on the dock...should there be, like with GB?


----------



## blutodawg

Solid work man. Keep it up!


----------



## firstEncounter

dxoldster said:


> Charging light / charge symbol on battery symbol staying on after charging (on dock or usb charger)...goes off after a while. Doesn't happen every time.
> 
> There's no 'Charging xx%' when on the dock...should there be, like with GB?


I don't have a dock to test it with, but as long as the phone is charging while it's in the dock, I don't see a problem.


----------



## kochoid

wow, FE, way cool. thanks. once you get flash player working, this will be my daily rom. I played with beta 2 and really enjoyed it. donation going your way.

galaxy nexus, who, what?

request, can u release a flash player fix zip file once you squash that bug?

THX!!!


----------



## stlcfan

Cant seem to download beta 3 from the link . is it broken?


----------



## spliner17

I've tried this several times and I'm sure this is a bug on beta 3.
It seems like everytime i try to turn off the phone with the charger in place it does not turn off the phone, it simply restarts.
Now if i unplug it from the charger, it DOES turn off the phone.
If can remember correctly that in the older verisons of android that it would go the the charger screen when you did that and not go to the main screen of the phone?


----------



## bobcaruso

spliner17 said:


> I've tried this several times and I'm sure this is a bug on beta 3. Everytime i try to turn off the phone with the charger in place it does not turn off the phone, it simply restarts. Now if i unplug it from the charger it DOES turn off the phone. I can remember that in the old verisons of android 3.0 or under it would go the the charger screen when you did that and not go to the main screen?


What exactly are 'the old verisons of android 3.0'


----------



## fakiesk8r333

i cant get the download link to work, getting real anxious. anyone have a direct link?

EDIT: Nevermind, i think my popup blocker was interfering.


----------



## spliner17

bobcaruso said:


> What exactly are 'the old verisons of android 3.0'


i mean like pre 3.0


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter i am impressed with you !
,You almost have a completed stale ICX rom
,
,all i have to say is WOW and THANK YOU for your development skills and tie put into this








,This may be y daily rom
<


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

spliner17 said:


> I've tried this several times and I'm sure this is a bug on beta 3.
> It seems like everytime i try to turn off the phone with the charger in place it does not turn off the phone, it simply restarts.
> Now if i unplug it from the charger, it DOES turn off the phone.
> If can remember correctly that in the older verisons of android that it would go the the charger screen when you did that and not go to the main screen of the phone?


Not a bug exclusive to this. As far as I am aware, 2nd-init based ROMs do not stay off while plugged in.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dxoldster

Update - wiped system/data/cache, flashed beta 3 + gapps and wifi now working as is tethering. Speakerphone works, too. Restoring some apps w/ titanium. Can't install a few, like Runkeeper - market won't show them, web market says not compatible w/ device. Still - very impressive, speedy, great to see all the fixes. firstEncounter - if you get camera and voice input fixed you are a god!


----------



## spliner17

UNhipandUNfunny said:


> Not a bug exclusive to this. As far as I am aware, 2nd-init based ROMs do not stay off while plugged in.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ah thanks for the info. Is there a battery app that does what the old android does, or is it not even worth it?


----------



## firstEncounter

blutodawg said:


> Ah thanks for the info. Is there a battery app that does what the old android does, or is it not even worth it?


Thanks for the kind words everyone, but PLEASE keep posts like this in the discussion thread. This is only for real bug reports and updates from me.

I'm resorting to begging because people can't read the big blue text at the top of the OP.


----------



## cougar214

firstEncounter im not sure if this is a bug or not but i just want to verify with you that you did in fact remove movie maker from build 3 because i just flashed this from a clean sbf and i have movie maker in here.


----------



## colonel panic

> I don't have a dock to test it with, but as long as the phone is charging while it's in the dock, I don't see a problem.


Hmm, let me restate that...after disconnecting the phone from charging (dock or wall charger), the charging light continues to stay on, like it was still plugged in. Just pulled it off my car charger, and it even still said 'charging 80%' for a couple minutes after disconnecting it.

Not a big deal, ROM's working great so far. Haven't noticed anyone else report it, so maybe it's just my phone.


----------



## firstEncounter

cougar214 said:


> Hmm, let me restate that...after disconnecting the phone from charging (dock or wall charger), the charging light continues to stay on, like it was still plugged in. Just pulled it off my car charger, and it even still said 'charging 80%' for a couple minutes after disconnecting it.
> 
> Not a big deal, ROM's working great so far. Haven't noticed anyone else report it, so maybe it's just my phone.


One other person reported this too. It doesn't do that on my wall charger though... do you have an extended battery?


----------



## colonel panic

firstEncounter said:


> One other person reported this too. It doesn't do that on my wall charger though... do you have an extended battery?


Nope, stock.

Right now, the green led is off, but I still have the lightning bolt on the battery symbol, and the lockscreen says 'charged'. It's been unplugged for a couple minutes.

Weird.


----------



## MnM.Inc

Found a bug when pinch to zoom in browser the text overlays other parts of page. I'll post a pic of what I'm talking about when i get a chance.


----------



## ManOfSteele

Could I flash this over Beta 2? Or should I wipe first?


----------



## coltzfan

The dl link isn't working for me.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ibleedteal

coltzfan said:


> The dl link isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Same for me, someone please re-up a new link asap!


----------



## firstEncounter

ManOfSteele said:


> The dl link isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You guys broke Mediafire. :c Making a mirror.


----------



## coltzfan

firstEncounter said:


> This belongs in the discussion thread. I'm not answering your question since you can't read the OP.
> 
> You guys broke Mediafire. :c Making a mirror.


That's how we roll.







.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

lol i was just checking the site myself. Mustve been my fault


----------



## Drocka

Has the Gallery FC bug been reported ?


----------



## Sandman007

Mediafire is back up


----------



## firstEncounter

Drocka said:


> Has the Gallery FC bug been reported ?


If you'd read the OP you'd see that I have it listed under "Known bugs".


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

spliner17 said:


> I've tried this several times and I'm sure this is a bug on beta 3.
> It seems like everytime i try to turn off the phone with the charger in place it does not turn off the phone, it simply restarts.
> Now if i unplug it from the charger, it DOES turn off the phone.
> If can remember correctly that in the older verisons of android that it would go the the charger screen when you did that and not go to the main screen of the phone?


this is not a bug... it's on all 2nd init roms... because they remove so much of the blur frame work.. one thing that was takin out was the charge while off... so charging while off will not work with any 2nd init roms... regardless of it being froyo ginger or ics built...

withdrawn.. until i figure out what's going on with it


----------



## philosophyzer

Awesome!! I flashed over beta and cleared system and dalvik caches. I flashed gapps at same time.

Rebooted and good so far but no calendar sync working. Flashed gapps again since I thought I read that fixed it.. no effect.

Is calendar sync a known bug? I didn't see it on first post and didn't see it on any subsequent post.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## masterchung7

Is anyone seeing the clock speeds of 300mhz @ 58 vsel and 1000 mhz @ 64 vsel? 300 @ 58 is more than triple the required power @ 14 vsel. I know you can change this in the boot menu but does anyone else have this?


----------



## masterchung7

Nemo aeternamn said:


> this is not a bug... it's on all 2nd init roms... because they remove so much of the blur frame work.. one thing that was takin out was the charge while off... so charging while off will not work with any 2nd init roms... regardless of it being froyo ginger or ics built...
> 
> hey firstencounter:
> i can't seem to use adb on beta 3.. the debugging icon is on in the phone.. .but when i type adb devices... it doesn't list this phone... i can get it to list other devices... but not this... any ideas?


Have you tried using adb in recovery? I haven't tested it with this rom but it works on other second int roms.


----------



## cougar214

Not sure if anyone else has this problem but when i try to use titanium backup to batch restore apps it restores some and then freezes. I can restore them individualy just fine but problems with batch restore. This may in fact be a dev problem as the dev may need to update the app for 4.0 compatibility.


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> If you'd read the OP you'd see that I have it listed under "Known bugs".


,
,multi tasking gets to me 
,calendar sync i think is working


----------



## soulsiphoner

The LED turns on after the battery hits 90%...and the charge bolt stays on the battery icon also...strange indeed.

A reboot solves it...


----------



## bobcaruso

Can't find /system/xbin/insmod (driver install) anybody see it?


----------



## vannmann

On initial first boot up, everything went great, ROM ran good. But then it started lagging after about 30 min. So I rebooted, now it gets to lock screen and lags really bad and if i try to unlock it, it freezes and reboots. Worked great for a little bit though, lol.


----------



## jonkim16

firstEncounter said:


> What tethering app are you using and what part doesn't work?


Not using any app. Just connecting through built-in bluetooth. There's an option use the phone for internet access (see screenshot).
The two can be paired but cannot be connected. When I try to connect, it hangs for a little while and then connection fails.


----------



## SaurusX

FM radio is still out of action. A lot of people don't care about it, but I actually use it quite a bit. I don't know if Team Defy has it working yet, but if they do then their fix should work for the Droid X as the wifi/BT/FM radio chip is the same.

Edit: TeamDefy still doesn't have working FM. Guess it stays broke for now.


----------



## zackaryry

I am getting issues with Flash on the browser... for example, the install video in the OP doesn't show up at all. Also, and I'm assuming this is because voice input isn't working, but internet calling is still broken. Can make and receive, but no sound on either end.

Other than those minor issues, it's working like a charm.


----------



## ndwatkins

I apologize if I'm missing something terribly obvious, but none of my music is showing up in the app and quite a few of my pictures aren't as well. They both show up in File Manager. This wasn't an issue for me in Beta 2. I wiped Data/Cache//Dalvik before I flashed for a clean install, so I know that's not the issue.

Just my contribution to bugs. Again, sincerest apologies if I'm missing something - I did read the OP.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MnM.Inc

MnM said:


> Found a bug when pinch to zoom in browser the text overlays other parts of page. I'll post a pic of what I'm talking about when i get a chance.


----------



## zerospeed8

MnM said:


>


Happens here too seems like pages with many frames causes that 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thisguy23

So is anyone else experiencing volume being quieter than normal roms? Like speakerphone works but it is pretty quiet. anyone?


----------



## bobAbooey

When using the Facebook app, clicking on a pic yields a black screen.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cougar214

I flashed the button and launcher mods for the beta 2 and my phone DID NOT like it. Had to sbf back. Me thinks these mods are gonna need to be ported to this beta 3. I know some of you have flashed them with no problems but better to be safe than sorry, like me...lol


----------



## loki993

Sorry. Wrong thread for that

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## milski65

Have swiftkey working, but am unable to access any settings other than Quick Tips to customize it. 2 reboots and a battery pull while in swiftkey settings menu.


----------



## SYL

milski65 said:


> Have swiftkey working, but am unable to access any settings other than Quick Tips to customize it. 2 reboots and a battery pull while in swiftkey settings menu.


I am able to access all Swiftkey settings, however I did restore from TB. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## johnomaz

I have a mini bluetooth keyboard I use from time to time and it pairs just fine, but the letter 'B' won't type. It types fine on other devices, just not my DX with beta 3 (or beta 2) on it.


----------



## indrajatmiko

wow,, great!! downloading now..


----------



## firstEncounter

MnM said:


> I am getting issues with Flash on the browser... for example, the install video in the OP doesn't show up at all. Also, and I'm assuming this is because voice input isn't working, but internet calling is still broken. Can make and receive, but no sound on either end. Other than those minor issues, it's working like a charm.


Flash was already addressed in this thread. I have no way to test internet calling, so...


----------



## firstEncounter

indrajatmiko said:


> So is anyone else experiencing volume being quieter than normal roms? Like speakerphone works but it is pretty quiet. anyone?


Please keep posts like these in the discussion thread, as I've stated multiple times in this thread AND in the OP. I wish I could moderate this thread...


----------



## JagoX

So with only 2 issues (as far as i can tell) listed I think I'll give this a run to see how it works. Has anyone had any issues with certain apps not running or misbehaving? Such as Titanium Backup, SMS Backup & Restore, Swype, etc.?

Last I heard (officially) from Swype was that it wouldn't work in ICS but shortly after someone on XDA (I think?) got it working...is this still the case?

EDIT: Oh and anyone have any issues using QuickClock Advanced (I use it for undervolting) and SetCPU (using it for Screen off & temperature profiles.)


----------



## UNhipandUNfunny

JagoX said:


> So with only 2 issues (as far as i can tell) listed I think I'll give this a run to see how it works. Has anyone had any issues with certain apps not running or misbehaving? Such as Titanium Backup, SMS Backup & Restore, Swype, etc.?
> 
> Last I heard (officially) from Swype was that it wouldn't work in ICS but shortly after someone on XDA (I think?) got it working...is this still the case?
> 
> EDIT: Oh and anyone have any issues using QuickClock Advanced (I use it for undervolting) and SetCPU (using it for Screen off & temperature profiles.)


Ask in the Discussion thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka

I know the gallery bug is still active but i found another bug that may have to do with the gallery but just want to confirm :

When trying to choose a photo using "file explorer" not gallery for specific person on the contacts list, it doesn't set the photo you choose to that contact.
Is that a relative bug to the gallery situation or a bug of its own?


----------



## steveomac

Bugs I found so far

- sent a text and it came back not sent so I went to resend it and I saw that it said I had a draft but when you go to the thread it wasn't there
- when in a call I went to the home screen and the screen went haywire and turned on and off a bunch of times.
- when in the messaging app and you get to the bottom, the blue fade effect is black at the bottom.
- turned off the USB debugging and everything slowed way down, everything was laggy, did a restart and it was still laggy.
- wifi issues are still there, can't use it at all for me. turned it on and off, did a restart and everything, still nothing.


----------



## mds96

So far the only bug I have had is losing wifi connection. It will say I have an excellent connection, I'll have 3-4 blue bars, but the up arrow keeps blinking(w/ no bottom arrow). If I shut wifi off, then turn it back on, my connection comes back. :/


----------



## scratchandsniff

Browser Bugs:
(1) "Auto-fit pages" sets the text width to the zoomed in screen size instead of the current screen size [see picture].
(2) Double Click to zoom takes 2 or 3 attempts before zooming, sometimes goes into text editor mode (copy & paste).
(3) "Inverted Screen Rendering Preview", in Accessibilty, only shows the white background rendering.

[Additional thought edit]
It may be worthwhile to update the OP with proposed issues, maybe under the known bugs section, so that people don't repeat bugs, like Adobe Flash for example. Although that would assume people were reading the OP, so maybe it wouldn't help.


----------



## firstEncounter

scratchandsniff said:


> Browser Bugs:
> (1) "Auto-fit pages" sets the text width to the zoomed in screen size instead of the current screen size [see picture].
> (2) Double Click to zoom takes 2 or 3 attempts before zooming, sometimes goes into text editor mode (copy & paste).
> (3) "Inverted Screen Rendering Preview", in Accessibilty, only shows the white background rendering.
> 
> [Additional thought edit]
> It may be worthwhile to update the OP with proposed issues, maybe under the known bugs section, so that people don't repeat bugs, like Adobe Flash for example. Although that would assume people were reading the OP, so maybe it wouldn't help.


The first two are not bugs with my ROM, but rather bugs with Android. There's a difference between bugs in the OS and hardware features not working like they should.

Regarding 3: I don't have any Inverted Screen option in Accessibility.


----------



## MadCutter

Two bugs I haven't seen mentioned. That have been around since beta 2 and still here.
*Fresh install. Wiped data\cache, dalvik, format system. Flashed gapps with rom.

-Sometimes Music Player goes nuts and starts playing whatever it wants when headphones are plugged in and will not turn off. Eventually it will start to rapidly toggle play\pause probably 5 to 10 times per second until headphones are removed. Also tried to manually stop in app manager and it immediately turns back on. (Tried different headphones same result also the same plugged into car stereo) Pandora and everything else work fine. As long as you have pandora running before you plug headphones in music player won't auto start and go crazy.

-Some apps with on-screen setting menu show settings mostly off screen. (May be a compatibility problem with the apps?) Root Explorer for example.


----------



## firstEncounter

MadCutter said:


> Two bugs I haven't seen mentioned. That have been around since beta 2 and still here.
> *Fresh install. Wiped data\cache, dalvik, format system. Flashed gapps with rom.
> 
> -Music player goes nuts and plays whatever it wants and will not turn off. Eventually it will rapidly toggle play\pause until you remove headphones. Also tried to manually stop in app manager and it immediately turns back on. (Tried different headphones same result also the same plugged into car stereo) Pandora and everything else work fine. As long as you have pandora running before you plug headphones in music player won't auto start and go crazy.
> 
> -Some apps with on-screen setting menu show settings mostly off screen. (May be a compatibility problem with the apps?) Root Explorer for example.
> 
> View attachment 13304
> View attachment 13305


Those music player problems resemble a problem I have with mine sometimes; it's a result of a degrading audio jack, so I believe it's hardware, not software.

I've never seen the on-screen settings issue before, because I don't use that mod. But I'll look into it.


----------



## MadCutter

firstEncounter said:


> Those music player problems resemble a problem I have with mine sometimes; it's a result of a degrading audio jack, so I believe it's hardware, not software.
> 
> I've never seen the on-screen settings issue before, because I don't use that mod. But I'll look into it.


It only happens on this rom. Headphones work fine with every thing else. I can boot to any different rom and no problems. The main problem is when I plug them in the music player just starts on what ever song it feels like playing. If i push pause it just picks out a different song and gives me the bird then plays anyways. If i go to app manager and force stop it does the rapid toggle thing. I can start pandora, phone call, youtube, or anything with audio and it will stop and let me pause it. Google Music from market works. Guess ill use it, I looks better with rom anyways.


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> Those music player problems resemble a problem I have with mine sometimes; it's a result of a degrading audio jack, so I believe it's hardware, not software.
> 
> I've never seen the on-screen settings issue before, because I don't use that mod. But I'll look into it.


,
,Agree its hardware, i haven't had any problems with my headphones before playing the music. but its still early so ill try to test out the music player some more and confirm back here.


----------



## Dewguzzler

am i doing something wrong or what, im on beta 2 and downloaded beta 3 and gapps, reboot get to dmc recovery go to recovery > latest recovery and then when i go to flash the rom it goes crazy and just boots up instead of installing the rom?


----------



## colonel panic

The odd charging-light and charging symbol issues I was having earlier seem to have gone away after a couple more reboots, w00t!


----------



## gardobus

Dewguzzler said:


> am i doing something wrong or what, im on beta 2 and downloaded beta 3 and gapps, reboot get to dmc recovery go to recovery > latest recovery and then when i go to flash the rom it goes crazy and just boots up instead of installing the rom?


If this is like the MIUI w/ bootmenu then you can't flash from the bootmenu. You need to do cat.jpg then reboot into recovery with rom manager. Then flash the rom. You could also SBF and then flash it.


----------



## Dewguzzler

gardobus said:


> If this is like the MIUI w/ bootmenu then you can't flash from the bootmenu. You need to do cat.jpg then reboot into recovery with rom manager. Then flash the rom. You could also SBF and then flash it.


cat.jpg dunno about that, if i cant get it its fine i just still have it after getting the nexus, i wont do another sbf in my life lol


----------



## gardobus

Edit: My mistake. I honestly thought I was in the discussion thread since SBFs and whatnot were being discussed. I'd delete this if I could.


----------



## MadCutter

Dewguzzler said:


> If this is like the MIUI w/ bootmenu then you can't flash from the bootmenu. You need to do cat.jpg then reboot into recovery with rom manager. Then flash the rom. You could also SBF and then flash it.


Ask these questions in the Discussion thread. And DO NOT USE cat.jpg. This thread is for BUGS! Read OP.


----------



## bobcaruso

MadCutter said:


> Ask these questions in the Discussion thread. And DO NOT USE cat.jpg. This thread is for BUGS! Read OP.


Beg your pardon buddy, this is the thread for build three install problems. Jeeesh, 13 posts, and already an expert


----------



## Dewguzzler

MadCutter said:


> Ask these questions in the Discussion thread. And DO NOT USE cat.jpg. This thread is for BUGS! Read OP.


well mr madcutter how do i know its NOT a bug if its not letting me flash?


----------



## Dewguzzler

bobcaruso said:


> Beg your pardon buddy, this is the thread for build three install problems. Jeeesh, 13 posts, and already an expert


i would have pointed that out but im not as much of an expert as he is. sorry its a new build how did i know it wasnt a bug, i didnt see it in the other thread


----------



## ram130

Two bugs I have not seen caught yet:

1. It was said in the OP that 2d graphics should be good. I am unable to enable "force GPU rendering" in Developer options even after a REBOOT.

2. When in ANY browser or youtube video if you change to landscape it forces everything to refresh.

EDIT: after a reboot. The noted issues seem fixed. Not sure if #1 is working though.


----------



## MadCutter

Beg your pardon buddy maybe you should learn to read. How about going back and reading the first line in the OP. And sorry but its not the thread for build 3 install problems.

@ dewguzzler I'm sorry but your not knowing how to properly flash a rom is hardly a bug. I was trying to let you know you will get more help that pertains to your flashing problem in the discussion thread. Also you should go back and read the first line of the op as well.

Its amazing how butthurt some people get over an exclamation point and some uppercase letters. LOL!


----------



## Drocka

Dewguzzler said:


> i would have pointed that out but im not as much of an expert as he is. sorry its a new build how did i know it wasnt a bug, i didnt see it in the other thread


,
,Hes right guys. He was confirming a problem in "beta 3" that other users could or have in the future of flashing this rom
,He or Dewguzzler was simply stating that he was flashing "beta 3"
,I think he is in the right thread but i also think this situation can be qualified in both threads
,
,its all up to firstEncounter on this one at the end of the day


----------



## bigdogsmhs306

ram130 said:


> 2. When in ANY browser or youtube video if you change to landscape it forces everything to refresh.


I have noticed this same problem too.


----------



## ram130

bigdogsmhs306 said:


> I have noticed this same problem too.


I rebooted. Seems fixed now..just not sure about how effective is issue #1 working.


----------



## brianwinningjr

I am running this on the Droid 2, I know this isn't for it but how would i go about fixing screen rotation?


----------



## RyuRabbit

brianwinningjr said:


> I am running this on the Droid 2, I know this isn't for it but how would i go about fixing screen rotation?


 If your screen winds up rotating for some reason, just turn off the screen/lock your phone, then unlock it. It'll be back in Portrait Mode.


----------



## bobcaruso

MadCutter said:


> Beg your pardon buddy maybe you should learn to read. How about going back and reading the first line in the OP. And sorry but its not the thread for build 3 install problems.
> 
> @ dewguzzler I'm sorry but your not knowing how to properly flash a rom is hardly a bug. I was trying to let you know you will get more help that pertains to your flashing problem in the discussion thread. Also you should go back and read the first line of the op as well.
> 
> Its amazing how butthurt some people get over an exclamation point and some uppercase letters. LOL!


Listen guy, I don't know how someone so brand new to this decides to take over a thread, but per the op (as you directed us to refer to):


> *[insert feature here] doesn't work even though the topic says it does!*
> Before complaining about it, try rebooting. If it still doesn't work, feel free to post in this thread explaining your problem as in-depth as possible in order to get assistance.


so, kindly keep your BS to yourself, until you learn a bit more here


----------



## tdburgess

Awesome work. im using this daily and love it!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Did anyone notice that even when the screen is off it's not actually off? in a dark room I can still see some light coming from my screen when it's off.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Maguel

colonel panic said:


> Hmm, let me restate that...after disconnecting the phone from charging (dock or wall charger), the charging light continues to stay on, like it was still plugged in. Just pulled it off my car charger, and it even still said 'charging 80%' for a couple minutes after disconnecting it.
> 
> Not a big deal, ROM's working great so far. Haven't noticed anyone else report it, so maybe it's just my phone.


I'm also having this problem. When I charged my battery to 80% through the wall charger, I unplugged and it showed a 100% charge and still showed "charging" on the lockscreen.


----------



## Droidxuser7

The only two issues I've really had (beyond those in the OP) are:

- charging symbol staying on the battery until restart after removal from wall charger (could be my extended battery); also, once it hit 90% the led came back on (that is when I restarted)
- when editing contacts (as I always have a crap ton of duplicates when I first flash a new rom), a "custom label name" box keeps popping up

Otherwise, awesome rom and I'm pumped for the camera to work!

Thank you!


----------



## dsr13

Same here, even after a reboot and cache wipe to be sure.


----------



## joshhendry

I don't see this posted anywhere in here as of yet. I can't seem to get Weatherbug Elite to access my location. I thought maybe I had a GPS problem but it is working fine when I go to Google Maps. I have fixed permissions and tried a few reboots but still not luck. I didn't have this issue in the first Beta. I didn't try the 2nd Beta so I'm not sure about it.


----------



## zcmack

joshhendry said:


> I don't see this posted anywhere in here as of yet. I can't seem to get Weatherbug Elite to access my location. I thought maybe I had a GPS problem but it is working fine when I go to Google Maps. I have fixed permissions and tried a few reboots but still not luck. I didn't have this issue in the first Beta. I didn't try the 2nd Beta so I'm not sure about it.


for what its worth, i have issues with weatherbug elite not finding my location on various gingerbread roms as well.


----------



## PARick

joshhendry said:


> I don't see this posted anywhere in here as of yet. I can't seem to get Weatherbug Elite to access my location. I thought maybe I had a GPS problem but it is working fine when I go to Google Maps. I have fixed permissions and tried a few reboots but still not luck. I didn't have this issue in the first Beta. I didn't try the 2nd Beta so I'm not sure about it.


same here. i uinstalled and reinstalled and that fixed it.


----------



## joshhendry

zcmack said:


> for what its worth, i have issues with weatherbug elite not finding my location on various gingerbread roms as well.


I've not had problems with it in a very long time which is why it threw me off on this one. I'm a flashaholic also and have tried every ROM out there so I was hoping this was an easy fix.


----------



## joshhendry

PARick said:


> same here. i uinstalled and reinstalled and that fixed it.


Well at first it would just FC on me so I did the uninstall and reinstalled it and I was at least able to get into it then. It just seems to be acting weird so I will try it again and see if I have any luck.


----------



## Shadrach47

I seem to be having a problem trying to add my work exchange email to the email app. I enter all the details and it comes up with "Couldn't Finish, you don't have permission to sync with this server." Not sure if anyone else is having any issues. I know on CM7 it was working fine. Usually pops up a permission screen to allow control. Overall though, this is a great rom!


----------



## joshhendry

joshhendry said:


> Well at first it would just FC on me so I did the uninstall and reinstalled it and I was at least able to get into it then. It just seems to be acting weird so I will try it again and see if I have any luck.


Well I went in and disabled all of my GPS settings and rebooted. Then I went back in and turned them all back on and restarted Weatherbug Elite and it started working for me. I'm not sure why but just in case anyone else has this problem I thought I would share.


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> I seem to be having a problem trying to add my work exchange email to the email app. I enter all the details and it comes up with "Couldn't Finish, you don't have permission to sync with this server." Not sure if anyone else is having any issues. I know on CM7 it was working fine. Usually pops up a permission screen to allow control. Overall though, this is a great rom!


Calendar sync is a known issue from the Defy base. I posted a fix somewhere in the discussion thread long ago, I'll have to go dig it up.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tbinder78

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Did anyone notice that even when the screen is off it's not actually off? in a dark room I can still see some light coming from my screen when it's off.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Are you using adjbrightness? This has happened to me on other ROMs when I used that app. Had to ditch it...


----------



## kochoid

firstEncounter said:


> Those music player problems resemble a problem I have with mine sometimes; it's a result of a degrading audio jack, so I believe it's hardware, not software.
> 
> I've never seen the on-screen settings issue before, because I don't use that mod. But I'll look into it.


ADW EX also has some of the ADW specific settings on the top of the screen--just below status bar. i cleared data on adw and also re-installed, but no go.

also, thumb keyboard will install and be selectable in settings menu, but when long pressing a text entry field, it will not let me select input method and change to thumb keyboard.


----------



## zach.discgolf

kochoid said:


> also, thumb keyboard will install and be selectable in settings menu, but when long pressing a text entry field, it will not let me select input method and change to thumb keyboard.


Ics doesn't use this method anymore, when you type there will be a keyboard that pops up in the status bar, any keyboard changes can be made there. (Still has to be selected in settings first)

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

tbinder78 said:


> Are you using adjbrightness? This has happened to me on other ROMs when I used that app. Had to ditch it...


Yea I thought that was what was causing the issue but wanted to see if any one else had had that issue that wasn't using the app. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bgstyle

Anyone else having issue with battery stats not resetting?


----------



## sargate

Anyone knows if other camera apps are working?


----------



## firstEncounter

kochoid said:


> Anyone knows if other camera apps are working?


Go to the discussion thread.


----------



## zach.discgolf

sargate said:


> Anyone knows if other camera apps are working?












Take your question to the discussion board, and while you're there, use the search feature.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Drocka

zach.discgolf said:


> Take your question to the discussion board, and while you're there, use the search feature.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


LMAO Thts hilarious but plz to all the users firstEncounter has said many times : GO TO THE DISCUSSION THREAD IF ANY FLASHING PROBLEMS WITH THIS ROM. THIS THREAD IS FOR USER THAT HAVE INSTALLED ICS PROPERLY AND ARE HERE TO REPORT BUGS


----------



## paul5259

I installed the ROM this morning and it runs very smooth. I have a few issue if anyone can help:

- how do you modify the theme?
- the camera is not working
-locate the advanced sensor setting for the screen brightness.

thanks-


----------



## firstEncounter

paul5259 said:


> I installed the ROM this morning and it runs very smooth. I have a few issue if anyone can help:
> 
> - how do you modify the theme?
> - the camera is not working
> -locate the advanced sensor setting for the screen brightness.
> 
> thanks-


Camera is known to be not working, as it says under "Not working" in the OP.

There is no theme manager yet, as CM hasn't implemented it yet.

And you posted in the wrong place. Use http://rootzwiki.com...scussion-thread for any future questions.


----------



## asotrox

code.google.com allows wiki and issue reporting. It's clearly evident you've chosen the wrong medium for bug reporting.



> Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results --​Albert Einstein


----------



## wheels00000

zcmack said:


> for what its worth, i have issues with weatherbug elite not finding my location on various gingerbread roms as well.


Weatherbug elite is working fine for me, GPS or network Location


----------



## jonwgee

Long press input box doesn't work
You have to go to settings>language and input
Press "Default" 
You will get a pop-up with all your installed keyboards, pick the one you want

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dxoldster

I think this is a bug - phone can't maintain a wifi connection. It can connect, gets the icon in status, but then drops/reconnects. When wifi is on, the phone is very sluggish. Tried to use android air app, got connected once via the browser, but dropped quickly and could never reconnect.


----------



## bobcaruso

Trying to set governor, to do that, you need to enable CPU settings in the Boot Menu, when you do, the system will not get past red Moto image.

If you get back into boot menu. turn CPU settings off, it boots fine.


----------



## MnM.Inc

Bug report..browser rotate landscape to portrait reloads web page everytime.

Sorry in advance if this is a duplicate.


----------



## asotrox

dxoldster said:


> I think this is a bug - phone can't maintain a wifi connection. It can connect, gets the icon in status, but then drops/reconnects. When wifi is on, the phone is very sluggish. Tried to use android air app, got connected once via the browser, but dropped quickly and could never reconnect.


Possibly the same bug I am experiencing with wifi tether dropping connections and reporting unknown states


----------



## Irhumbled

I'm having issues going into deep sleep. At first installation it was going into deep sleep fine. I've installed a few apps and ran zepp's v6 supercharger script. It doesn't seem to want to go into sleep. Betterbatterystats reports mediaserver at 50% of partial wakelocks.

edit/

Reboots sometimes fix it, though it usually comes back. Any idea what it might be? It's killing my battery.


----------



## jonwgee

Why are you running scripts written for GB on a pre-beta kanged together ICS build?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## narbytrout

Powerwidget screen rotation does not work, *but the screen rotation in the *_settings _*does work.*

WiFi and GPS powerwidget DO WORK.

I do not have a bluetooth device to test with, and I already know about the auto-brightness bug.

I have rebooted many times and have tried various on/off settings with/then powerwidget to no avail.

Thank you so much for the hard work.


----------



## dr01dx

Found a bug. With player pro. If u have dsp pack install the seeking is messed up I'm bout to try with the dsp pack on stock with no changes but it did this to me on beta 2 . I'm glad dsp was fixed in beta 3

sent from my ics flavored droidX


----------



## PARick

dxoldster said:


> I think this is a bug - phone can't maintain a wifi connection. It can connect, gets the icon in status, but then drops/reconnects. When wifi is on, the phone is very sluggish. Tried to use android air app, got connected once via the browser, but dropped quickly and could never reconnect.


Go into advanced settings in wifi and uncheck "avoid poor connections".


----------



## firstEncounter

jonwgee said:


> Why are you running scripts written for GB on a pre-beta kanged together ICS build?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Love the wording there. It accurately describes how much time and effort I've put into developing this. It's actually relatively stable, thank you very much.


----------



## gardobus

Maybe by kanged-together pre-beta he means "most complete version of ICS available for this device that has no official ICS support" or "a rom full of fE's blood, sweat, and tears (man tears :crossarms"


----------



## jun991013

GRRR... FIRST ENCOUNTER I truly love ALL your bulds but this build acctually laggs allllot! TO the extremes where everything start FC and random reboot happens about after day flashing. To go back I must wipe data


----------



## Sandman007

That hapened to me but found out I had a corrupt download

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## indrajatmiko

Bug:
- Navitel is force closed


----------



## firstEncounter

indrajatmiko said:


> Bug:
> - Navitel is force closed


Through my limited ability to test the app, I experienced no force closes.


----------



## sageDieu

indrajatmiko said:


> Bug: - Navitel is force closed


If you (and any other users who read this) want any real support when reporting bugs, don't bother posting anything unless you have some sort of evidence or helpful information.
If a certain app is force closing, go download aLogcat from the Market, open it up, go open the misbehaving app (e.g. Navitel) and after it force closes go back to aLogcat, hit pause, and save it as a txt file. Upload that as an attachment or copy it into pastebin or something. That's a surefire way to get results because it will give the dev exactly the info he will need so that he can either fix the problem if it's caused by him, or tell you how to fix it.

But to possibly help you with the limited info given, try fixing permissions and/or uninstalling and reinstalling the app... if you restored it or some of its settings or anything like that with titanium backup then it might just need to be reinstalled from the market instead of from some sort of backup.


----------



## MadCutter

bobcaruso said:


> Trying to set governor, to do that, you need to enable CPU settings in the Boot Menu, when you do, the system will not get past red Moto image.
> 
> If you get back into boot menu. turn CPU settings off, it boots fine.


Did you change voltage to where it was incompatible with cpu frequency? Try it with interactive gov. Works fine for me. Overclocked to 1.25 and set custom voltage with interactive gov. Then set profiles based on those settings with Android Overclock. Works alot better than loading module with Milestone. You don't lose settings at every boot.
Runs fast and smooth with these settings.
1250 @ 58v
600 @ 30v
300 @ 16v

Oh, just curious.. How did your foot taste? LOL


----------



## PARick

I realize this is the bug thread, and this isn't necessarily a bug. But, I got a bad download initially, and to make a long story short, had to sbf prior to installing Beta 3. I am not experiencing any issues reported. The only thing that could be a bug is titanium would not do a batch restore. For some reason I had to do them one at a time. But, perhaps since ICS is so new, you had to remove any hint of a previous ROM? Anyway, if you are experiencing numerous bugs, I now it is a pain, but I recommend doind a sbf and an all new, clean install. Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## coltzfan

PARick said:


> I realize this is the bug thread, and this isn't necessarily a bug. But, I got a bad download initially, and to make a long story short, had to sbf prior to installing Beta 3. I am not experiencing any issues reported. The only thing that could be a bug is titanium would not do a batch restore. For some reason I had to do them one at a time. But, perhaps since ICS is so new, you had to remove any hint of a previous ROM? Anyway, if you are experiencing numerous bugs, I now it is a pain, but I recommend doind a sbf and an all new, clean install. Well worth it IMHO.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread/page__st__2170


----------



## superfly5203

I couldn't connect with wifi at all. I was 5 feet from my router and it kept disappearing and then re-appearing. I rebooted at least 3 times and it never would latch onto my router.

Also, i was trying to restore my apps with TB and it would only do like 3 apps then stop for ten minutes, I had to force close it and try another batch restore and it would only do one or two apps.

Oh, and I had to activate my phone after installing the ROM, as in call the automated verizon phone line, I have never had to do that before.

The first two problems happened after multiply reboots. I didn't have any out of the ordinary bugs in beta 2, I did a restore to my daily driver so I can't try to recreate the problems.


----------



## jpmoo

Quick thing... Editing max events in build.prop to 125 made this build fly for me. Lots of lag here and there before that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dxoldster

PARick said:


> Go into advanced settings in wifi and uncheck "avoid poor connections".


Nope, that doesn't help. I can get a connection but it doesn't stay connected. I'm close to the router, have a good signal - keeps dropping then reconnecting. Let me know what data I can collect to post to help debug and I will - seems like I'm not the only person having wifi difficulty (including tethering)


----------



## jcoll81

Here is what seems to be a bug, related to the official Facebook app. After uninstalling, I installed Friendcaster and it doesn't seem to have the problem. I don't recall the official app doing this on Build 2 or the PreRelease build 3.


----------



## secretformula

One superficial bug I have is with the default android keyboard. The smiles function is buggy and requires a touch hold to operate the extended menu. I don't believe this is intended behavior but correct me if I wrong. Thanks for this awesome reason again. Also is there anyway I could help you dev? Im fluent in low level C, to Java


----------



## mapatton82

I noticed this a couple times, especially with multiple app updates from the market, once you get too many icons displayed on the status bar that they start to overlap with the WiFi and 3G icons. Since this is my first experience with ICS I'm not sure if it a bug with the ROM or the framework. I do know that in the previous GB builds that 'like' icons would group together into one icon (for market updates and etc).


----------



## Magnus

One issue I'm experiencing on this ROM is in calls people keep telling me that I am very quiet. I flashed back to a CM7 GB backup and called my wife again and then she said I sounded normal volume.


----------



## d70

Probably nothing to do with build 3. I had this same issue with stock Gingerbread 605 as well as the beta 2 build.



jcoll81 said:


> Here is what seems to be a bug, related to the official Facebook app. After uninstalling, I installed Friendcaster and it doesn't seem to have the problem. I don't recall the official app doing this on Build 2 or the PreRelease build 3.


----------



## dr01dx

superfly5203 said:


> I couldn't connect with wifi at all. I was 5 feet from my router and it kept disappearing and then re-appearing. I rebooted at least 3 times and it never would latch onto my router.
> 
> Also, i was trying to restore my apps with TB and it would only do like 3 apps then stop for ten minutes, I had to force close it and try another batch restore and it would only do one or two apps.
> 
> Oh, and I had to activate my phone after installing the ROM, as in call the automated verizon phone line, I have never had to do that before.
> 
> The first two problems happened after multiply reboots. I didn't have any out of the ordinary bugs in beta 2, I did a restore to my daily driver so I can't try to recreate the problems.


Yeah me either. I was right near router and it wouldn't connect. Just gotta wait til the next build.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce

dr01dx said:


> I couldn't connect with wifi at all. I was 5 feet from my router and it kept disappearing and then re-appearing. I rebooted at least 3 times and it never would latch onto my router.
> 
> Also, i was trying to restore my apps with TB and it would only do like 3 apps then stop for ten minutes, I had to force close it and try another batch restore and it would only do one or two apps.
> 
> Oh, and I had to activate my phone after installing the ROM, as in call the automated verizon phone line, I have never had to do that before.
> 
> The first two problems happened after multiply reboots. I didn't have any out of the ordinary bugs in beta 2, I did a restore to my daily driver so I can't try to recreate the problems.


Please keep this chatter out of this thread. This is for bugs ONLY. Take conversation like this to the Discussion thread.


----------



## TokyNeg

Quick question... has anyone tried Beta 3 with Boot manager?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## secretformula

BrutalSauce said:


> Please keep this chatter out of this thread. This is for bugs ONLY. Take conversation like this to the Discussion thread.


 I gave a bug...


----------



## durham

Bug: running Beta 3 using the stock messenger app and SMS Popup, got a short text message and my phone slowed down considerably before rebooting itself


----------



## Drocka

jpmoo said:


> Quick thing... Editing max events in build.prop to 125 made this build fly for me. Lots of lag here and there before that.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


,
,Im actually trying to figure out how to do that ? can you pm m e?


----------



## jonwgee

hey no offense intended. I just don't get why people try to throw a bunch of mods on top of a beta build. hard to flush out bugs when you do that. I do appreciate the work you put into this. as a matter of fact, I was just showing it off to the sales guy at T-Mobile









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dxoldster

Not being able to connect/maintain a wifi connection *is* a bug since it's listed in the OP under "what's working". As I said, I'm happy to provide any more detail needed to debug. Suggesting that this issue should move to the discussion thread is not helping.


----------



## firstEncounter

secretformula said:


> Not being able to connect/maintain a wifi connection *is* a bug since it's listed in the OP under "what's working". As I said, I'm happy to provide any more detail needed to debug. Suggesting that this issue should move to the discussion thread is not helping.


Well if you could get me a logcat or something to work off of, I'd take your report a lot more seriously. Many people have encountered wifi problems, but in my experience it works flawlessly and no one's given me adequate information to work towards a fix.


----------



## dxoldster

firstEncounter said:


> Well if you could get me a logcat or something to work off of, I'd take your report a lot more seriously. Many people have encountered wifi problems, but in my experience it works flawlessly and no one's given me adequate information to work towards a fix.


Attached. I am in over my head but I ran aLogCat, turned on wifi, saw it connect/disconnect/connect/disconnect a few cycles, turned off wifi, then saved the log. Hope this helps (and it's not just limited to me and can help the others that have noted less than flawless wifi). I will say then when off, 3G comes back without any hiccups.
View attachment alogcat.2011-12-29-13-39-56-0500.txt


----------



## bobcaruso

MadCutter said:


> Did you change voltage to where it was incompatible with cpu frequency? Try it with interactive gov. Works fine for me. Overclocked to 1.25 and set custom voltage with interactive gov. Then set profiles based on those settings with Android Overclock. Works alot better than loading module with Milestone. You don't lose settings at every boot.
> Runs fast and smooth with these settings.
> 1250 @ 58v
> 600 @ 30v
> 300 @ 16v
> 
> Oh, just curious.. How did your foot taste? LOL


Android Overclock overrides the system, and uses its own modules, and is difficult to override governor settings.
The DX has a 4 tier clock, the bootmenu cpusettings has only 3 tiers and needs to be changed.
I did however set the bootmenu 3 tiers appropriately, using the provided smartass.ko, and have my own have my own startup scripts and copy a saved overclock.ko to the system/lib/modules folder, which has worked for over a year, and were compatible with build 2. The bootmenu bin has been changed, so I think the problem lies there.

As for the foot comment, you make sense of two threads for a single rom, this is a rootzwiki first, but you kids have fun


----------



## chrisleighton

Bug report: We're still on 4.0.1


----------



## ManOfSteele

Quick Bug: Gmail isn't pushing to the phone as expected. Before you ask, yes, I flashed Gapps immediately after flashing, I've rebooted multiple times, and G-mail is synced under accounts. The notifications pop up after opening the actual g-mail app. Not a major bug, but a minor annoyance. Everything else is fantastic by the way.


----------



## Drocka

my alogcat app keeps being unresponsive 
,was trying to show my wifi optimization problem


----------



## firstEncounter

chrisleighton said:


> Quick Bug: Gmail isn't pushing to the phone as expected. Before you ask, yes, I flashed Gapps immediately after flashing, I've rebooted multiple times, and G-mail is synced under accounts. The notifications pop up after opening the actual g-mail app. Not a major bug, but a minor annoyance. Everything else is fantastic by the way.


Anyone else experiencing this? My Gmail notifications are working great. Try clearing data for the app.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

firstEncounter said:


> 4.0.3 caused a ton of bugs for Defy users. I'm waiting for those to get straightened out first.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? My Gmail notifications are working great. Try clearing data for the app.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Works flawless for me.


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> 4.0.3 caused a ton of bugs for Defy users. I'm waiting for those to get straightened out first.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? My Gmail notifications are working great. Try clearing data for the app.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


,
,Yeah there working fine


----------



## pchoi94

jpmoo said:


> Quick thing... Editing max events in build.prop to 125 made this build fly for me. Lots of lag here and there before that.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


would that be the "windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec" setting? what does that control and what are the potential issues of changing this number?


----------



## jun991013

When u zoom into a web page the status bar gets wider to half of the screen. ??

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

pchoi94 said:


> would that be the "windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec" setting? what does that control and what are the potential issues of changing this number?


yep that's it. Basically all it does is improve scrolling speed. Higher the number faster the scrolling.

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## zerospeed8

Deep sleep working?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## dreamsafari

Thanks man, great work!
the only bug i can find, up to now, is that google pinyin ime (chinese ime) keeps fc while the other imes work just fine.
Thanks again for your impressive work.


----------



## 11knives

Awesome job with this, using as my daily driver!

Bugs...

1. USB connector icon keeps showing up randomly in taskbar
2. Battery icon shows as charging after charger is disconnected (fixed with reboot)
3. Music player connected via Bluetooth stops outputting sound at random
4. Gmail froze only once in two days
5. weather widget stops updating and loses location

Not too shabby my friend! Keep it up.

Status on the camera...?

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## paul5259

Can you add HDMI out to the list of "to do's" ...


----------



## davidadavila

will this work for both droidx and droidx2?


----------



## jun991013

davidadavila said:


> will this work for both droidx and droidx2?


 Not quite sure it works a bit on the Droid 2? If you know how to SBF, GO ahead and give it a try!


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Hey. Been running this since Beta 2, and I'm stunned by it. I have an HP Touchpad, and figured I'd get ICS on that long before I saw it on my old DX.

I have encountered an issue, though. Has anyone tried installing Nova Launcher by XDA? I try using the update zip, because I want the widgets in the app drawer, and it refuses to install. Any help here would be appreciated, now that I have ICS goodness I want to trick it out as much as possible.


----------



## windhoarse00

Thank you FirstEncounter multiplied by a million! Not due for update to G-Nex/ICS, yet not only can I try Very close true to life ICS but I can once again thumb my nose at Verizon's antic's and silently boast and gloat to G-nex owners and all without. My Droid hacker euphoria is at an all time high!!!


----------



## yentna

firstEncounter said:


> 4.0.3 caused a ton of bugs for Defy users. I'm waiting for those to get straightened out first.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? My Gmail notifications are working great. Try clearing data for the app.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Working fine for me also.

Terry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ganggreen777

is this a "normal" install
coming from liberty GB .602

Data / cache clear
dalvick
battery 
and anything else RIGHT?
I actually didnt look at video got motion sick looking at it


----------



## Dshoe

windhoarse00 said:


> will this work for both droidx and droidx2?


This really needs jammed down peoples throats. DISCUSSION THREAD. Read the OP (Original Post) and at the top you'll see it said this is for bugs only.


----------



## bobcaruso

Dshoe said:


> This really needs jammed down peoples throats. DISCUSSION THREAD. Read the OP (Original Post) and at the top you'll see it said this is for bugs only.


THEN RENAME THIS THREAD TO 'BETA 3 - Bug Discussion Only', and rename the discussion thread to 'EncounterICS X'

This is confusing to all who are used to posting all ROM questions in the rom thread.


----------



## anrichardson

bobcaruso said:


> THEN RENAME THIS THREAD TO 'BETA 3 - Bug Discussion Only', and rename the discussion thread to 'EncounterICS X'
> 
> This is confusing to all who are used to posting all ROM questions in the rom thread.


+1

How are we supposed to know if it's a bug or not. We're dealing with a whole new version of Android. I understand the OP request. But the thread title should be changed. I have to jump to 2 different threads to read instead of just one.


----------



## SilverTalon

anrichardson said:


> +1
> 
> How are we supposed to know if it's a bug or not. We're dealing with a whole new version of Android. I understand the OP request. But the thread title should be changed. I have to jump to 2 different threads to read instead of just one.


I
'm not sure how to do it, but does anyone know how to make a bug tracker that encounter could use?


----------



## erickrogers

I know this isn't a bug, but it will eliminate some posts from users claiming that it is one of Encounter's bugs. For users experiencing issues with Titanium Backup on EncounterICS, do the following: From Terminal type

su
/data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox mount -o remount,rw /system
/data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox chmod 06755 /system/bin/su /system/xbin/su
/data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox mount -o remount,ro /system
Then reboot phone.

Source: http://matrixrewriter.com/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=TB+-+Troubleshooting


----------



## enzoem

Only bug I found was that the Android OS process stayed awake for 90%+ of the time, and the screen had been off most of the few hours that the phone was on. Airplane mode and wifi only.


----------



## bobcaruso

erickrogers said:


> I know this isn't a bug, but it will eliminate some posts from users claiming that it is one of Encounter's bugs. For users experiencing issues with Titanium Backup on EncounterICS, do the following: From Terminal type
> 
> su
> /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox mount -o remount,rw /system
> /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox chmod 06755 /system/bin/su /system/xbin/su
> /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox mount -o remount,ro /system
> Then reboot phone.
> 
> Source: http://matrixrewrite...Troubleshooting


Why type all that nonsense, instead of typing _ /data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox_, just type busybox. You don't have to use TB's busybox


----------



## erickrogers

Don't shoot the messenger, I was only trying to help


----------



## jdpdata

Not sure if this has been mentioned in this thread. Turn Bluetooth off sometimes causes hot boot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan0189

This is too wicked, I just installed it at 4:20 AM, and usually nothing keeps me up until 4:20 AM unless it's epic.

Cheers to you.


----------



## crewchief41

Spartan0189 said:


> This is too wicked, I just installed it at 4:20 AM, and usually nothing keeps me up until 4:20 AM unless it's epic.
> 
> Cheers to you.


This is definitely a bug...keeps you up past your bed time.


----------



## firstEncounter

davidadavila said:


> Hey. Been running this since Beta 2, and I'm stunned by it. I have an HP Touchpad, and figured I'd get ICS on that long before I saw it on my old DX.
> 
> I have encountered an issue, though. Has anyone tried installing Nova Launcher by XDA? I try using the update zip, because I want the widgets in the app drawer, and it refuses to install. Any help here would be appreciated, now that I have ICS goodness I want to trick it out as much as possible.


It's not an update zip. Extract it and push the apk to /system/app.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shftn2gear97

Not sure if anyone else is getting this, but when using speaker phone after about 40 seconds the volume dies off to where I cannot hear... have to hit speaker phone off then back on to hear.

Not a big deal just curious if its my hardware or what.

Sent from DX


----------



## trusouljar

The only thing I can report so far is that just like cm7 there is something wrong with wifi. If I lay my phone next to the router is get full bars but when I step 5ft away it goes to nothing. Now if I flash back to stock I get full bars all over the house but next to nothing with cm. What is the issue?

My router has a clear line of site and is not blocked by anything. Also I have a thunderbolt that works fine and 3 laptops that are fine as well. So I can confirm it is not the router nor is it phones hardware. Because as I said if I flash to stock I get full wifi all over the house.

Other than that I am extremely pleased with the progress and full support this dev. Keep up the good work. Fingers crossed for a camera soon 

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS


----------



## ganggreen777

Sooo, bc it doesn't say on the other thread, normal flash by wiping all then install flash & gapps b4 reboot?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KevTN

Not sure if a reportable bug...yesterday while on the motorcycle I was streaming music. When a phone call came through phone locked up...took a couple of reboots to get going and then rebooted on its own...

This was during bluetooth


----------



## SaurusX

trusouljar said:


> The only thing I can report so far is that just like cm7 there is something wrong with wifi. If I lay my phone next to the router is get full bars but when I step 5ft away it goes to nothing. Now if I flash back to stock I get full bars all over the house but next to nothing with cm. What is the issue?


Have you investigated the post I've linked below?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/

Given that your problem occurs on CM7, too, it seems like the problem is indeed your phone. Another option would be to SBF to start fresh and then see if the problem is still there. Just restoring a nandroid back to "stock" may not cut it as something may have already been changed.


----------



## Zeklandia

What did you change with the booting process? When I change any of the CPU settings in both versions of the bootmenu, on beta3 I am left staring at the boot logo. Please fix this, I am staying on beta2 until you do.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

firstEncounter said:


> No.
> 
> It's not an update zip. Extract it and push the apk to /system/app.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i did that, and it will install but I won't get the widgets in the app drawer, which is something you're supposed to get with the .zip. Just trying to figure it out. Over at the Nova Launcher forum I think there are others with this problem, trying to troubleshoot it on both ends.


----------



## firstEncounter

TenderloinShadow said:


> i did that, and it will install but I won't get the widgets in the app drawer, which is something you're supposed to get with the .zip. Just trying to figure it out. Over at the Nova Launcher forum I think there are others with this problem, trying to troubleshoot it on both ends.


Not having widgets in the app drawer is a consequence of installing it as a user app. Pushing it to /system/app makes it a system app. I've tried it before, it's just not an update zip, all it contains is the apk which you push manually and then it works with widgets in the app drawer.


----------



## ipkh

I'm not sure if this is bug on EncounterICS or on the progam.
A2DP Volume app (http://code.google.com/p/a2dpvolume/) will show a Service Started message a few times a day. It starts at boot and seems to work, except for the spurious Service has Started messages.
I don't see any other messages at the time so I am assuming the Service is being stopped or killed for some reason.
I attached a logfile Filtered for A2DP. I hope it helps.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## enzoem

firstEncounter said:


> Not having widgets in the app drawer is a consequence of installing it as a user app. Pushing it to /system/app makes it a system app. I've tried it before, it's just not an update zip, all it contains is the apk which you push manually and then it works with widgets in the app drawer.


I had the same issue... ran the uninstall zip and started over the right way. ( I skipped a step the first time). Install the .apk just like any other app, then in cwr flash the update.zip... reboot... now the apps are in the right place.


----------



## e_droid

Has anyone successfully installed this with Boot Manager? Installed the .apk & GApps no prob but stuck in the animation upon boot up (TIA)


----------



## asotrox

There is a half second stutter of sound on both wired and bluetooth. This bug occurs on beta 3 only. I noticed it ~3 times out of a days worth of music.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

enzoem said:


> I had the same issue... ran the uninstall zip and started over the right way. ( I skipped a step the first time). Install the .apk just like any other app, then in cwr flash the update.zip... reboot... now the apps are in the right place.


I did it a different way. I never found pushing the .apk to the /system fixed the problem, so I did this:

1) Using WinRar, I opened both the nova launcher and EncounterICS .zip files.
2) I opened the /system folder in both archives.
3) I dragged and dropped the NovaLauncher .apk from the nova .zip to the encounter .zip.

At this point, dragging and dropping the file caused WinRar to do all the hard work for me, extracting the .apk from the nova archive and re-compressing it into the encounter one. So, effectively, I now have an EncounterICS X Beta 3 install .zip with the NovaLauncher .apk inside it.

At this point, I just transfered the new install .zip to my phone and ran it in recovery. I WIPED DATA AND CACHE, don't know if that was necessary but I'm of the mind that it's better to be safe than sorry. After re-installing EncounterICS, plus reinstalling gapps just in case, I rebooted my phone. The usual startup prompts appeared, activate phone, google account, etc. But when I reached the desktop it asked me if I wanted Nova Launcher or Trebuchet, and when I selected Nova Launcher and went to that app drawer, VIOLA, widget previews!


----------



## jaydubbs

TenderloinShadow said:


> I did it a different way. I never found pushing the .apk to the /system fixed the problem, so I did this:
> 
> 1) Using WinRar, I opened both the nova launcher and EncounterICS .zip files.
> 2) I opened the /system folder in both archives.
> 3) I dragged and dropped the NovaLauncher .apk from the nova .zip to the encounter .zip.
> 
> At this point, dragging and dropping the file caused WinRar to do all the hard work for me, extracting the .apk from the nova archive and re-compressing it into the encounter one. So, effectively, I now have an EncounterICS X Beta 3 install .zip with the NovaLauncher .apk inside it.
> 
> At this point, I just transfered the new install .zip to my phone and ran it in recovery. I WIPED DATA AND CACHE, don't know if that was necessary but I'm of the mind that it's better to be safe than sorry. After re-installing EncounterICS, plus reinstalling gapps just in case, I rebooted my phone. The usual startup prompts appeared, activate phone, google account, etc. But when I reached the desktop it asked me if I wanted Nova Launcher or Trebuchet, and when I selected Nova Launcher and went to that app drawer, VIOLA, widget previews!


When pushing the Nova.apk into system/app, after setting permissions and rebooting, you have to go into Nova Settings and select Drawer then check the box that says Widgets In Drawer. Had this happen to me until I figured out this step.


----------



## cczen

I have been completely unable to get wireless tether to work. It runs but it doesn't seem to create a wireless signal.


----------



## rozelle25

cczen said:


> I have been completely unable to get wireless tether to work. It runs but it doesn't seem to create a wireless signal.


see this...
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread/page__view__findpost__p__335323


----------



## bobcaruso

rozelle25 said:


> see this...
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__335323


Please Note: Although turning off encryption allows wireless tethering to work, *you are making your phone and connected device vulnerable to any hacker within proximity of your signal*
Please beware of this


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> Please Note: Although turning off encryption allows wireless tethering to work, *you are making your phone and connected device vulnerable to any hacker within proximity of your signal*
> Please beware of this


The most they could do is leech off your internet for a few minutes. It's not like they can gain access to any of your data.


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> The most they could do is leech off your internet for a few minutes. It's not like they can gain access to any of your data.


Don't agree, they can have access to both devices


----------



## asotrox

firstEncounter said:


> The most they could do is leech off your internet for a few minutes. Not a big deal.


Please adhere to the topic. This thread is for bug reports only. Kidding aside, I had the urge to say it since everyone else has


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> Please adhere to the topic. This thread is for bug reports only. Kidding aside, I had the urge to say it since everyone else has


Made me laugh. But hey, he started it!


----------



## tbisss

Amazing work! I have one issue with syncing Facebook. I tried on the app and through the adding accounts method in settings/accounts &sync/add account. It just does nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## firstEncounter

tbisss said:


> Amazing work! I have one issue with syncing Facebook. I tried on the app and through the adding accounts method in settings/accounts &sync/add account. It just does nothing. Any ideas?


I just need to edit a few files to allow Facebook sync. I'm adding it to the next build.


----------



## cczen

bobcaruso said:


> Please Note: Although turning off encryption allows wireless tethering to work, *you are making your phone and connected device vulnerable to any hacker within proximity of your signal*
> Please beware of this


Ah, well no beans either way, I still can't get it to broadcast an SSID.


----------



## firstEncounter

cczen said:


> Ah, well no beans either way, I still can't get it to broadcast an SSID.


Are you using the latest build from http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/list?


----------



## erickrogers

For now you can use FriendCaster to sync your FB contacts.


----------



## cczen

firstEncounter said:


> Are you using the latest build from http://code.google.c.../downloads/list?


I tried the newest experimental build, then I tried the 3.1 Beta 9 build. I'll keep messing with it. I wonder if there is a setting somewhere I am overlooking?


----------



## firstEncounter

cczen said:


> I tried the newest experimental build, then I tried the 3.1 Beta 9 build. I'll keep messing with it. I wonder if there is a setting somewhere I am overlooking?


I'm using the experimental, everything on auto and encryption off. It works just fine for me.


----------



## simollie

bobcaruso said:


> The most they could do is leech off your internet for a few minutes. It's not like they can gain access to any of your data.


If your wireless network is not encrypted anybody can capture WiFi traffic over the air with a sniffer (even a software based sniffer that uses the built-in WiFi card in a PC, if it allows promiscuous mode). This means people may have access to your WiFi traffic in plain text. I work on WiFi so I do this all the time. Not all applications use a secure protocol. You'll be amazed how much content applications send to network in plain text.


----------



## firstEncounter

simollie said:


> If your wireless network is not encrypted anybody can capture WiFi traffic over the air with a sniffer (even a software based sniffer that uses the built-in WiFi card in a PC, if it allows promiscuous mode). This means people may have access to your WiFi traffic in plain text. I work on WiFi so I do this all the time. Not all applications use a secure protocol. You'll be amazed how much content applications send to network in plain text.


This is true, but if I understood him correctly, he was implying that people could gain control over your device and its data via an unprotected AP.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ive noticed that wifi tether will start working but then after a few minutes it will stop, i then have to turn it off and then turn it back on to work. but then after a while it will stop working again. im looking into it but i havent found anything that would be causing any issues.

EDIT: Dang it i thought i was in the discussion thread.


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> This is true, but if I understood him correctly, he was implying that people could gain control over your device and its data via an unprotected AP.


Of course it's possible, the vehicle is there, especially on windows clients, with the breadth of hacking tools for the OS, depends on security & firewalls on devices. They hack into govt' & financial companies, don't they?


----------



## Zeklandia

Zeklandia said:


> What did you change with the booting process? When I change any of the CPU settings in both versions of the bootmenu, on beta3 I am left staring at the boot logo. Please fix this, I am staying on beta2 until you do.


Would somebody answer me?


----------



## Goose306

firstEncounter said:


> This is true, but if I understood him correctly, he was implying that people could gain control over your device and its data via an unprotected AP.


If you use the Wireless Tether Beta it lets you know what clients are connected to your WiFi. You can't use the controlled connection method, or whatever its called (identifies clients via MAC, Access Control is what its called I believe) because as I've heard the DX kernel doesn't support it. But you know who's connected at least, so if you just see yourself whats the worry? Obviously its personal preference but I've never ran my tether in secure mode, even at busy places such as the university library, and never had anyone attempt to connect to it. And let them sniff by traffic if they want, it must be awful boring to see a bunch of anthropology research websites coming up.


----------



## LethalTomKitty

From my knowledge no one can get acces to your device from your wifi connection. If they used a packet sniffer and you logged into a website then they could get that information.


----------



## bobcaruso

LethalTomKitty said:


> From my knowledge no one can get acces to your device from your wifi connection. If they used a packet sniffer and you logged into a website then they could get that information.


This is just not true, by gaining access, the hacker is on the local lan, from there, all hacking tools are available to be used against any node on the local lan.


----------



## bobcaruso

Zeklandia said:


> Would somebody answer me?


I had the same issue, build 3 changed the bootmenu program, something there must have affected the cpusettings


----------



## dsr13

I still have the bugwhere I have to reboot almost every time I unplug from charging. The phone stays in charging mode, green light and all, and it won't give an accurate battery reading (battery actually goes up even though it's actually discharging). I know others have had this issue, and I did a fresh install after an sbf just to rule out any residual problems from a past ROM. Any ideas as to why this is happening, or how I can go about fixing it?


----------



## Ch2cl2

dsr13 said:


> I still have the bugwhere I have to reboot almost every time I unplug from charging. The phone stays in charging mode, green light and all, and it won't give an accurate battery reading (battery actually goes up even though it's actually discharging). I know others have had this issue, and I did a fresh install after an sbf just to rule out any residual problems from a past ROM. Any ideas as to why this is happening, or how I can go about fixing it?


Similar issue: after receiving a missed call, green charging light came on and battery changed to charging. I restarted the phone and it cleared up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bgstyle

I think this is a bug, gallery begins loading photos then it says "Unfortunately Gallery has stopped". Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## jdpdata

Does anybody uses TetherGPS with this ROM? On my DX it FC immediately after starting GPS server.
I know it was working fine in Miui 1.12.9 Gingerbread.

Anyone can recommend another GPS tether solution that will work with EncounterICS?


----------



## TehHuff

#1 I have not seen any issues in the thread regarding video playback on Netflix. Sound plays, but no video. Youtube looks to work fine, so do videos saved to SD. No problems on CM7 that I had before this ROM and ICS. Cleared cache, uninstalled, re-installed, doesn't change anything - I'll take it up with Netflix if you don't think it's a bug in EncounterICS X.

#2 Gallery bug: Syncing is done on all portions of my Google acct, verified through Accounts & sync that nothing is actively synching, open Gallery and it crashes. turn off synching and Gallery still crashes, turn on synching for entire Google acct but turn off synching for "Sync Google-Photos" and Gallery does NOT crash.

#3 Wallpaper scrolling: Doesn't appear to be any options for allowing wallpaper scrolling. (If it hasn't been implemented yet by CM or elsewhere - disregard)

Love the work firstEncounter!


----------



## zach.discgolf

TehHuff said:


> #1 I have not seen any issues in the thread regarding video playback on Netflix.


Not sure where I got this, but this version of Netflix works, doesn't ask for update either http://db.tt/NXtfkQQE as for no scrolling, give nova launcher a shot, some people say it lags, no problems here.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Ch2cl2

Drocka said:


> I know the gallery bug is still active but i found another bug that may have to do with the gallery but just want to confirm :
> 
> When trying to choose a photo using "file explorer" not gallery for specific person on the contacts list, it doesn't set the photo you choose to that contact.
> Is that a relative bug to the gallery situation or a bug of its own?


Same issue + now gallery only shows my dropbox pics, every other picture is no longer showing up

Edit: i restarted twice and no change. But a battery pull did the trick.Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

Oops, just triggered the adb race condition some people were reporting. After toggling ADB, /init goes crazy until a data wipe. Hah. Fixing now...


----------



## byproxy

not sure if this would be considered a bug or not, but when using a resized google voice widget, the widget will randomly decide not to refresh the screen on occasion and simply goes blank. you can get widget to refresh by either removing it and adding again, or by rebooting.


----------



## RYANEJ25

Let's hope I don't get yelled at here lol. 
I ran beta 2 for awhile and worked flawless and updated to 3. Worked great for a day then got very very laggy and got a lot of fc. I read earlier about turning off usb debugging would do this cuz I did before it went slooooooow bug? Idk. 
I used milestone overclock last night and from switching to 1ghz to 1.15.it got really hot and I could not turn it down and it went up to 1.3 ghz and killed my battery in 1.5 hr. I could not lower back to 1ghz only increased by. 15. But works fine on my icx build. Phone got so hot I couldn't hold it. 
Also facebook app doesn't load just says try again. When I click it it takes me to the website.


----------



## pchoi94

Someone might have posted this already but I might have more details to add:

When on a call, whether speaker phone or not, people on the other end have complained that they can't hear me well. It's not that they can't hear me at all, they can sort of hear me but they can't make out what I'm saying. This happens intermittently, both on speaker phone and regular calls. Once, it was happening while I was on speaker phone and when I took it off speaker phone the other person could hear me OK.

Here's a clue: once when this was happening the other person mentioned that I sounded "muffled."

So this got me thinking: if I remember correctly, the DX has 3 microphones, one for regular voice calls, one for speaker phone calls, and one for noise cancellation. Could it be that, for some reason, the DX is randomly choosing different mics to use at different times? Maybe the mic that's facing the wrong direction for the type of call? Why would the sound be "muffled" instead of just completely silent?

Is anyone else having this issue? It seems to happen to me about 1 out of every 4 or 5 calls...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmoo

firstEncounter said:


> Oops, just triggered the adb race condition some people were reporting. After toggling ADB, /init goes crazy until a data wipe. Hah. Fixing now...


Init is the process that System Panel is showing as the top offender on my phone. I only got 6 hours on my last charge.

I'll try a data wipe.

I don't ever use ADB. Are you saying that toggling debug causes it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jpmoo

jpmoo said:


> Init is the process that System Panel is showing as the top offender on my phone. I only got 6 hours on my last charge.
> 
> I'll try a data wipe.
> 
> I don't ever use ADB. Are you saying that toggling debug causes it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wiping data seems to have fixed my init/CPU issue. Hopefully battery life will improve as a result. Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

RYANEJ25 said:


> Let's hope I don't get yelled at here lol.
> I ran beta 2 for awhile and worked flawless and updated to 3. Worked great for a day then got very very laggy and got a lot of fc. I read earlier about turning off usb debugging would do this cuz I did before it went slooooooow bug? Idk.
> I used milestone overclock last night and from switching to 1ghz to 1.15.it got really hot and I could not turn it down and it went up to 1.3 ghz and killed my battery in 1.5 hr. I could not lower back to 1ghz only increased by. 15. But works fine on my icx build. Phone got so hot I couldn't hold it.
> Also facebook app doesn't load just says try again. When I click it it takes me to the website.


Are you saying you set cpu clocking rates low tier to 1GHZ and the high tier to 1.15GHZ?


----------



## Zuofu

As stated by others in this thread, Beta 3 works fine on the Droid 2 (A955) with the exception of the keyboard numbers, the hardware "b key" and screen rotation due to the keyboard opening. I've fixed the first by creating updated kcm, kl and idc files which go into \system\usr\keychars, keylayout, and idc directories respectively, which I've attached.

I think the hardware "b key" can be fixed by implementing this commit by Tezet :
https://github.com/t...bf47e4964acb7c6

and the keyboard rotation can be fixed by implementing these also by Tezet:
https://github.com/t...9d513727bcf9187
https://github.com/t...571492176d4a5a3

I realize you likely do not own a Droid 2 and modifications to make D2 hardware features work is low on the priority list, but it would be really nice for us Droid 2 owners if we could use the same ROM...right now this is by far the best Droid 2 ICS port, even with the problems I've mentioned...


----------



## zach.discgolf

pchoi94 said:


> Someone might have posted this already but I might have more details to add:
> 
> When on a call, whether speaker phone or not, people on the other end have complained that they can't hear me well. It's not that they can't hear me at all, they can sort of hear me but they can't make out what I'm saying. This happens intermittently, both on speaker phone and regular calls. Once, it was happening while I was on speaker phone and when I took it off speaker phone the other person could hear me OK.
> 
> Here's a clue: once when this was happening the other person mentioned that I sounded "muffled."
> 
> So this got me thinking: if I remember correctly, the DX has 3 microphones, one for regular voice calls, one for speaker phone calls, and one for noise cancellation. Could it be that, for some reason, the DX is randomly choosing different mics to use at different times? Maybe the mic that's facing the wrong direction for the type of call? Why would the sound be "muffled" instead of just completely silent?
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue? It seems to happen to me about 1 out of every 4 or 5 calls...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wow! Just tested this out, I don't know about random but I called myself and it appears that speakerphone is using the rear microphone, not the front, explains the muffled our quite voice. I recall my fiancée mentioned hearing herself when phone was on table. What do you think encounter? Something to look into there. Should be easy fix? Also tried regular voice calls and that goes through front microphone.

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## firstEncounter

Zuofu said:


> Wow! Just tested this out, I don't know about random but I called myself and it appears that speakerphone is using the rear microphone, not the front, explains the muffled our quite voice. I recall my fiancée mentioned hearing herself when phone was on table. What do you think encounter? Something to look into there. Should be easy fix? Also tried regular voice calls and that goes through front microphone.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


This is probably a consequence of me stealing the Droid 2 audio libs.







I'm definitely looking into it though.


----------



## RYANEJ25

bobcaruso said:


> Are you saying you set cpu clocking rates low tier to 1GHZ and the high tier to 1.15GHZ?


no once overclocked to 1.15 i couldnt go lower to 1ghz when I tried. then when i tried going to 1.15ghz when i thought i was at 1ghz i went to 1.3ghz. sorry my first post was sleep typing.


----------



## bobcaruso

RYANEJ25 said:


> no once overclocked to 1.15 i couldnt go lower to 1ghz when I tried. then when i tried going to 1.15ghz when i thought i was at 1ghz i went to 1.3ghz. sorry my first post was sleep typing.


There's 4 overclock settings, what clock & voltage settings are you using for each, and what gov?


----------



## mroett01

Anyone else had issues with performance/battery life with this build? The whole system seems slower and my batter life is down ~20 - 30 % compared to beta 2.


----------



## zach.discgolf

firstEncounter said:


> This is probably a consequence of me stealing the Droid 2 audio libs. I'm definitely looking into it though.


Tested on a DX running 11.9 muiu and the speakerphone input is coming through the top microphone next to the headphone jack. If I ever have to sbf again, you'll bet I'll check it then, or maybe someone else can verify this?

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## jpmoo

mroett01 said:


> Anyone else had issues with performance/battery life with this build? The whole system seems slower and my batter life is down ~20 - 30 % compared to beta 2.


Did you toggle USB debugging? I had, which caused the init system process to go nuts. Lots of lag and about 6 hours per charge. Data wipe solved everything. No lag and am at 60% after 10.5 hours on a single charge.

Edit: "turn on" to "toggle"

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

jpmoo said:


> Did you turn on USB debugging?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Rather "turn off" or "toggle" since USB Debugging is enabled by default.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

noticed something weird today. ive got a notification stating that 2g-3g data disabled. i still have data and i cant get that notification to go away. i reboot makes it go away for a while but it just comes right back.









See?


----------



## Jonman409

firstEncounter said:


> I've added the keymaps you attached, but sadly the commits are source modifications, so they're not feasible at the moment. I'd love to increase compatibility with the Droid 2 though.
> 
> This is probably a consequence of me stealing the Droid 2 audio libs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely looking into it though.


I wonder if the voice dialer is getting confused with the microphone also. Would be convenient to fix 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## mondos

It is a universal issue with the phone basically refreshing the entire app when switching from portrait to landscape (or vice versa)? For example, I will be watching a youtube video and when I switch into landscape it will restart the video and I have to re-download the whole video. This happens through every app.


----------



## Sandman007

fakiesk8r333 said:


> noticed something weird today. ive got a notification stating that 2g-3g data disabled. i still have data and i cant get that notification to go away. i reboot makes it go away for a while but it just comes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?


where did u get those toggles?

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## jaydubbs

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> where did u get those toggles?
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Looks like Widgetsoid to me

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

fakiesk8r333 said:


> noticed something weird today. ive got a notification stating that 2g-3g data disabled. i still have data and i cant get that notification to go away. i reboot makes it go away for a while but it just comes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?


Where does it take you when you tap the notification?


----------



## fakiesk8r333

The toggles are widgetsoid. When I click it it takes me to data usage.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## zach.discgolf

That error looks widgetsoid also. Nothing to deal with Rom. Those are all options with widgetsoid, I'd go there first and mess around with your settings.

Edit: I too have widgetsoid and I can't get it to mirror your problem... bummer

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

zach.discgolf said:


> That error looks widgetsoid also. Nothing to deal with Rom. Those are all options with widgetsoid, I'd go there first and mess around with your settings.
> 
> Edit: I too have widgetsoid and I can't get it to mirror your problem... bummer
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


I've used widgetsoid for a while and haven't seen that notification before. Its gotta be something with data usage, I just can get it to go away.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## bobcaruso

On a seperate note, Happy New Years First, & thanks for all you do


----------



## Xlegacy

Did somebody already reported the face glow bug in picture editor? Just dicovered it today that when u hit the face glow under picture edit, it causes the gallery to force closed... not sure if theres any work around on this or is it one of those universal bug..


----------



## IrishT

Bug - Wallpaper off center.

When I set a wallpaper that is on my sd card it applies but no matter where I crop it the image is always off center and much larger then it actually is. This doesn't happen with live wallpapers or the preloaded ones.

Edit- all wallpapers do this even live wallpapers downloaded from the market


----------



## cougar214

IrishT said:


> Bug - Wallpaper off center.
> 
> When I set a wallpaper that is on my sd card it applies but no matter where I crop it the image is always off center and much larger then it actually is. This doesn't happen with live wallpapers or the preloaded ones.
> 
> Edit- all wallpapers do this even live wallpapers downloaded from the market


Wallpaper Wizardrii from the market can fix that issue. I've had this happen before and this app makes the wallpaper display properly.


----------



## Superdroid

Any updates on camera and voice commands? only thing from making it daily driver.


----------



## TwinShadow

Superdroid said:


> Any updates on camera and voice commands? only thing from making it daily driver.


First post of either thread states about the camera. Voice command is another matter.


----------



## wavedashdoc

Just wanted to take the time to say, firstencounter...this is one hell of a rom. Incredible boost to my droid x 8) Keep up the good work and hopefully we'll see more from you soon on this rom ^^


----------



## ccsoccer03

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1379368

Hope this helps toward making the camera driver. I don't understand all of it and I know its HTC but maybe a real dev can interpret it.


----------



## tips14

Just flashed beta 3 for the first time. I'm getting an SD card error. It's saying my SD card is blank. tried rebooting, still didn't work. I'm wiping and reflashing to see if it makes a difference. will edit when I'm finished

Edit: Nope, still no luck with the SD card. It's reading it as blank. can anybody help? I'm wondering if this is due to an error on my part. came from liberty 3 v 2.0. Used d2 bootstrap, wiped data/cache/dalvik/ then flashed rom and gapps in that order.

Edit #2: Ok so I went into settings to see what was going on with the SD card and it seems as if its reading it but my music/audio files aren't able to be read. It says its scanning audio and media and what not but the only thing it reads as being there is my pictures which don't even show in the gallery.


----------



## Jayse

Does that for me, but everything shows up fine in any file explorer. Have you looked to see if your SD card reads fine in the file manager?


----------



## bitemeoftn

You have to SBF back to .602 re-root then download ROM manager and flash clockwork for droid x (2nd-init) reboot into recovery go to mounts and storage wipe system data and cache then just to be sure go back wipe data/factory reset wipe cache then install the rom zip and directly after install gapps then reboot. I think your problem is because you're coming from liberty 2 you don't have the right version of clockwork flashed so the rom didn't flash right. Try all that and let us know if it worked out for ya.


----------



## sullivan1985

Works great! Install was a snap!

Patiently awaiting further developments.


----------



## Sandman007

When I was on this rom I got that SD card error also. But I had no problems reading or seeing files. Odd. Gonna go back to this Tom today. Went to shuji for a while

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## IrishT

tips14 said:


> Just flashed beta 3 for the first time. I'm getting an SD card error. It's saying my SD card is blank. tried rebooting, still didn't work. I'm wiping and reflashing to see if it makes a difference. will edit when I'm finished
> 
> Edit: Nope, still no luck with the SD card. It's reading it as blank. can anybody help? I'm wondering if this is due to an error on my part. came from liberty 3 v 2.0. Used d2 bootstrap, wiped data/cache/dalvik/ then flashed rom and gapps in that order.
> 
> Edit #2: Ok so I went into settings to see what was going on with the SD card and it seems as if its reading it but my music/audio files aren't able to be read. It says its scanning audio and media and what not but the only thing it reads as being there is my pictures which don't even show in the gallery.


I get the same thing but all my music, pics and everything else on it load and run just fine.

The notification says, Blank SD card or unsupported files. I do have allot on it so it may be something to do with that. I am just going to leave it be. Works just fine otherwise.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

It's just using the wrong message. That's supposed to be the "Preparing SD card" message.


----------



## tips14

That must be the problem then cause I figured I would just let it sit over night and when I got up this morning and everything was working fine. Music and pics loaded perfectly. false alarm


----------



## steveomac

I dunno if this bug has found but when I charge it, it seems to go to 90% and stays there, I gotta unplug it and plug it back in then after like 30sec it goes to fully charged.


----------



## gts012

I haven't seen this one mentioned:

When placing in Car Dock - Notification pops up with Steering wheel icon, but says, "Tethering or hotspot active, press to configure"

Pressing crashes back to main home screen.


----------



## firstEncounter

gts012 said:


> I haven't seen this one mentioned:
> 
> When placing in Car Dock - Notification pops up with Steering wheel icon, but says, "Tethering or hotspot active, press to configure"
> 
> Pressing crashes back to main home screen.


Ah, another notification that's referencing the wrong string, maybe? Is there normally a notification to exit car dock mode?


----------



## gardobus

Yeah there is.


----------



## caryzub

firstEncounter said:


> Ah, another notification that's referencing the wrong string, maybe? Is there normally a notification to exit car dock mode?


 I have had this same issue.


----------



## TRSRT8

Your EncounterICS-Beta3 ROM is working pretty good. Been using (testing) for 3 day. The only thing I have noticed is 3G radios and Wifi working real slow, Working just slow. I know Camera and Voice not working. I have tried just about every function. Phone works great. Battery seams great.


----------



## gottahait

This ROM is awesome, couple false starts. had to flash twice before it booted, then had to restart due to playing with usb debugging(my bad). I love it, it's fast and stable and battery life is good enough.

One issue I have which may actually make me flash back though. I know it was stated that a2dp is buggy, mine works ok ecept it occasionally won't pump audio after too many connect/disconnects. BUT the real issue is that we've lost AVRCP 1.3 support. Specifically we can no long get track info to bluetooth devices. Droid X gingerbread ROM is one one of the view android devices with this support, so hopefully this will be a minor update to this ROM.

Thanks again. GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## firstEncounter

Just solved charging LED (hopefully). I wrote up a little binary in C but I'm waiting for my battery to discharge enough to test it


----------



## Sandman007

Great News!

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## gottahait

Just a note on the AVRCP issue. For the heck of it I tried with my CM7 Nook Color and it works fine. All track info is displayed on my BT head unit.


----------



## camberwind

firstEncounter said:


> Ah, another notification that's referencing the wrong string, maybe? Is there normally a notification to exit car dock mode?


I have this same issue, but I manually start Google Car Home when putting my phone in the car since my Pro Clip mount doesn't have a magnet. If I exit Car Home no other notifications occur. If I select the Hot Spot notification when running Car Home then Car Home exits...no big deal.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiBum1207

firstEncounter said:


> Just solved charging LED (hopefully). I wrote up a little binary in C but I'm waiting for my battery to discharge enough to test it


Is your fix just for ICS or could it be backported to all GB based roms since the charging light was kernel based?


----------



## firstEncounter

Unfortunately that attempt only worked half-way. It doesn't come on when the phone is plugged in, but comes on a few minutes afterwards. I have a few more ideas though.

And yes, when I do finally get it, I'll help backport it to GB ROMs.


----------



## Zeklandia

bobcaruso said:


> Android Overclock overrides the system, and uses its own modules, and is difficult to override governor settings.
> The DX has a 4 tier clock, the bootmenu cpusettings has only 3 tiers and needs to be changed.
> I did however set the bootmenu 3 tiers appropriately, using the provided smartass.ko, and have my own have my own startup scripts and copy a saved overclock.ko to the system/lib/modules folder, which has worked for over a year, and were compatible with build 2. The bootmenu bin has been changed, so I think the problem lies there.
> 
> As for the foot comment, you make sense of two threads for a single rom, this is a rootzwiki first, but you kids have fun


I replaced the entire bootmenu setup (03bootmenu, bootmenu.bin, /system/bootmenu) and if I even enabled it, I got stuck at the bootlogo (Which for me is Droid Does w/ Koush bootstrap).


----------



## zerospeed8

I'll just leave this here

Encounter'd...ICX edition.


----------



## zach.discgolf

If you're just going to "leave this here" leave a link too!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## zerospeed8

zach.discgolf said:


> If you're just going to "leave this here" leave a link too!
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


Working on getting most of it working, need to get with FE first

Encounter'd...ICX edition.


----------



## bobcaruso

Zeklandia said:


> I replaced the entire bootmenu setup (03bootmenu, bootmenu.bin, /system/bootmenu) and if I even enabled it, I got stuck at the bootlogo (Which for me is Droid Does w/ Koush bootstrap).


What do you mean you removed them or replaced them with build 2?

The bootmenu script & bin are needed, and do way more then cpu settings. The overclock issue is a problem with firstencounter's changes to bootmenu, he needs to fix it


----------



## firstEncounter

Guys, I'm currently rewriting the bootmenu to properly support overclocking. I'm about halfway. So just wait until beta 4.


----------



## Jonman409

firstEncounter said:


> Unfortunately that attempt only worked half-way. It doesn't come on when the phone is plugged in, but comes on a few minutes afterwards. I have a few more ideas though.
> 
> And yes, when I do finally get it, I'll help backport it to GB ROMs.


Hey im pretty good at C and can help out if ya want.


----------



## bradg24

firstEncounter said:


> Guys, I'm currently rewriting the bootmenu to properly support overclocking. I'm about halfway. So just wait until beta 4.


Removed wrong thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

Sounds good first


----------



## Sandman007

firstEncounter said:


> Guys, I'm currently rewriting the bootmenu to properly support overclocking. I'm about halfway. So just wait until beta 4.


been waiting for this for a long time. Can't Wait!!

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## juzjonny

So do we have any time frames on the camera fixes and such. Great Work and I want the v4.0 but just dont want the bugs. keep up the good work, the best work I've seen yet for the ICS on the DEV side, it's all we have right for us die hard X ers!!!


----------



## DroidXPlayer

juzjonny said:


> So do we have any time frames on the camera fixes and such. Great Work and I want the v4.0 but just dont want the bugs. keep up the good work, the best work I've seen yet for the ICS on the DEV side, it's all we have right for us die hard X ers!!!


I am wondering the same thing! Anxiously waiting for the v4.0 build..


----------



## firstEncounter

Please keep the chit-chat out of this thread. I know it hasn't worked well so far, but really...

Also, I'm not answering a single camera ETA question. I'm not even looking into the camera at this point. No Moto device has it working, and I'm definitely not going to be the first. So unless I say I'm working on the camera, I'm not.


----------



## djxsilence

firstEncounter said:


> *This topic is for bug reports and updates only.*​*If the bug is universal (applies to everyone) and isn't a consequence of your inability to follow instructions, post it here.*​*Otherwise, post in the discussion thread with all general discussion and flashing help.*​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> Presenting:​*EncounterICS*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What works:
> *Radio *(including 3G, calls, SMS)
> *Speakerphone*
> *MMS*
> *Bluetooth*
> *GPS*
> *Data usage monitor*
> *2D *(hardware accelerated!) *& 3D *(kinda buggy)
> *Wifi*
> *Sensors* (including rotation/accelerometer)
> *Audio*
> *DSP*
> *Google Talk*
> *SD Card*
> *All hardware buttons*
> *Charging*
> *USB *(using the USB Mass Storage app)
> It's fast!
> What doesn't:
> *Camera*
> *Voice Input* (excluding calls)
> *HDMI*
> *FM Radio*
> Known bugs + workarounds:
> *Gallery FC's when accounts are syncing.*
> Wait until all of your accounts are done syncing to open it!
> 
> *Streaming music via Bluetooth is buggy.*
> *Facebook sync doesn't work. *(Will be fixed next build)
> Credit:
> *CyanogenMod* for the obvious.
> *CyanogenDefy Team* for the hardware base.
> Download:
> 
> *Mediafire directory: *http://www.mediafire.com/encounterics *(Don't forget to flash gapps [link below] RIGHT AFTER you flash the ROM! Otherwise you'll have issues.)*
> Beta 3 MD5: 0a9055e0b87b5e6662029e72bf586fa9
> 
> *Beta 3 mirror: *http://www.multiupload.com/6J90T9DW50
> 
> *Gapps: *http://tux-head.net/...p/gappsv5.1.zip
> 
> Build 3:
> Fixed freeze-after-call issues
> Fixed laggy dial pad
> Fixed speakerphone
> Fixed docking issues
> Fixed Google Talk
> Fixed MMS
> Fixed (all?) Wifi + 3G issues
> Fixed keyboard switching issues
> Fixed settings toggle issues
> Fixed Bluetooth issues
> Fixed DSP issues
> Fixed Wireless tether app (ad-hoc)
> Fixed data usage monitor (not limiter)
> Fixed network-related apps
> Improved 3D performance
> Improved scrolling speed
> Added SD mounting app (use this to fix USB storage)
> Added stock ICS boot animation
> Replaced bootmenu background and bootmenu with my own.
> Removed Moto Phone Portal app (useless)
> FAQ:
> *How do I access recovery?*
> Press the volume down button during boot when the LED flashes blue. Use the volume buttons to scroll through the lists and the power button to select. (In recovery, the camera button is select.)
> *DO NOT USE cat.jpg! THIS WILL DESTROY WIFI AND RADIO FIXES.*
> 
> *How do I stop new apps from automatically appearing on my home screen?*
> Open Market -> Menu -> Settings -> Disable "Auto-add Shortcuts".
> 
> *[insert feature here] doesn't work even though the topic says it does!*
> Before complaining about it, try rebooting. If it still doesn't work, feel free to post in this the discussion thread explaining your problem as in-depth as possible in order to get assistance.
> 
> Installation video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-uNmRsgCrE​
> Changelog:
> Build 3:
> Fixed freeze-after-call issues
> Fixed laggy dial pad
> Fixed speakerphone
> Fixed docking issues
> Fixed Google Talk
> Fixed MMS
> Fixed (all?) Wifi + 3G issues
> Fixed keyboard switching issues
> Fixed settings toggle issues
> Fixed Bluetooth issues
> Fixed DSP issues
> Fixed Wireless tether app (ad-hoc)
> Fixed data usage monitor (not limiter)
> Fixed network-related apps
> Improved 3D performance
> Improved scrolling speed
> Added SD mounting app (use this to fix USB storage)
> Added stock ICS boot animation
> Replaced bootmenu background and bootmenu with my own.
> Removed Moto Phone Portal app (useless)
> 
> Build 2:
> Fixed radio
> Fixed GPS
> Fixed market
> Fixed ADB
> Fixed missing /data/tmp
> Improved SD speed
> Hopefully fixed some flashing issues.
> 
> Feel like donating?
> 
> 
> 
> And much more's coming soon! Enjoy







here's the link to the new video if you'd like to swap it FE


----------



## drhousedroid

juzjonny said:


> Hope this is a banner, see this is why I don't usually even register for dev boards such as this. It's people like you with your Holy Than Though attitudes just cuz your parents didn't pay enough attention to you or rightfully screwed you up somehow, which is always inevitably the case, that makes you stick your head into a computer and really make it an artful journey but just end up making a rom. No worrys though mate, I just kicked out the 6 bills for a tru 4.0 device. Sorry to piss on your party...
> But give me a bit of time to see some retorts to my rantings here, please, that is before you givve me the boot. Again, Thanx for all your hard free work...


Camera question has been answered plenty of times. Encounters reply was not personal so why is yours? Like to see you try and write the camera driver or make a decent ROM, jackass.

Sorry for the non-dev reply all.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

juzjonny said:


> Hope this is a banner, see this is why I don't usually even register for dev boards such as this. It's people like you with your Holy Than Though attitudes just cuz your parents didn't pay enough attention to you or rightfully screwed you up somehow, which is always inevitably the case, that makes you stick your head into a computer and really make it an artful journey but just end up making a rom. No worrys though mate, I just kicked out the 6 bills for a tru 4.0 device. Sorry to piss on your party...
> But give me a bit of time to see some retorts to my rantings here, please, that is before you givve me the boot. Again, Thanx for all your hard free work...


,
,So uhh firstEncounter i found another bug here called "juzjonny" 
,
,but luckily this bug has fixed itself by deciding to leave and never come back
,
,\know that was an easy fix don't you agree XD


----------



## PARick

firstEncounter said:


> Unfortunately that attempt only worked half-way. It doesn't come on when the phone is plugged in, but comes on a few minutes afterwards. I have a few more ideas though.
> 
> And yes, when I do finally get it, I'll help backport it to GB ROMs.


I may be in the minority, but I like the light.


----------



## Ayman92

very smooth with little lag or choppiness. Facebook sync does not work and also the messaging app is very slow and buggy. it doesnt really work that well. besides that, everything works fine


----------



## dest

Ayman92 said:


> very smooth with little lag or choppiness. Facebook sync does not work and also the messaging app is very slow and buggy. it doesnt really work that well. besides that, everything works fine


The facebook sync isn't an issue w/ the rom persay but a change made by google to the ICS code. There is a work around to add the functionality back and I believe in the other thread FE said he was adding it in so I'd expect it functioning again in B4 (potentially)


----------



## dsr13

Another small bug: I'm using a bluetooth device that supports both phone and media audio, but I can't connect to both. What I mean is in order to connect to phone audio, I need to disable media audio and vice-versa. On other ROMs, both work fine simultaneously. Not sure if this was a part of the bluetooth media streaming issue in the OP, and it's hardly a major problem , but I figured I'd bring it up. Can't wait for B4 and thanks to FE and everyone else working on this for all the hard work!


----------



## sullivan1985

I've had the ROM running for two days now. No camera, HDMI or Voice-2-text as described. Everything else works great except Netflix. I only get audio playback. Any ideas?


----------



## firstEncounter

My post wasn't personal to juzjonny, nor anything more than slightly irritated at how many times I've heard the word "camera" in the past few weeks. I meant "Please keep the chit-chat out of this thread" as in "there's a discussion thread for a reason". Sorry if I came across as a bit pretentious, but the sheer amount of times I've answered the camera questions got to to me.

On a lighter note, I mysteriously have developer status now! Thanks to whoever did that, it was a nice thing to wake up to.


----------



## firstEncounter

PARick said:


> I've had the ROM running for two days now. No camera, HDMI or Voice-2-text as described. Everything else works great except Netflix. I only get audio playback. Any ideas?


Someone linked a working Netflix apk over in the discussion thread, try searching there.


----------



## Sandman007

djxsilence said:


> here's the link to the new video if you'd like to swap it FE


plz don't quote the whole damn OP

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## firstEncounter

djxsilence said:


> here's the link to the new video if you'd like to swap it FE


Could you make a video without a big intro, just explain about wiping data when coming from another ROM, flashing the ROM and gapps at the same time, then showing the bootmenu, using the UMS app, etc? If I was watching a tutorial video, I'd like it to get straight to the flashing. Just a suggestion. Thanks for doing this for me.


----------



## tdburgess

i had been using build 2 then decided to flash build 3. its great besides the excahnge services killing my battery. i had two active sync accounts and the phone would die in 2 hours as the Exchange services were at 87% all the time. I kept killing them but i finally flashed back to build 2


----------



## tedbalog

I'm having issue with call quality, it seems that people often times have a hard time hearing me.


----------



## Xlegacy

im not sure if theres a bug in the movie studio app or its not just working like fm radio... any insight bout this?

another bug that i came across is when playing video in the gallery or any video player app from the market, the fast forward doesnt seem to work, it causes the gallery to show a window saying file is not playable... but other than that playing video is flawless..


----------



## Brazen Joe

tedbalog said:


> I'm having issue with call quality, it seems that people often times have a hard time hearing me.


Im having this issue also.


----------



## firstEncounter

tedbalog said:


> Im having this issue also.


It's using the wrong microphone when on speakerphone. I experience the same thing. When not on speakerphone, people hear me just fine.


----------



## Aikidoka

There seems to be the same bluetooth bugs that affect the Motorola Gingerbread build on the DX. For me I have a Plantronics speaker phone PLT_K100. On Froyo if I made a call and the speaker phone was connected the call would automatically route to it. Now I have to hit the call button on the speaker phone to get it to connect. Just hitting the bluetooth button on the DX screen will not do it. I also could not pair the GB version to a 2012 Focus Sync system. Next time I have one rented I can try with this ICS build. Also, on an incoming call pressing the speakerphone button will answer the call but I have to hit the button again to redirect the call to bluetooth in GB and ICS. With Froyo the call was automatically redirected when I hit the button to answer. There are tons of posts in both VZW and Motorola forums but nothing was acknowledged or done about it. I can collect any info off the device that may assist in tracking the issue. I just need to figure out how to get it.


----------



## tedbalog

firstEncounter said:


> It's using the wrong microphone when on speakerphone. I experience the same thing. When not on speakerphone, people hear me just fine.


That would explain it.. I see it more often, if not all the time, in speaker.


----------



## DroidXPlayer

First impressions always count and FirstEncounter, you didn't give me too good of an impression with your comment about "keep the chit chat out of this thread" and saying that no Motorola camera works... You may have a badass ROM being built, but you don't have to be rude and dismiss the fact that people would much prefer to have a working camera... However, I understand being asked the ETA gets on your nerves, but that is like your clients asking you when the project will be finished...


----------



## gardobus

DroidXPlayer said:


> First impressions always count and FirstEncounter, you didn't give me too good of an impression with your comment about "keep the chit chat out of this thread" and saying that no Motorola camera works... You may have a badass ROM being built, but you don't have to be rude and dismiss the fact that people would much prefer to have a working camera... However, I understand being asked the ETA gets on your nerves, but that is like your clients asking you when the project will be finished...


Differences are that a client pays and the camera is out of his control and it has been mentioned OVER and OVER. There is also a discussion thread, which is why he doesn't want it in this thread. I'm adding to the crap in his dev thread with this post and I apologize. I just hate to see people treating a dev like they owe us something. fE owes us NOTHING. He's already given us something that other devs haven't. I don't blame him, I was annoyed by all the people asking about the camera and I'm not even the dev.


----------



## Aikidoka

DroidXPlayer said:


> ...no Motorola camera works...


Same issue in Cyanogenmod. If I remember correctly the fix was from somebody who pulled the driver out of blur. Honestly I've always thought the camera sucked on the DX period. It's at the bottom of my list.


----------



## jaydubbs

DroidXPlayer said:


> First impressions always count and FirstEncounter, you didn't give me too good of an impression with your comment about "keep the chit chat out of this thread" and saying that no Motorola camera works... You may have a badass ROM being built, but you don't have to be rude and dismiss the fact that people would much prefer to have a working camera... However, I understand being asked the ETA gets on your nerves, but that is like your clients asking you when the project will be finished...


Unfortunately, not many are actually reading the first post of this thread. This thread is for bug reports of NEW bugs that have not been reported previously in the first post or in the 240 pages of the Encounter ICS Discussion thread and for First to give updates on the progress he's making with the rom. The camera issue has been discussed to the point of nausea within the 240 pages of the discussion thread. As has been stated before by others and First himself, the driver needs to be written from scratch. No driver= no camera. And it's no easy feat to just write one from scratch. So, the dev's who are trying to port ICS to Moto phones are waiting to be given some kind of direction from Moto in the form of a working camera driver that is functioning on an ICS build. As of right now, not one exists. Therefore, all the dev's can do is try to iron out the other bugs that can be fixed and wait for Moto or some other savior to create a working camera driver.

First is just trying to keep this thread on point for those who aren't reading or searching the 240 pages of the discussion thread. It becomes frustrating when you have to repeat the same line over and over because people don't pay attention. No egos or better than you feelings anywhere, as I see it. Just frustration.


----------



## TallyHo

I see it as people being lazy and having a sense of entitlement. Read the damn OP and use the search function. Instead, they want someone else to answer it or find it for them. When the get called out on their laziness, they get all butt hurt like some teenage girl.

Grow Up and stop being all sensitive when you get called out for being lazy.

Ugh..... More chit chat.... Sorry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

DroidXPlayer said:


> First impressions always count and FirstEncounter, you didn't give me too good of an impression with your comment about "keep the chit chat out of this thread" and saying that no Motorola camera works... You may have a badass ROM being built, but you don't have to be rude and dismiss the fact that people would much prefer to have a working camera... However, I understand being asked the ETA gets on your nerves, but that is like your clients asking you when the project will be finished...


I apologize, but as stated in the OP, this topic is only for bugs and updates from myself. And with comment about "no Motorola camera works", I meant no ICS port for Motorola devices has a working camera due to the camera framework completely changing. And I'm not going to waste time trying to figure it out until someone else (there are many people working on it) comes out with something for me to reference. These are things I've had to state over and over, please excuse my unintentional hostility.


----------



## zach.discgolf

While on the camera haha Motorola sent out some emails about getting some soak testers together for a possible build of ics on the xoom. I signed up, hopefully I get it so we can get a good look at them drivers. Thought this was an important enough message to post here!

Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## Zillamania

May be a bug or could just be my phonedelete, last night I hit reboot in the menu and it did nothing the first time 2nd try I had to sbf sorry if this has been mentioned . Please delete if already mentioned or overstated


----------



## draklin

Oh, did you know my camera doesn't work? /s (i kid i kid)

This isn't a bug, but I was wondering if you could post in the OP the issues that you have resolved for beta4 and update as you resolve issues. That way we can know what you have already fixed and not report them. Of course this requires people to read the OP, so that may only help a few of us.


----------



## zyrtek

To the dev, I don't have a DX but my roommate does and I put this rom on there and he loves it and hasn't had any problems other than what is known to not work @ this point, personally I thought it would have been much longer to see a DX ICS rom of this stability so great work. I just wanna say I always wipe everything 3x with CWR on my NS4G and did that on his DX with great results.


----------



## Ayman92

By when do you think build 4 will arrive?


----------



## bobcaruso

zyrtek said:


> To the dev, I don't have a DX but my roommate does and I put this rom on there and he loves it and hasn't had any problems other than what is known to not work @ this point, personally I thought it would have been much longer to see a DX ICS rom of this stability so great work. I just wanna say I always wipe everything 3x with CWR on my NS4G and did that on his DX with great results.


one wipe - good, everything gone
2+ wipes - wasting your time


----------



## Scallywag1

Ayman92 said:


> By when do you think build 4 will arrive?


When its ready or you see the thread title change or the OP is updated. 
Not trying to be a douche but seriously, read OP and comment on correct thread. If youve managed to follow directions and root/flash this you should know how to find right thread. FE has stated this at nauseum, lets try and keep it that way. This is not directed at 1 person. Just getting tired of checking on progress and seeing the chit chat. Theres a whole thread devoted to chit chat.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mds96

@FE...I posted this in the discussion thread with no luck. This may be a bug with the rom, not 100% sure. So hopefully you can help. I installed Madden 12(and a few other games), but when I try to download the additional info they need to run, games either stop, f/c, or the download fails. I flashed back to RevNumbers cm7, and everything works fine. So I used TB and backed a successful game and its data up, flashed back to your ICS rom, and the game plays fine. It only seems to be an issue with downloading the extra game data...Anyone have any ideas?? :/


----------



## gottahait

dsr13 said:


> Another small bug: I'm using a bluetooth device that supports both phone and media audio, but I can't connect to both. What I mean is in order to connect to phone audio, I need to disable media audio and vice-versa. On other ROMs, both work fine simultaneously. Not sure if this was a part of the bluetooth media streaming issue in the OP, and it's hardly a major problem , but I figured I'd bring it up. Can't wait for B4 and thanks to FE and everyone else working on this for all the hard work!


I have a head unit supports both phone and a2dp. a2dp is flaky and avrcp is not corect, but have no issues with phone and a2dp both enabled and connected. a2dp stops sending audio on occasion could this be the issue your seeing? phone always works so far.


----------



## Returner

What kernel do you have to flash this from?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow

Returner said:


> What kernel do you have to flash this from?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Have to be on a Gingerbread kernel. If you're on the official CyanogenMod, that's Froyo, so you'll have to use the 602 SBF. The kernel for GB is 2.6.32.9.


----------



## Imacellist

Returner said:


> What kernel do you have to flash this from?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Ask these questions on this forum (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread/) Dev has asked, please do as he wishes.


----------



## jsauder2

I was having issues using Titanium Backup to restore my apps (not data, just apps). So I tried doing a fix permissions with Rom Manager. Now each time I reboot, it brings up the welcome stuff like I just installed the rom. All settings are back to default, home screen is back to default, gapps fc's, etc.

Anyone else seen this or should I have not used Rom Manager?


----------



## PARick

jsauder2 said:


> I was having issues using Titanium Backup to restore my apps (not data, just apps). So I tried doing a fix permissions with Rom Manager. Now each time I reboot, it brings up the welcome stuff like I just installed the rom. All settings are back to default, home screen is back to default, gapps fc's, etc.
> 
> Anyone else seen this or should I have not used Rom Manager?


You should have fixed market links, not permissions. You do that in TBU.


----------



## jsauder2

oh ok. thanks for your help, I'll try that this time...


----------



## bobcaruso

PARick said:


> You should have fixed market links, not permissions. You do that in TBU.


Huh? TBU default sets market link with restore. Why is CWR fix permissions a problem, and what does that have to do with his data wipe problem?


----------



## jsauder2

ok, maybe i won't try again yet...titanium was freezing randomly while doing a batch restore of apps only. then i tried just doing individual apps at a time and it still froze on a few. tried the rom manager fix perms and reboot. then fc's all over the place and everything back to default.


----------



## bobcaruso

jsauder2 said:


> ok, maybe i won't try again yet...titanium was freezing randomly while doing a batch restore of apps only. then i tried just doing individual apps at a time and it still froze on a few. tried the rom manager fix perms and reboot. then fc's all over the place and everything back to default.


You missed the point, TBU requires you to toggle USB debugging, this causes adbd to run hot, that's what could be the problem, not the CWR fix permissions.


----------



## PARick

bobcaruso said:


> Huh? TBU default sets market link with restore. Why is CWR fix permissions a problem, and what does that have to do with his data wipe problem?


Nothing to do with the data wipe problem. The apps restore much better, albeit slower, when you fix the links prir to restoring the apps via TBU.


----------



## LVracerGT

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but first off thank you for this rom. I would run this over MIUI as a daily if everything was working properly. I can't wait until all the bugs get worked out.

After a hour or so playing with this I noticed a few things broken not mentioned in the OP:

-Facebook won't sync in accounts.
-The clock screen saver doesn't work.
-Keyboard lags when typing in landscape

Edit: Just noticed when you try to apply the nexus live wallpaper it reverts to the stock grass static wallpaper.


----------



## bishop12

Gallery doesnt seem to be picking up my existing images on the SD card like it would in other roms. Google picture sync is off (i dont really care much about this, quick pic works better than the stock gallery app anyway)

i also hate the lock screen for not having the sound change option on it but that seems pretty standard in ICS, and holding the power button works well enough.

LVracerGT - What part about the clock screensaver isnt working? Mine seems to be functioning just fine, but then again i dont pay much attention to it.

awesome rom, donated.


----------



## SaurusX

LVracerGT said:


> . -Keyboard lags when typing in landscape


This one is a bug in ICS itself, I think.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/22/noticing-lag-in-the-ice-cream-sandwich-keyboard-in-landscape-mode/


----------



## Zeklandia

bobcaruso said:


> What do you mean you removed them or replaced them with build 2?
> 
> The bootmenu script & bin are needed, and do way more then cpu settings. The overclock issue is a problem with firstencounter's changes to bootmenu, he needs to fix it


Yes, I replaced EVERYTHING with the beta2 bootmenu, but the new one works if you have the performance governor, so I used the beta3 bootmenu to OC to 1.45 ghz @ 68 VSEL.


----------



## Zeklandia

Anybody know how to get softkeys?


----------



## bobcaruso

Zeklandia said:


> Yes, I replaced EVERYTHING with the beta2 bootmenu, but the new one works if you have the performance governor, so I used the beta3 bootmenu to OC to 1.45 ghz @ 68 VSEL.


Good find, but there goes your battery









Edit: forget the battery, @1.45, there goes your phone, hope it makes an attractive paperweight, but the smell of burnt silicon may be too obtrusive


----------



## PARick

Zeklandia said:


> Anybody know how to get softkeys?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12573-mods-ics-button-barlauncher-mod-for-encounterics-beta2/


----------



## Dshoe

bobcaruso said:


> Good find, but there goes your battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forget the battery, @1.45, there goes your phone, hope it makes an attractive paperweight, but the smell of burnt silicon may be too obtrusive


I agree...just because it CAN go to 1.45 doesn't mean it should...


----------



## bobcaruso

Dshoe said:


> I agree...just because it CAN go to 1.45 doesn't mean it should...


We soon will have a cheap way to purchase spare parts for our X

Zeklandia, when it fries, I'll buy it for $10 bucks


----------



## Magnus

>> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread <<


----------



## Zeklandia

6 weeks and no smoke, not to mention a hyperspeed user experience. Battery life > 30 hours. I don't see a problem. I like the soft keys, but it won't let me upload the screenshot. Oh well.


----------



## firstEncounter

I run my phone at 1.5 just fine.







Either way, move your non-bug-related discussion here please: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread


----------



## Dshoe

Zeklandia said:


> 6 weeks and no smoke, not to mention a hyperspeed user experience. Battery life > 30 hours. I don't see a problem. I like the soft keys, but it won't let me upload the screenshot. Oh well.


That's a lot of stress on the processor though. I agree to the person above that this should stay in the discussion thread though.


----------



## mrboop

I'm pretty sure this is a bug, are we supposed to be able to pull the notification bar down while the phone is locked.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zsld0423

mrboop said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a bug, are we supposed to be able to pull the notification bar down while the phone is locked.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Nope that is something new that was implemented in ICS, not a bug


----------



## KevTN

Bug?? If I recieve or try to make a call and a txt msg comes in around the same time my dialer will FC...The first time it happened thought it was a bluetooth issue but happened twice today. I have to pull the battery a couple of times to get back to work...


----------



## Laxidate

So I was using it for a little while (A few hours or so) then my phone started crashing all my apps including the home screen (trebuchet). The only way i could reboot was a battery pull. Well then I couldn't use the keyboard, so I reinstalled. Everything was fine after a few hours of pretty heavy usage (Loving it, may I add) and it crashes trebuchet again and my whole phone seemed to just freeze. So the only way to reboot was battery pull. Upon restart it was the slowest and most unresponsive POS ever. And on top of that It randomly kept rebooting. After about 3 reboots it stopped. It took a good 5 mins for it to be responsive and normal again and I REALLY hope it stays that way. So is this just me? Oh and the key board didn't break the second time.

EDIT- So, I read more of the forum and found out about the usb debugging and how you're not supposed to touch that. So, I managed to switch it back on and everything seems to be working now, and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Laxidate said:


> So I was using it for a little while (A few hours or so) then my phone started crashing all my apps including the home screen (trebuchet). The only way i could reboot was a battery pull. Well then I couldn't use the keyboard, so I reinstalled. Everything was fine after a few hours of pretty heavy usage (Loving it, may I add) and it crashes trebuchet again and my whole phone seemed to just freeze. So the only way to reboot was battery pull. Upon restart it was the slowest and most unresponsive POS ever. And on top of that It randomly kept rebooting. After about 3 reboots it stopped. It took a good 5 mins for it to be responsive and normal again and I REALLY hope it stays that way. So is this just me? Oh and the key board didn't break the second time.


SBF and retry. Take further discussion on this particular topic to the discussion thread, per the OP's instructions. Good luck.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## firstEncounter

Overclocking from bootmenu is a go! I've also simplified the bootmenu a lot (removed Defy-specific stuff).

Almost done porting smartassv2 governor too.


----------



## Sandman007

firstEncounter said:


> Overclocking from bootmenu is a go! I've also simplified the bootmenu a lot (removed Defy-specific stuff).
> 
> Almost done porting smartassv2 governor too.


I love you dude. (No ****)

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## dcausey41

Is there a fix for the flash yet. It doesn't work on sites like videozer, videobb, etc


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Overclocking from bootmenu is a go! I've also simplified the bootmenu a lot (removed Defy-specific stuff).
> 
> Almost done porting smartassv2 governor too.


First, did you increase the cpu tiers to 4?


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> First, did you increase the cpu tiers to 4?


Yes.


----------



## firstEncounter

For developers and users interested, here's my port of the smartassv2 governor. http://www.mediafire...r1181bf7974lnz2

It depends on symsearch.ko. Feel free to use it in your ROMs as long as credit is given.

(It'll be included in the next build too.)


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Yes.


Great, I can't wait


----------



## BMc08GT

Will be included in PB2.5 as well modified version

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobAbooey

5char


----------



## pandit1975

firstEncounter said:


> For developers and users interested, here's my port of the smartassv2 governor. http://www.mediafire...r1181bf7974lnz2
> 
> It depends on symsearch.ko. Feel free to use it in your ROMs as long as credit is given.
> 
> (It'll be included in the next build too.)


How could i implement this? Is this a script that i can run as root?

Thaks,


----------



## Laxidate

vannmann said:


> On initial first boot up, everything went great, ROM ran good. But then it started lagging after about 30 min. So I rebooted, now it gets to lock screen and lags really bad and if i try to unlock it, it freezes and reboots. Worked great for a little bit though, lol.


I had the same problem... You'll need to re-install but MAKE SURE you delete the 3 caches (Dalvik being the one I forgot). And DO NOT toggle the USB debugging option in the settings menu.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator

Hello, what does gapps do? I tried to install it right after I installed beta3 and it failed. It said something bad about it. What should I do?


----------



## Magnus

>> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread <<


----------



## LVracerGT

can't get access to my sd card via usb when plugged into a pc. Is there something I'm missing or is this a bug?


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> For developers and users interested, here's my port of the smartassv2 governor. http://www.mediafire...r1181bf7974lnz2
> 
> It depends on symsearch.ko. Feel free to use it in your ROMs as long as credit is given.
> 
> (It'll be included in the next build too.)


First, what are the controllable settings (set in /sys/dev/system/cpu/cpu0/smartassV2)?

Edit: Also, the governor settings are being saved to /sys/dev/system/cpu/smartassV2,should they be saved to /sys/dev/system/cpu/cpu0/smartassV2?


----------



## mondos

Is flash not working for anyone else? Every flash video (I've only tested videos) just shows up as black boxes.


----------



## Dshoe

LVracerGT said:


> can't get access to my sd card via usb when plugged into a pc. Is there something I'm missing or is this a bug?


Use the UMS app.


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> First, what are the controllable settings (set in /sys/dev/system/cpu/cpu0/smartassV2)?
> 
> Edit: Also, the governor settings are being saved to /sys/dev/system/cpu/smartassV2,should they be saved to /sys/dev/system/cpu/cpu0/smartassV2?


Yep, that's a small bug I worked out after putting up the link. Find cpufreq_smartass2.c somewhere and read the comments near the top for explanations about the settings.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Laxidate

So after my 3rd reinstall of this (I forgot to do something) Now my google account cannot fully sync, I've heard this is a 4.0.1 problem but it was fine before so I just wanted to point out the sync problem. Mine in specific is the browser that won't sync. So hopefully there is something the dev could do to address these sync problems for the next build (Esp. if he'll be fixing the Facebook sync).


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Yep, that's a small bug I worked out after putting up the link. Find cpufreq_smartass2.c somewhere and read the comments near the top for explanations about the settings.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I have first, wanted to check if you changed anything,

Edit: first, did you post the fixed smartass2? I'd like to test more


----------



## mechatricity

This is with wifi on, but not connected. Hyperactive polling for networks maybe?


----------



## Imacellist

mechatricity said:


> This is with wifi on, but not connected. Hyperactive polling for networks maybe?


charge to 100 and wipe battery stats. You will see a huge difference. If you don't know how, click the link in my signature and you can find out how there.


----------



## Laxidate

Using the speed test app, it seems there is something wrong with uploading. Both on 3G and Wifi, they spike in the beginning then act very choppy and finally ending up with a fairly low score. (About a third of my actual upload Wifi bandwidth)


----------



## mechatricity

Imacellist said:


> charge to 100 and wipe battery stats. You will see a huge difference. If you don't know how, click the link in my signature and you can find out how there.


i'll give it a shot


----------



## bobcaruso

Imacellist said:


> charge to 100 and wipe battery stats. You will see a huge difference. If you don't know how, click the link in my signature and you can find out how there.


Yeah, battery magic Come On Man


----------



## Sandman007

Laxidate said:


> I had the same problem... You'll need to re-install but MAKE SURE you delete the 3 caches (Dalvik being the one I forgot). And DO NOT toggle the USB debugging option in the settings menu.
> Hope this helps someone.


just so u know. There is only one cache. Its called cache. Dalvik (cache) is actually a directory inside of cache. So just wiping cache is plenty. But then if u wipe data, wiping cache isn't necessary BC cache is inside of data. Got it?

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## MadCutter

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> just so u know. There is only one cache. Its called cache. Dalvik (cache) is actually a directory inside of cache. So just wiping cache is plenty. But then if u wipe data, wiping cache isn't necessary BC cache is inside of data. Got it?
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


You should probably take a look with root explorer. I was unsure of this myself. But this was my findings. Dalvik-Cache isn't in cache....	Data / Dalvik-Cache.
I don't know how it is exactly on other roms never paid much attention but on ICS wiping cache doesn't wipe dalvik. Also
when you wipe Dalvik it goes through updating process after boot. When you wipe cache it doesn't.
So I duplicated a .dex file in Dalvik just to make sure. Wiped cache and the duplicated file was still there. Then wiped dalvik that started updating process after boot and also deleted the duplicate file.


----------



## Sandman007

Oh OK I'm too lazy to look but I trust ya. Thx for the info

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## MadCutter

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Oh OK I'm too lazy to look but I trust ya. Thx for the info
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


What made me curious was occasionally when i would wipe when doing button mods and system apps or whatnot is sometimes i'd get that "Android is upgrading" crap. Now I know it is only when you wipe dalvik. I guess its the dalvik vm rebuilding cache.

I did read that it can be different from rom to rom. So you're probably right in most cases. I'm like you... to lazy to go through all of that mess again. lol


----------



## halfiedp

MadCutter said:


> What made me curious was occasionally when i would wipe when doing button mods and system apps or whatnot is sometimes i'd get that "Android is upgrading" crap. Now I know it is only when you wipe dalvik. I guess its the dalvik vm rebuilding cache.
> 
> I did read that it can be different from rom to rom. So you're probably right in most cases. I'm like you... to lazy to go through all of that mess again. lol


I'm on Liberty v2 and Dalvik is inside of Data.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MadCutter

halfiedp said:


> I'm on Liberty v2 and Dalvik is inside of Data.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


So are several others on my bootmanager.
Back on topic...

Anyone had any problems with voicemail notification getting stuck. Clearing data in app manager fixes. But still annoying.


----------



## Sandman007

Yep

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## trusouljar

Beta 4?

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## loki993

MadCutter said:


> So are several others on my bootmanager.
> Back on topic...
> 
> Anyone had any problems with voicemail notification getting stuck. Clearing data in app manager fixes. But still annoying.


Happened to me yesterday. I just called VM again and disconnected and it went away.


----------



## Laxidate

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> just so u know. There is only one cache. Its called cache. Dalvik (cache) is actually a directory inside of cache. So just wiping cache is plenty. But then if u wipe data, wiping cache isn't necessary BC cache is inside of data. Got it?
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Well actually there are 2 caches, the Dalvik cache and the cache partition, the third thing to wipe that I was talking about was the user data/factory reset. But, I the instructions about the Dalvik cache, I was getting from the installation video from the OP.


----------



## Laxidate

So I wanted to point out the weird notification when the keyboard is up. hopefully you could get rid of that, and sometimes the keyboard becomes unresponsive and I'll have to close out of messenger and restart it. Also the messenger app chat screen is a bit bugged and flickers colors (IE, the bottom of the chat flickers black and white, and the image box in chat flickers grey and white)


----------



## Imacellist

Laxidate said:


> So I wanted to point out the weird notification when the keyboard is up. hopefully you could get rid of that, and sometimes the keyboard becomes unresponsive and I'll have to close out of messenger and restart it. Also the messenger app chat screen is a bit bugged and flickers colors (IE, the bottom of the chat flickers black and white, and the image box in chat flickers grey and white)


The weird notification? As in the keyboard switcher that is built into android? That's how you change keyboards. If it is something else, you may be alone on this one. I am not getting flickers of color in messenger. You may want to reinstall google plus.


----------



## turlian

Has anybody reported that Gallery is killing the battery? I don't get the reported FC's, but my phone is down to 60% after 3 hours of light use and under the battery stats Gallery is at 64%.

FWIW, I'm running this ROM on a D2. Not sure that matters.

EDIT: looks like "Sync Google-Photos" was stuck running. I've disabled that option and the battery seems stable for now.


----------



## mondos

I am encountering a bug where I have to toggle wifi on and off before it will connect to my home wireless. It just says "not in range", but when I toggle it, it connects. Just annoying. Anyone else have this?


----------



## LVracerGT

Dshoe said:


> Use the UMS app.


What is UMS? Where can you get it, and what does it have to do with a pc being able to recognize the sd card when you plug the phone in to transfer files to the sd?


----------



## firstEncounter

LVracerGT said:


> What is UMS? Where can you get it, and what does it have to do with a pc being able to recognize the sd card when you plug the phone in to transfer files to the sd?


UMS = USB Mass Storage. It's in the app drawer, it's a work-around for ICS SD mounting issues.


----------



## Sandman007

Laxidate said:


> So I wanted to point out the weird notification when the keyboard is up. hopefully you could get rid of that, and sometimes the keyboard becomes unresponsive and I'll have to close out of messenger and restart it. Also the messenger app chat screen is a bit bugged and flickers colors (IE, the bottom of the chat flickers black and white, and the image box in chat flickers grey and white)


 That notification is in fact the keyboard switcher. Its just wierd how it presents itself in the notification bar. also my keyboard doesnt completely freezes up but it will lag somtimes by like 3 full seconds.


----------



## masterchung7

mondos said:


> I am encountering a bug where I have to toggle wifi on and off before it will connect to my home wireless. It just says "not in range", but when I toggle it, it connects. Just annoying. Anyone else have this?


I don't believe that is a bug, I only had the problem right after flashing rom, but it was fixed with a reboot. Do you have avoid poor connection checked or unchecked under advanced in wifi connection list? Try having avoid poor connection unchecked. Qlso, under the advanced options, what is your wifi sleep policy, try changing to always on and see if that helps.


----------



## ram130

Lately I've been getting bad battery life and alot lags. I look at battery stats and it said Android OS is using 80%. I use a app to see what's going and it says my CPU is at 100%. I found out the INIT process is going wild.

I've tried clearing caches, reflashing to no avail. Ive check log cat but nothing indicating a issue. This just happen out of no where and been going on for a week now. Suggestions on a fix? Bug?


----------



## firstEncounter

ram130 said:


> Lately I've been getting bad battery life and alot lags. I look at battery stats and it said Android OS is using 80%. I use a app to see what's going and it says my CPU is at 100%. I found out the INIT process is going wild.
> 
> I've tried clearing caches, reflashing to no avail. Ive check log cat but nothing indicating a issue. This just happen out of no where and been going on for a week now. Suggestions on a fix? Bug?


Quoted from the OP:

*DO NOT TOGGLE USB DEBUGGING! If you experience slowness and battery drain after toggling USB Debugging, you must wipe data.*


----------



## ram130

firstEncounter said:


> Quoted from the OP:
> 
> *DO NOT TOGGLE USB DEBUGGING! If you experience slowness and battery drain after toggling USB Debugging, you must wipe data.*


Sorry for wasting your time on this then. I must have toggle it at one point trying to get my phone to mount to my TV to play files. I tried toggling it to see if it was the cause but to no avail. I did that after trying the UMS program that comes up all the time. My friend G2 worked fine so not sure whats wrong but I'm confident you'll solve all the mounting problems, great work, Thanks. Sorry again.


----------



## waxman

bug report:
My DroidX can connect the home wifi and DHCP work fine, but can't access the website.


----------



## trusouljar

Beta 4?

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## firstEncounter

waxman said:


> bug report:
> My DroidX can connect the home wifi and DHCP work fine, but can't access the website.


Does using the app SetDNS make it work?


----------



## philosophyzer

When its done.

Patience.



trusouljar said:


> Beta 4?
> 
> Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

This isn't out to anyone in particular. This goes to everybody including myself. Patience guys. Just because u ask about the next release in the forums doesn't mean First is just gonna throw it out there thinking "oh theyre getting antsy". It will come out when he thinks its ready. And don't worry you won't miss it. He's not gonna sneak it on here. Remember what happened to shuji? The final version never got released because ppl couldn't stop harassing the developer while he was having surgery (I've had 9 myself including brain surgery so Ik how it feels). Bottom line is don't ask. Just wait. You'll know when its out
Hit Thanks if I helped:


----------



## Xlegacy

fakiesk8r333 said:


> noticed something weird today. ive got a notification stating that 2g-3g data disabled. i still have data and i cant get that notification to go away. i reboot makes it go away for a while but it just comes right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?


I got this notification too, been using this rom for a week.. is there any way to take the notification off?


----------



## Dshoe

Could it be the notification thing you are using? By the way WHAT IS THAT?! I want it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Dshoe said:


> Could it be the notification thing you are using? By the way WHAT IS THAT?! I want it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


widgetsoid


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Dshoe said:


> Could it be the notification thing you are using? By the way WHAT IS THAT?! I want it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's Widgetsoid, you can grab it from the market. It's not it I've uninstalled it and it's still there.

Edit: man I was ninja'd.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TenderloinShadow

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14353-moddsp-manager-for-ics-roms/page__hl__%20google%20%20music%20%20app

This is the link to a page where someone claims to have fixed DSP Manager for the Galaxy Nexus primarily, but claims that with some modification it will work on all Android phones. Now I'm gonna admit that after I started writing this I couldn't remember if this rom had a working DSP Manager, or if I'm just thinking about CM4DX GB, but either way figured I'd drop the link here so firstEncounter could take a look at it if need be.


----------



## Xlegacy

fakiesk8r333 said:


> It's Widgetsoid, you can grab it from the market. It's not it I've uninstalled it and it's still there.
> 
> Edit: man I was ninja'd.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I think u were right. It has something to do with the data usage


----------



## PlayfulGod

is there any written instructions because that video obsolutey sux.









I was on CM7GB flashed like any other ROm and only could boot to the Moto screen. Now sbf'd back to 602, root n bootloader installed.


----------



## Sandman007

PlayfulGod said:


> is there any written instructions because that video obsolutey sux.
> 
> I was on CM7GB flashed like any other ROm and only could boot to the Moto screen. Now sbf'd back to 602, root n bootloader installed.


pming u instructions now. Next time ask ins discussion thread. Thank you

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Magnus

I've noticed every once in a while when I have a few notifications piled up - (trying to see if I can isolate to a single app or not) - the notification light just stays on. Clearing all the notifications does not make it turn off either. Plugging it into a power source will cause the light to go off and back on real quickly, and then once I unplug the power source the light goes off.


----------



## superleon

1.I could scaned and found my wep encrypted wifi internet share through my macbook installed newest Lion operating system,but couldn't connect.Liberty 2.0 and Rubix 0.4 can connetct the macbook wep wifi flawlessly.
2./etc/init.local.rc could not launch though the beta2 could. I use the script to launch some app when boot up the system. Is there another way could do that?


----------



## kinslayer09

Xlegacy said:


> I got this notification too, been using this rom for a week.. is there any way to take the notification off?


 I am having the same issue except i don't have data any more i have tried rebooting and wiping the cache and the Dalvik still cant use my 3g


----------



## firstEncounter

superleon said:


> 1.I could scaned and found my wep encrypted wifi internet share through my macbook installed newest Lion operating system,but couldn't connect.Liberty 2.0 and Rubix 0.4 can connetct the macbook wep wifi flawlessly.
> 2./etc/init.local.rc could not launch though the beta2 could. I use the script to launch some app when boot up the system. Is there another way could do that?


I removed init.local.rc support when upgrading to an ICS init binary. It caused problems and I didn't think it had any use. I could add it in next build though.

Could you get me more information on wireless? Maybe let it try connecting a few times then getting a logcat and dmesg.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

kinslayer09 said:


> I am having the same issue except i don't have data any more i have tried rebooting and wiping the cache and the Dalvik still cant use my 3g


did you try toggling data, it hasnt worked for me but maybe it will for you. otherwise ou might have to wipe data. or worse.....SBF!!! (NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!)


----------



## coltzfan

well unfortunately I have to leave ICS for a little bit. Going on our annual Polar Bear campout this weekend with our boy scout troop and have to have a camera to take pictures. I will miss you while I am gone.


----------



## firstEncounter

Got EncounterICS building from source and fixed many issues. It /should/ boot, but the bootmenu is segfaulting for who-knows-why. Once I get it booting, build 4 (assuming there aren't too many regressions) should be up within the next few days. Or at least available in source for the more adventurous users.


----------



## mds96

OH YEAH, thats AWESOME news FE!! Thanks for all of your hard work and dedication!!!


----------



## droidx86

mds96 said:


> OH YEAH, thats AWESOME news FE!! Thanks for all of your hard work and dedication!!!


+1


----------



## mechatricity

Awesome. Thanks for your time and looking forward to it!


----------



## PappaFloyd

This crappy day just got some Sunshine! Thanks for the hard work and great news


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> Got EncounterICS building from source and fixed many issues. It /should/ boot, but the bootmenu is segfaulting for who-knows-why. Once I get it booting, build 4 (assuming there aren't too many regressions) should be up within the next few days. Or at least available in source for the more adventurous users.


good to see it coming to life thx to firstEncounter

Build 4 Will Be A Surprise


----------



## Imacellist

I am getting the same issue as fakiesk8r333. I am getting a notification that 2g-3g is disabled, but my data still works fine. This is just an annoying notification that I cannot dismiss. Any fixes for it? I tried what he did but I had no luck.


----------



## SkiBum1207

firstEncounter said:


> Got EncounterICS building from source and fixed many issues. It /should/ boot, but the bootmenu is segfaulting for who-knows-why. Once I get it booting, build 4 (assuming there aren't too many regressions) should be up within the next few days. Or at least available in source for the more adventurous users.


build from source....as in not built off Cyanogen Defy anymore?! sweet!


----------



## gizmo

Hey dude, you want to throw more light into this? Built from ICS binaries and not cyanogen any more or mixture of both as usual? Please don't misunderstand me, i'm only curious like the others knowing that porting pure ICS to DX will takes some time! But my, what a guy, to 'take the bull by the horn'!


----------



## nanoe_one

my gallery doesn't work :'( .. but other than that.. awesomeness!!! .. can you help oh great one







.. i love my pics


----------



## Sandman007

nanoe_one said:


> my gallery doesn't work :'( .. but other than that.. awesomeness!!! .. can you help oh great one .. i love my pics


take to discussion thread

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## superleon

firstEncounter said:


> I removed init.local.rc support when upgrading to an ICS init binary. It caused problems and I didn't think it had any use. I could add it in next build though.
> 
> Could you get me more information on wireless? Maybe let it try connecting a few times then getting a logcat and dmesg.


Thanks for your reply. I love your rom.
The automatic startup function is important for many users. I hope that there is another way if the init.local.rc has to be removed.


----------



## firstEncounter

superleon said:


> Thanks for your reply. I love your rom.
> The automatic startup function is important for many users. I hope that there is another way if the init.local.rc has to be removed.


Automatic startup function? init.local.rc is run before even the boot animation or Dalvik VM starts. Normally applications just receive a simple StartAtBoot intent, there's no reason to modify /system and hook into the low level boot process to start something. What application is attempting to use it?


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Automatic startup function? init.local.rc is run before even the boot animation or Dalvik VM starts. Normally applications just receive a simple StartAtBoot intent, there's no reason to modify /system and hook into the low level boot process to start something. What application is attempting to use it?


First, Zepp's V6supercharger inits in init.rc and subbordinate scripts


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> First, Zepp's V6supercharger inits in init.rc and subbordinate scripts


init.rc, init.local.rc or init.d?

init.local.rc is located in /system/etc/ and its only use was for enabling compcache, so I moved the compcache service into init.rc and disabled the init.local.rc import in init.rc in order to get it to boot.

Unless I'm incorrect in assuming so, V6 supercharger only uses init.d scripts. init.d support has not been altered or removed in any way.


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> init.rc, init.local.rc or init.d?
> 
> init.local.rc is located in /system/etc/ and its only use was for enabling compcache, so I moved the compcache service into init.rc and disabled the init.local.rc import in init.rc in order to get it to boot.
> 
> Unless I'm incorrect in assuming so, V6 supercharger only uses init.d scripts. init.d support has not been altered or removed in any way.


V6 modifies and uses:
/init.rc
/init.mapphone_cdma.rc
/system/etc/init.local.rc

also a number of others


----------



## bobcaruso

v6 init.local.rc entries:
# SuperCharger_Service created by zeppelinrox.
#
# DO NOT DELETE COMMENTS. DELETING COMMENTS WILL BREAK UNINSTALL ROUTINE!
#
# To restart the SuperCharger Service so it stays running, run terminal emulator and type...
# "su" and Enter.
# "start SuperChargerServ" and Enter.
#
# To stop the SuperCharger Service, type...
# "su" and Enter.
# "stop SuperChargerServ" and Enter.
#
*service SuperChargerServ /system/bin/sh /data/99SuperCharger.sh
class post-zygote_services
user root
group root*
#
# End of SuperCharged_Service Entries


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> v6 init.local.rc entries:
> # SuperCharger_Service created by zeppelinrox.
> #
> # DO NOT DELETE COMMENTS. DELETING COMMENTS WILL BREAK UNINSTALL ROUTINE!
> #
> # To restart the SuperCharger Service so it stays running, run terminal emulator and type...
> # "su" and Enter.
> # "start SuperChargerServ" and Enter.
> #
> # To stop the SuperCharger Service, type...
> # "su" and Enter.
> # "stop SuperChargerServ" and Enter.
> #
> *service SuperChargerServ /system/bin/sh /data/99SuperCharger.sh
> class post-zygote_services
> user root
> group root*
> #
> # End of SuperCharged_Service Entries


Ah, I see. But that doesn't work, the class post-zygote_services doesn't exist. It's class "default" on most 2nd-init ROMs and class "main" on ICS. Though why the developer chose going the init.local.rc route instead of just using init.d scripts is beyond me.

I just downloaded the latest supercharger (U9 RC4) and can't find any init.local.rc modification. Is it removed in newer versions or am I missing something?


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> Ah, I see. But that doesn't work, the class post-zygote_services doesn't exist. It's class "default" on most 2nd-init ROMs and class "main" on ICS. Though why the developer chose going the init.local.rc route instead of just using init.d scripts is beyond me.
> 
> I just downloaded the latest supercharger (U9 RC4) and can't find any init.local.rc modification. Is it removed in newer versions or am I missing something?


U9 RC5: http://t.co/sEfCO5sJ


----------



## zerospeed8

TenderloinShadow said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14353-moddsp-manager-for-ics-roms/page__hl__%20google%20%20music%20%20app
> 
> This is the link to a page where someone claims to have fixed DSP Manager for the Galaxy Nexus primarily, but claims that with some modification it will work on all Android phones. Now I'm gonna admit that after I started writing this I couldn't remember if this rom had a working DSP Manager, or if I'm just thinking about CM4DX GB, but either way figured I'd drop the link here so firstEncounter could take a look at it if need be.


Droid X Working DPS http://db.tt/KAEd2z5o


----------



## firstEncounter

zerospeed8 said:


> Droid X Working DPS http://db.tt/KAEd2z5o


EncounterICS already has a working DSP Manager


----------



## zerospeed8

firstEncounter said:


> EncounterICS already has a working DSP Manager


Hadn't used it all apologies


----------



## confused2gether

It would seem that along with Adobe Flash, Adobe Air is not working either. I use the Dropcam application to view my wireless security cameras and it uses Adobe Air along with the WatchESPN application. Adobe Air installs from the market, just like the Adobe Flash, but doesnt work with any of my applications. Both Dropcam and WatchESPN applications force close before the login screens and provide no error messages.


----------



## sageDieu

confused2gether said:


> It would seem that along with Adobe Flash, Adobe Air is not working either. I use the Dropcam application to view my wireless security cameras and it uses Adobe Air along with the WatchESPN application. Adobe Air installs from the market, just like the Adobe Flash, but doesnt work with any of my applications. Both Dropcam and WatchESPN applications force close before the login screens and provide no error messages.


get a logcat of this, should be easy to do and that way somebody might actually be able to help.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## firstEncounter

Adobe Flash (and hopefully Air?) should be fixed in the next build.


----------



## Sandman007

Wells wrong with Flash?

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Sandman007

Flash works fine here

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Jays2Kings

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Flash works fine here
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


I can't say the same here, flash is a no go. But that's great news First, how the mic recording coming along?


----------



## Goose306

Jays2Kings said:


> I can't say the same here, flash is a no go. But that's great news First, how the mic recording coming along?


Isn't the DX missing the necessary items or there is some sort of block on mic recording? I remember when someone asked DXC once about it he referred them to a dev talk page where they had enabled mic recording in the OS but it still didn't work. Likely because of legal rammifications...

Unless you just mean like a note recorder, then I don't see why that wouldn't work currently

EDIT: Just realized this was the bug report forum, sorry!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

Goose306 said:


> Isn't the DX missing the necessary items or there is some sort of block on mic recording? I remember when someone asked DXC once about it he referred them to a dev talk page where they had enabled mic recording in the OS but it still didn't work. Likely because of legal rammifications...
> 
> Unless you just mean like a note recorder, then I don't see why that wouldn't work currently
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this was the bug report forum, sorry!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


DXC was referring to call recording.


----------



## g.ho.st

i know you probably have got asked this a thousand times but whats the issue with the camera and will there be a fix 
sorry just havent seen and answers on this and i guessing its because ics isnt supposed to be on the droid x so a camera app doesnt exsist


----------



## cparker89

g.ho.st said:


> i know you probably have got asked this a thousand times but whats the issue with the camera and will there be a fix
> sorry just havent seen and answers on this and i guessing its because ics isnt supposed to be on the droid x so a camera app doesnt exsist


There are no drivers for the camera. They are working on a fix but I, myself, have no idea how long that could take?? Heard it might be longer than sooner since the Droid X isn't getting supported from Moto or Verizon anymore and won't roll out an update for ICS so the drivers have to be rebuilt from the ground up but I have seen several post that talk about getting drivers from other devices and porting them to the droid x. Which I also don't know how far fetched that info is.

O yea and this is supposed to be the thread for *bug reports only* there is a way bigger discussion thread in the droid x discussion part of this forum its hard to miss.


----------



## destructables

cparker89 said:


> There are no drivers for the camera. They are working on a fix but I, myself, have no idea how long that could take?? Heard it might be longer than sooner since the Droid X isn't getting supported from Moto or Verizon anymore and won't roll out an update for ICS so the drivers have to be rebuilt from the ground up but I have seen several post that talk about getting drivers from other devices and porting them to the droid x. Which I also don't know how far fetched that info is.
> 
> O yea and this is supposed to be the thread for *bug reports only* there is a way bigger discussion thread in the droid x discussion part of this forum its hard to miss.


Wouldn't those Xoom camera drivers help at all? Even if just to act as reference material?


----------



## bobAbooey

When searching for apps on Appbrain, no search bar would show and I couldn't see what I was typing.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

destructables said:


> Wouldn't those Xoom camera drivers help at all? Even if just to act as reference material?


There's no source for the drivers. Plus many ICS camera features are missing from the DX kernel itself.


----------



## Jays2Kings

firstEncounter said:


> There's no source for the drivers. Plus many ICS camera features are missing from the DX kernel itself.


Does that mean we just have to wait for self-made drivers or there's just no hope for a working camera ever?


----------



## SaurusX

Jays2Kings said:


> Does that mean we just have to wait for self-made drivers or there's just no hope for a working camera ever?


Quarx and Epsylon3 of Team Defy are still hopeful that they'll be able to build a camera module for the Defy and have made serious progress, but are stalled out at the moment. They need to see some source code examples to move forward. The cameras in the Defy and the DroidX are the same make (Omnivision), but different models (OV8812 vs OV5642). Hopefully, once they complete their work then someone can adapt it to the DroidX.


----------



## confused2gether

sageDieu said:


> Adobe Flash (and hopefully Air?) should be fixed in the next build.


First time doing a Logcat but I believe this is the information you need. If you need more let me know.


----------



## igotgame

Can you install this over stock rooted Gingerbread .602?


----------



## milski65

igotgame said:


> Can you install this over stock rooted Gingerbread .602?


Yep. To be safe wipe all first, then install both rom and gapps before exiting. Use d2 for original flash, but don't use it afterwards. Use power button recovery

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PARick

I use SwiftKey. If I send a quick response when the screen is locked, the keyboard icon stays in the notification bar until I unlock the phone. Don't know if that's a bug or not. If so it's the first one I have noticed since flashing this ROM!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Tre-boR

There's been talk.... saying that the droid x2 may get the update is there away you can use drivers from that? 
sure you guys have already thought of it , or maybe not


----------



## igotgame

Just installed this on a Droid X I had sitting in a drawer here at home since I bought my Galaxy Nexus...very nice work!

Any ETA on Beta4?


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

igotgame said:


> Just installed this on a Droid X I had sitting in a drawer here at home since I bought my Galaxy Nexus...very nice work!
> 
> Any ETA on Beta4?


please do not ask for eta's... that is just an irritating question to ask... i mean ya... it's nice to know.. but it's not always known... things come up... and with people asking for that... it just gets irritating... and has made some devs not release it.... it will come out when he feels it's ready... and not earlier...
and besides... this is a bug report thread... and that in no way is a bug report... so atleast read the title... and see that... if your going to post worthless clutter... atleast do it in a thread for general discussion... which there is one for this rom

post script: look at post 431


----------



## sageDieu

"My name is Nemo aeternamn and I'm an ellipsesoholic"

"Hi Nemo"


----------



## ElSceneInc

It's coming along nicely; however, the booting into recovery was definitely giving me trouble. It eventually just kept bootlooping and I sbf'ed. I'll probably head back to cm7 for the time being until this one is more stable/developed. I give all of the developers credit. It looks great, and you're doing awesome. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## haxerpaylay

Does the sound from this rom sound quieter than others? Or is it just me.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

ElSceneInc said:


> It's coming along nicely; however, the booting into recovery was definitely giving me trouble. It eventually just kept bootlooping and I sbf'ed. I'll probably head back to cm7 for the time being until this one is more stable/developed. I give all of the developers credit. It looks great, and you're doing awesome. Thanks for all the hard work.


Rom is fine. You probably just had a bad dl

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## paintba11er89

firstEncounter said:


> For developers and users interested, here's my port of the smartassv2 governor. http://www.mediafire...r1181bf7974lnz2
> 
> It depends on symsearch.ko. Feel free to use it in your ROMs as long as credit is given.
> 
> (It'll be included in the next build too.)


Are you sure this is working for Beta 3 users if we want to install it? I stored the .ko in /system/lib/modules, edited the init.d (although it's not getting that far), and ran the commands, insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko and insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartass2.ko, and after the second command, the phone reboots after trying to switch governors. Doesn't show up in SetCPU or boot menu CPU settings either.


----------



## thisguy23

haxerpaylay said:


> Does the sound from this rom sound quieter than others? Or is it just me.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes it does. I agree 100% Back to MIUI and volumes are much louder.


----------



## jpmoo

haxerpaylay said:


> Does the sound from this rom sound quieter than others? Or is it just me.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes. People say the same about ICS on the Galaxy Nexus. There are volume boosting apps, but be careful. They can damage your speaker.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Drocka

jpmoo said:


> Yes. People say the same about ICS on the Galaxy Nexus. There are volume boosting apps, but be careful. They can damage your speaker.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I agree with JP

There has been extensive talk about the voice privacy issues which is one of the reasons why the speakers are a bit low.

it seems as if the newer phones downgraded though, that being said booster apps are the best choices to go but could possibly blowout your speaker.


----------



## snapz54

does anyone have this issue?

while in the official motorola home dock the screen is extremely hit or miss as far as screen presses go. typing is near impossible and sometimes I can't even unlock the phone while it is in the dock. Anyone else seeing this problem? Never have a problem when phone isn't docked and sometimes I can operate normal while in the dock. but 2 out of 3 times the screen is very irratic.


----------



## rozelle25

snapz54 said:


> does anyone have this issue?
> 
> while in the official motorola home dock the screen is extremely hit or miss as far as screen presses go. typing is near impossible and sometimes I can't even unlock the phone while it is in the dock. Anyone else seeing this problem? Never have a problem when phone isn't docked and sometimes I can operate normal while in the dock. but 2 out of 3 times the screen is very irratic.


I have the dock and I am not having any problems; hoever I have an app that disables the dock-so I just use my normal get up while charging in the dock.


----------



## shftn2gear97

rozelle25 said:


> I have the dock and I am not having any problems; hoever I have an app that disables the dock-so I just use my normal get up while charging in the dock.


I second this ... no issues here.


----------



## awolin

It works great for me but I did encounter a bug when I was checking out all the apps and I tried movie studio makes and it made my phone reboot. Other than that great, and do you think you can get abode flash to work on the next build?


----------



## Drocka

awolin said:


> It works great for me but I did encounter a bug when I was checking out all the apps and I tried movie studio makes and it made my phone reboot. Other than that great, and do you think you can get abode flash to work on the next build?


Its been said adobe flash is in the works but for know wait and see for build 4

You will be surprised

************************************************************************************



If *YOU* would like a better understanding of the* ICS Camera *situation plz visit :

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1379368

Hopefully this quiets down a few questions about the status of the camera.
Hope this helps

*This is for those who are new and are wondering about the situation with the camera.*


----------



## AngelRyu

Drocka said:


> Its been said adobe flash is in the works but for know wait and see for build 4.[/b][/size]


Hi, do u know when the next update hits cuz I'm about to flash this one lol. I love everything about this rom the way it looks and only 2 bugs which can be resolved with apps. To me this seems to look like the official ics, is it? And it wasn't mention I don't think but does this one have the charge light fixed?

Anyways just wanted to really know when the next beta comes out. Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

AngelRyu said:


> Hi, do u know when the next update hits cuz I'm about to flash this one lol. I love everything about this rom the way it looks and only 2 bugs which can be resolved with apps. To me this seems to look like the official ics, is it? And it wasn't mention I don't think but does this one have the charge light fixed?
> 
> Anyways just wanted to really know when the next beta comes out. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


it comes out when it comes out. I have a feeling it'll come out this weekend or next week. First was talking about he my have fixed the charge light bug. I guess we'll see. And yes this is as official as it gets for the DX

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## colorlessworld

Well, jumped onto this from Liberty 3 v2.0, just wiped all and flashed, had about 6 freezes followed by reboots within the past hour after flashing, I was on the right kernel but I guess i need to be coming from CM? It's crashed upon booting and unlocking the phone several times, during wifi scans, and just sitting next to me with the screen of and AIM.


----------



## Drocka

AngelRyu said:


> it comes out when it comes out. I have a feeling it'll come out this weekend or next week. First was talking about he my have fixed the charge light bug. I guess we'll see. And yes this is as official as it gets for the DX
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


Its said to be this month so stay tuned to the forums








Deadly Hamster is right: " This is ICS for DX basically", technically its not official since it wasn't updated through Verizon Moto, but it pretty much is what it would be if it was official ICS


----------



## AngelRyu

So I couldn't wait and tried flashing it with the modz that supposed to of gave me on screen hard keys and it boot looped. I let it go for 20 minutes and still looped. I followed the instruction video so did everything right. Just glad that I could get into the recovery to restore.

I hope beta 4 will not loop me cuz I really wanted to have this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sageDieu

1. keep these things out of this thread, if you don't have a logcat or actual problem that seems to be with the rom itself, go away. That's why there's a discussion thread.

2. the more you ask about new versions, the longer it will take for you to get them. patience is a virtue.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## KevTN

If I may make a suggestion for down the road. At some point would it be possible to add "blacklist" to the phone?

Thank you.


----------



## Imacellist

AngelRyu said:


> So I couldn't wait and tried flashing it with the modz that supposed to of gave me on screen hard keys and it boot looped. I let it go for 20 minutes and still looped. I followed the instruction video so did everything right. Just glad that I could get into the recovery to restore.
> 
> I hope beta 4 will not loop me cuz I really wanted to have this.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Clearly you are doing it wrong. Make sure you wipe data/factory reset. Read the instructions and post in the discussion forum, not here. Check out the full instructions on the link in my signature.


----------



## wavedashdoc

So I'm also getting the "2g-3g data disabled" error. Yet I still have data just fine. It just popped up randomly tonight. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX ics


----------



## fakiesk8r333

not sure if this is a rom issue or just my being stupid but ive been getting random clicks on the middle left of my screen. some times they go away on their own, sometimes i have to turn off the screen, but most times i have to reboot to get them to stop.


----------



## Fox_Dye

I think it's a rom issue as the same thing happens to me. But like you said it goes away on a reboot

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

The random touch issue is not a ROM issue, it happened on my old Droid X. It's simply hardware getting old.


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> The random touch issue is not a ROM issue, it happened on my old Droid X. It's simply hardware getting old.


You're kidding me right? the device is less than two years old, I've got touch devices almost six years old, that work fine, what would you think 'wears out' on the device?


----------



## firstEncounter

bobcaruso said:


> You're kidding me right? the device is less than two years old, I've got touch devices almost six years old, that work fine, what would you think 'wears out' on the device?


I don't know, but I had touchscreen issues on both of my OG Droids. The entire left side of the screen stopped working. It seems like a Motorola thing.


----------



## ho11ywood45

Has anyone else had GPS issues with ICS? It was partially working in MIUI but whenever I switched to ICS i have yet to acquire accurate GPS in apps or turn by turn navigation


----------



## jpmoo

ho11ywood45 said:


> Has anyone else had GPS issues with ICS? It was partially working in MIUI but whenever I switched to ICS i have yet to acquire accurate GPS in apps or turn by turn navigation


Working fine here. In fact, I consistently lock on way faster than coworkers with DX's on stock. Go figure.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tre-boR

having problems , when talking on the phone no one can hear me.
i reboot, uninstalled re-installed . i sbf'ed i back i see if it help, ill send a post later.


----------



## Tre-boR

yea it was the rom that suck loved it ill wait tell new one


----------



## BlueXtreme

Tre-boR said:


> having problems , when talking on the phone no one can hear me.
> i reboot, uninstalled re-installed . i sbf'ed i back i see if it help, ill send a post later.


I to have been experiencing the same problem. I never had it before installing this ROM but now people are constantly complaining that they can't hear me.


----------



## SaurusX

BlueXtreme said:


> I to have been experiencing the same problem. I never had it before installing this ROM but now people are constantly complaining that they can't hear me.


If you're using speakerphone then this is a known issue already been discussed and noted by firstEncounter.


----------



## rwil85

SaurusX said:


> If you're using speakerphone then this is a known issue already been discussed and noted by firstEncounter.


kill my curiosity..

If this is a known bug, noted by the Dev..why isn't it listed as a known bug in the OP?


----------



## SaurusX

Umm, I don't know? A search for "speakerphone" comes up with fE's post regarding the problem in no time at all. And it's funny that while I know the problem is the speakerphone not one of the above posts actaully says the problem only occurs when on speakerphone. Odd, eh? Besides, it sure doesn't seem lke people pay much attention to the OP anyway.


----------



## AngelRyu

To me the boot loop was a bug and to whoever said if keep asking about the rom will make it take longer, is stupid. Anyways I found out why it boot loop . It was installing the mods before the first boot. I love this rom and loving the new keyboard and I'm a swype fan. Great work on beta 3 no hurry on 4 cuz things that don't work for most are working for me. Except camera.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## colorlessworld

firstEncounter said:


> I don't know, but I had touchscreen issues on both of my OG Droids. The entire left side of the screen stopped working. It seems like a Motorola thing.


I agree, My OG Droids screen gave out in March of last year. So I made the switch to the DX


----------



## TenderloinShadow

I messaged firstEncounter on twitter about this, but I just saw an article about a work-in-progress fix for the Evo 4g's camera on an ics build. Since from what I've read it seems that ics builds across the board have camera issues because of the new library structure, I was thinking maybe this could help us. Or maybe not, I don't know, I'm not a developer.







Still, trying to do whatever I can to help this project. I love this ROM, but I miss my camera.

Anyway, here's the link. There's a link to download the file in this article, but it's hard to see. Literally, it's the text that says "download this file," but it's not highlighted or anything.

Again, just trying to do everything I can to help the devs.

http://www.goodandevo.net/2012/01/htc-evo-4g-ice-cream-sandwich-roms-get-camera-support.html


----------



## flybass

TenderloinShadow said:


> I messaged firstEncounter on twitter about this, but I just saw an article about a work-in-progress fix for the Evo 4g's camera on an ics build. Since from what I've read it seems that ics builds across the board have camera issues because of the new library structure, I was thinking maybe this could help us. Or maybe not, I don't know, I'm not a developer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, trying to do whatever I can to help this project. I love this ROM, but I miss my camera.
> 
> Anyway, here's the link. There's a link to download the file in this article, but it's hard to see. Literally, it's the text that says "download this file," but it's not highlighted or anything.
> 
> Again, just trying to do everything I can to help the devs.
> 
> http://www.goodandev...ra-support.html


Cool find!


----------



## afzalarsalan

Could you release the kernel source as it would be beneficial to our efforts on getting hardware acceleration and video working on ics for the nook color


----------



## openbox

afzalarsalan said:


> Could you release the kernel source as it would be beneficial to our efforts on getting hardware acceleration and video working on ics for the nook color


You do realize the DX's bootloader is locked and we can't play with the kernel, right?


----------



## afzalarsalan

openbox said:


> You do realize the DX's bootloader is locked and we can't play with the kernel, right?


Wait,so the how did the OP get video and hardware accel to work with android 4.0


----------



## AngelRyu

At 100% of charged battery it died in like 1hr and 25 minutes. Wtf lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## collierclark

AngelRyu said:


> At 100% of charged battery it died in like 1hr and 25 minutes. Wtf lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 one or two problems. Bad dl. Or you toggled debug.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Adding to my previous post about the evo camera the evo developer forum has an ics rom and it confirms what I saw in that article. They claim to have a partially working camera in their rom. Again the camera hardware in the evo is different from our dx but maybe studying this could help crack the issues w the libraries

Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki

Edit: Also just saw a video of the Galaxy S II with an ICS ROM with a working camera. After seeing some of these phones, I'm starting to feel a little confused. No longer as certain as to what the camera problem is, it sounded like it affected a wide range of devices, but seeing HTC and Samsung phones with it at least partially working I wonder if maybe the problem is limited to Motorola, or if I just don't get it.

I would appreciate if someone could clarify things, at the very least so I stop posting stuff about other phones getting it working. I'm posting this stuff to try and do what little i can to help the devs, but I don't wanna be wasting anyone's time.


----------



## Slyman1973

Odd bug that just cropped up, tried to load the Leverage app during the season finale and market locked up, reboot, battery pull, now just going into the market it FC's

not sure what info or how to get any info that would help explain the FC, submitted the report to google tho.


----------



## Sandman007

Slyman1973 said:


> Odd bug that just cropped up, tried to load the Leverage app during the season finale and market locked up, reboot, battery pull, now just going into the market it FC's


reflash gapps


----------



## sageDieu

TenderloinShadow said:


> Adding to my previous post about the evo camera the evo developer forum has an ics rom and it confirms what I saw in that article. They claim to have a partially working camera in their rom. Again the camera hardware in the evo is different from our dx but maybe studying this could help crack the issues w the libraries
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using RootzWiki
> 
> Edit: Also just saw a video of the Galaxy S II with an ICS ROM with a working camera. After seeing some of these phones, I'm starting to feel a little confused. No longer as certain as to what the camera problem is, it sounded like it affected a wide range of devices, but seeing HTC and Samsung phones with it at least partially working I wonder if maybe the problem is limited to Motorola, or if I just don't get it.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could clarify things, at the very least so I stop posting stuff about other phones getting it working. I'm posting this stuff to try and do what little i can to help the devs, but I don't wanna be wasting anyone's time.


I have a Samsung fascinate model, its camera is 100% working on ICS including 720p camcorder. Samsung phone drivers can be mostly pulled from the nexus s and gnex since they run pretty much the same. Motorola not so much

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## luigi90210

afzalarsalan said:


> Could you release the kernel source as it would be beneficial to our efforts on getting hardware acceleration and video working on ics for the nook color


do you even know what your talking about?
the nook has a different hardware than the droid x, and as far as video goes, it works but HD video doesnt work, and as far as i know HD video didnt even work on CM7
and FYI the nook has hardware acceleration, it just doesnt have video decoding
fattire has said it already on the XDA post, ti NEEDS to update their repositories for the omap 3XXX processor line for ics before complete HW acceleration can be achieved

if you have any responses, pm me cause this thread isnt about the nook its about the droid x


----------



## Tre-boR

will i flashed the rom again. still have the soft voice when i call, didn't do this the frist time i did this.
is there a way to fix or just wait ?


----------



## Dshoe

Meant to post this in discussion my bad


----------



## cczen

I've been having periods of non connectivity to make a phone call or send an SMS that can only be cured by doing a reboot. Also, never have gotten wifi tether to work (although I did a reflash)


----------



## SkiBum1207

afzalarsalan said:


> Could you release the kernel source as it would be beneficial to our efforts on getting hardware acceleration and video working on ics for the nook color


Not sure if you still want it but all the source is here from Motorola:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/droidx.motorola/files/


----------



## mondos

My multitasking thing gets slower as I use the device for a bit. Like after I restart, it launches fast, but after say an hour of use, it will take 2-3 seconds to launch.


----------



## aarkayx

any word on the next update meaning beta 4 or something


----------



## c4v3man

aarkayx said:


> Got EncounterICS building from source and fixed many issues. It /should/ boot, but the bootmenu is segfaulting for who-knows-why. Once I get it booting, build 4 (assuming there aren't too many regressions) should be up within the next few days. Or at least available in source for the more adventurous users.


This thread is for bug reports. Please see the discussion thread for these types of questions, which honestly shouldn't be asked at all, in either thread. It will come when it comes...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread/


----------



## MongolPup

As a general rule of thumb to people asking about why the camera doesn't work on our phone since it does on another: trust that if it was that easy (since it works on phone A, it should work on all phones), it would already be done.

Take a look at this break down. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/System-architecture.jpg

There's a lot of room there for different companies to interact with different hardware in different ways for different reasons. See the potential for cross referencing, and a web of dependencies?

In a sense, you already know why certain things don't work for us. You can't just install the OEM GNex ROM on your phone can you? It has no effin way to talk to anything on your phone to get it to do anything.

I'll expand on this later, I just had to say something.


----------



## MongolPup

I know that post will infuriate me later but I hope you get my general gist.


----------



## Tre-boR

will now problem fix on my part , there is a privacy setting in call settings it was on, turn it off!


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

I'm not sure if its an incompatibility issue, or the ROM but when in dolphin browser hd the text appears too large for single line text boxes, and I experience flashing on some sites with chat rooms. as far as the core ROM bugs, I can't see video streamed from Netflix, audio comes through but not video, and the phone crashes when attempting to open a new project in the movie editor. granted I won't be using it, just wanted to check it out. That's about all I can think of aside from the bugs listed. I didn't see any way to make a backup or restore one from recovery?


----------



## dtroup64

I searched both High and Low...
Android Pro Widgets force closes on this. Just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## rcguymike

WiCK3D_SiX said:


> I'm not sure if its an incompatibility issue, or the ROM but when in dolphin browser hd the text appears too large for single line text boxes, and I experience flashing on some sites with chat rooms. as far as the core ROM bugs, I can't see video streamed from Netflix, audio comes through but not video, and the phone crashes when attempting to open a new project in the movie editor. granted I won't be using it, just wanted to check it out. That's about all I can think of aside from the bugs listed. I didn't see any way to make a backup or restore one from recovery?


Same here with netflix.


----------



## Shadrach47

I have the NHL Gamecenter app for live streams of games and since upgrading to ICS, I get sound but no video. I know this happens with Netflix, so not sure if there is something related to trying to stream videos that is not right.


----------



## Goose306

WiCK3D_SiX said:


> I'm not sure if its an incompatibility issue, or the ROM but when in dolphin browser hd the text appears too large for single line text boxes, and I experience flashing on some sites with chat rooms. as far as the core ROM bugs, I can't see video streamed from Netflix, audio comes through but not video, and the phone crashes when attempting to open a new project in the movie editor. granted I won't be using it, just wanted to check it out. That's about all I can think of aside from the bugs listed. I didn't see any way to make a backup or restore one from recovery?


The Netflix is a known bug. Please refer to the Discussion thread. You will need to revert to an older version of the Netflix .apk for it to work. There is a link in the Discussion thread.

Depending on what you mean by backups, this ROM has full support for those utilities. You have the sync with Google accounts (besides Picasa) Titanium Backup works fine, and so does CWM. Make sure when getting in to CWM you do a reboot and press volume down at the LED flash, as stated in the OP.

Please read OP. This thread is for actual, ROM-wide Bug Reports only, and should only be reported if not already. The Netflix issue is well-known and has been reported by many different people throughout this thread and the Discussion thread, and there is a known workaround. The search bar is your friend. And the backup information is found IN the OP, unless you were referring to another type of backup, in which case it needs to be more specific and should be addressed in the Discussion thread first to see if there are any fixes before you post it here.

As far as your Dolphin Browser issues, I'm not sure as I don't use that browser. But I would recommend posting it in the Discussion thread and seeing if anyone else has noted it or has a workaround. As I have not noticed it on the stock browser it sounds like Dolphin is not updated to ICS fully yet.


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

I guess I'm just having trouble getting the right version of CWM on the phone then. thanks. I also don't have a laptop so searching and skimming hundreds of posts is a bit difficult at the moment.


----------



## LIdroidX

Wifi being on, whether connected to a network or not, prevents the phone from entering deep sleep. I have confirmed this, after a clean wipe, with cpu spy.


----------



## BlueXtreme

SaurusX said:


> If you're using speakerphone then this is a known issue already been discussed and noted by firstEncounter.


Sorry it took so long to respond but I never use the speaker phone. This is occurring when I have the phone up to my ear like normal.


----------



## openbox

LIdroidX said:


> Wifi being on, whether connected to a network or not, prevents the phone from entering deep sleep. I have confirmed this, after a clean wipe, with cpu spy.


My experience is the opposite. My DX doesn't have a problem sleeping with WiFi. Rather, the WiFi stops functioning after sleeping. I need to do a simple off/on and WiFi comes back to life. I've tried all of the settings under the advanced options in WiFi settings.


----------



## WiCK3D_SiX

I installed the latest version of Adobe Flash from my SD card (Appmonster backup) and its working fine on Dolphin Browser HD. Thought i would mention this here since its listed as a current bug.


----------



## ronde90

After using this for a month or so (and loving every minute of it!) the only problems that I am having are that some of the games I play don't work, like Age of Zombies and Blood and Glory; they go to the title sequence but then won't load the game so I can play it. Any guesses on how I can fix this? I have also tried redownloading the app and no luck.


----------



## Dshoe

I think this can only be fixed with ROM updates. I am using CM7 as a slot ROM in Boot Manager for the time being so I can ply some Battleheart.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LIdroidX

openbox said:


> My experience is the opposite. My DX doesn't have a problem sleeping with WiFi. Rather, the WiFi stops functioning after sleeping. I need to do a simple off/on and WiFi comes back to life. I've tried all of the settings under the advanced options in WiFi settings.


Weird, did you try doing a clean wipe (system,data,cache)--[make a backup before doing this]--, then reflashing the beta 3 zip and gapps, and then without downloading or restoring any apps or data see if this still happens?

Also, are you sure your phone is entering deep sleep mode with wifi on? Have you, confirmed with cpu spy? Because like I said, I did a clean wipe and then without adding anything but my gmail account, to allow me to dl cpu spy, I confirmed that with wifi on, my phone would not enter deep sleep, it stayed at 300 MHz when the screen was off.

Anyone else, please feel free to chime in on this matter.


----------



## InsaneScientist

LIdroidX said:


> Also, are you sure your phone is entering deep sleep mode with wifi on? Have you, confirmed with cpu spy? Because like I said, I did a clean wipe and then without adding anything but my gmail account, to allow me to dl cpu spy, I confirmed that with wifi on, my phone would not enter deep sleep, it stayed at 300 MHz when the screen was off.
> 
> Anyone else, please feel free to chime in on this matter.


Warning: lurker coming out of the woodwork.









If it helps: 
I just installed CPU spy, reset the timers, and let the phone sit (for 50 minutes). This is what I got:
1000MHz - 01:21
600MHz - 00:11
300MHz - 34:23
Deep Sleep - 14:25

WiFi is set to stay on during sleep, and I have no issues with WiFi dropping when I come back.So it looks like it's getting down into deep sleep, though not much. Although it might be because I got 20+ notifications while I was leaving it sit.


----------



## masterchung7

ronde90 said:


> After using this for a month or so (and loving every minute of it!) the only problems that I am having are that some of the games I play don't work, like Age of Zombies and Blood and Glory; they go to the title sequence but then won't load the game so I can play it. Any guesses on how I can fix this? I have also tried redownloading the app and no luck.


I would probably say the app is incompatible with ICS if its not working.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## djxsilence

So i've had a few of the problems that i've seen. games not working and what not. like.. lair defense. but thats not that big of a deal. Some other things i'm finding are that i'm getting a decent amount of force closes, and freezing / lag issues. and the only way to get it back to normal it is to either battery pull, or do a reboot, but no way to actually fix it.


----------



## techysandy

Has this issue been address with the charging green light remaining on after removing it from a charger? Possibly I missed it. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Dshoe

techysandy said:


> Has this issue been address with the charging green light remaining on after removing it from a charger? Possibly I missed it. Thank you!!!!


it happens to me sometimes but its inconsistent.


----------



## Sandman007

Guys the charging light staying on after disconnecting is NOT a bug. Y'all obvisouly don't know how electricity and electrical current works. When you disconnect your charger from the wall (pulling out the block) the green light stays on because you from is still receiving electricity that is still in the cord. Eventually it runs out however and the green led shuts off. However ifu instead disconnect the charger by the piece that is hooked to the phone (small end) then the green led immediately shuts off as it should because the phoneis no longer receiving an electric current

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## sageDieu

because obviously all of the people including the developer who have noticed this bug just carry their phone around with their chargers connected instead of unplugging the phone like everyone else. and then when they reboot which fixes it, they also unplug the charger and don't think to talk about that.

not to mention the fact that that isn't how electricity works. there is no way that a USB cord or charging block could or would hold any amount of charge after disconnecting... if any at all then it would go into the phone faster than you would notice the led going off because of how phones charge. the cord or block has almost no capacity to store electricity and nowhere near enough to supply a continuous amount to the battery to make the phone think it is still charging.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Zeklandia

Whenever I set max_num touch and persist.touch to 8 ( maximum hardware support ) on GB ROMs it works, and I get 8 point multitouch, but on encounterICS it doesn't.

I'm confuzzled.


----------



## serx7

For what (little, to nothing) it's worth, if I have the phone on the charger and -reboot- the phone while still connected to the charger, the green LED remains lit if I unplug the cable from the power outlet end. It remains lit until I unplug the cable from the phone's USB port (turning on the screen/using the phone does not make the green LED turn off).

I've had the cable connected to the phone but disconnected from the power source for about 10+ min now, and the green LED is still lit. Seriously doubt that the charger's power brick/car adapter dongle thing can capacitively hold enough reserve to actually be charging the phone, so I assume the phone simply thinks the charger is still charging and hasn't shut off the LED.

As a secondary test, I just retried 2 tests w/ my Moto car charger. It has a blue LED charging indicator at the power adapter end of the cable.

1) If I plug it in for a few moments while the phone is already booted, then unplug it from the power adapter end, the phone's green charging LED and the blue Moto charging LED both remain lit for about 60 seconds, after which point both LEDs turn off simultaneously.

2) If I plug the car charger in and reboot the phone, then after Android comes up I unplug it from the power adapter end, the blue Moto charging LED turns off almost immediately, but the phone's green charging LED remains lit until I unplug the cable from the phone's USB port.

Car charger test 1) above seems to imply that the phone is providing some juice back to the charger, but I don't know if there's simply enough capacitance in the car charger's power adapter end to keep its blue LED lit for those ~60 sec. I do find it interesting that after ~60 secs, both the phone's and the charger's LEDs turn off simultaneously.

Car charger test 2) above seems to imply that the phone does not provide any power back to the charger, but the phone 'glitches' and thinks that it's still being charged as long as the USB end of the cable remains plugged in.


----------



## sageDieu

so I'm technically wrong, but only because moto is dumb, or the rom is broken. not because I'm actually wrong

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## firstEncounter

sageDieu said:


> so I'm technically wrong, but only because moto is dumb, or the rom is broken. not because I'm actually wrong
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


I'm sorry, but what? I've already addressed the issue. It's the ROM. This wasn't necessary in the bug report thread anyway.


----------



## dtroup64

I just disconnected my computer from the wall socket to see if the power would continue to ... to... ooops...


----------



## bobcaruso

dtroup64 said:


> I just disconnected my computer from the wall socket to see if the power would continue to ... to... ooops...


That's ashame, works for me on odd numbered days only


----------



## cczen

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Guys the charging light staying on after disconnecting is NOT a bug. Y'all obvisouly don't know how electricity and electrical current works. When you disconnect your charger from the wall (pulling out the block) the green light stays on because you from is still receiving electricity that is still in the cord. Eventually it runs out however and the green led shuts off. However ifu instead disconnect the charger by the piece that is hooked to the phone (small end) then the green led immediately shuts off as it should because the phoneis no longer receiving an electric current
> 
> Hit Thanks if I helped


This is completely wrong. Electricity doesn't stay in the cord when you unplug it from the wall!


----------



## trusouljar

False! Electric current does reside in a cord when unplugged. Tho it dissipates rather quickly. Because you act as the ground for the current to run through.

Want to test the theory. Go ahead and plug an extension cord in then have someone unplug one end and you immediately touch the other to your tongue. Reply once you wake up.

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## trusouljar

But anyway get back on topic people.

I sure hope to see something this weekend. Fingers crossed.

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## SkiBum1207

trusouljar said:


> False! Electric current does reside in a cord when unplugged. Tho it dissipates rather quickly. Because you act as the ground for the current to run through.
> 
> Want to test the theory. Go ahead and plug an extension cord in then have someone unplug one end and you immediately touch the other to your tongue. Reply once you wake up.
> 
> Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


What?! Thats absolutely not possible!? Unless the cable has some sort of a capacitor, there is no physical way that it would have residual charge or whatever you are talking about.

You are probably getting confused because the AC/DC converter has some caps to handle voltage irregularities. So yes you will get a bit of "residual charge" from the capacitors discharging. In that light, if you unplug the charger/coverter from the wall, the phone will still have the charging light for a bit as these caps are discharged. However if you unplug the usb cable from the actual converter, the light will turn off immediately since there is no current flow.

If a extension cord is unplugged, there is no physical way for the electrons to flow; think of it like a tube full of water, unless something replaces water at one end, water cannot flow out of the other end due to the vacuum.

Take E&M based physics and then you will get why a cable having residual current is impossible.

Please tell me you are trolling...


----------



## Dshoe

SkiBum1207 said:


> What?! Thats absolutely not possible!? Unless the cable has some sort of a capacitor, there is no physical way that it would have residual charge or whatever you are talking about.
> 
> You are probably getting confused because the AC/DC converter has some caps to handle voltage irregularities. So yes you will get a bit of "residual charge" from the capacitors discharging. In that light, if you unplug the charger/coverter from the wall, the phone will still have the charging light for a bit as these caps are discharged. However if you unplug the usb cable from the actual converter, the light will turn off immediately since there is no current flow.
> 
> If a extension cord is unplugged, there is no physical way for the electrons to flow; think of it like a tube full of water, unless something replaces water at one end, water cannot flow out of the other end due to the vacuum.
> 
> Take E&M based physics and then you will get why a cable having residual current is impossible.
> 
> Please tell me you are trolling...


please take all this to PMs or the discussion thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LIdroidX

Piggybacking off my last port, I am having all sorts of wifi issues. I am having issues with battery life, connectivity(sometimes, might be a local issue), deep sleep (or lack thereof), and Android OS showing up in my battery usage at a very high percentage (saying it is keeping my phone awake for pretty much the whole time my phone is on with wifi on).

I have tested/narrowed down these issues with clean wipes of the rom. When I don't keep wifi on, and just use 3g for the day, I see none of these issues.

I do not believe these problems (outside of possibly the connectivity problem) are local/unique issues to me or my phone.

Is anyone else who keeps wifi on the majority of the day seeing these issues?

I have seen other people on this thread and the general discussion thread mention Android OS claiming a high % of battery, I think this is wifi related.


----------



## Zeklandia

Would somebody just answer me?


----------



## firstEncounter

Zeklandia said:


> Whenever I set max_num touch and persist.touch to 8 ( maximum hardware support ) on GB ROMs it works, and I get 8 point multitouch, but on encounterICS it doesn't.
> 
> I'm confuzzled.


Last time I checked, the Droid X hardware only supported 2-point multitouch. The persist.sys.multitouch and ro.product.max_num_touch are prop settings for the Defy multitouch module, and unless I've missed something, that doesn't work on the Droid X, so I removed it from init.

Also, the only other ROM with the Defy multitouch module would be MIUI, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## collierclark

Any idea how to get rid of the data disabled status. Battery pull didn't work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

collierclark said:


> Any idea how to get rid of the data disabled status. Battery pull didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes please, a fix for this would be much appreciated....


----------



## m.ksy

firstEncounter said:


> Last time I checked, the Droid X hardware only supported 2-point multitouch. The persist.sys.multitouch and ro.product.max_num_touch are prop settings for the Defy multitouch module, and unless I've missed something, that doesn't work on the Droid X, so I removed it from init.
> 
> Also, the only other ROM with the Defy multitouch module would be MIUI, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


The Droid X supported more then 2-point multitouch:


> 1. The first step is to download milestone2_more.ko from here and copy the file to SD Card root of your phone.
> 2. Once done, use Root Explore to mount /system read / write [r/w].
> 3. After this, use the Root Explorer to copy the KO file you earlier pasted in SD Card root, to /system/lib/modules/.
> 4. Now download Terminal Emulator from Market and launch it.
> 5. After this type the following commands in Terminal Emulator
> _su
> chmod 644 /system/lib/modules/milestone2_more.ko
> insmod /system/lib/modules/milestone2_more.ko touch_num=6_


But I do not know if this the latest version of the module


----------



## dam206

Hello, I flashed from a gb liberty rom, and cant seem to flash back to that rom. I'm running encounterics-x-beta 3, its running really slow on my dx and would love to get back to stock gb for now.. any help? details would be great. thank you.


----------



## Fox_Dye

Easiest way back is to restore a nandroid backup. Otherwise you have to sbf.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick39

dam206 said:


> Hello, I flashed from a gb liberty rom, and cant seem to flash back to that rom. I'm running encounterics-x-beta 3, its running really slow on my dx and would love to get back to stock gb for now.. any help? details would be great. thank you.


I had to SBF back to 605 then reflash.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dam206

I have tried some ways the past week, with no luck. Can someone please link me to a tutorial or files.. thanks.


----------



## firstEncounter

m.ksy said:


> The Droid X supported more then 2-point multitouch:
> 
> But I do not know if this the latest version of the module


Ah I see. Just tried it with the defy_more.ko. It works. I thought the multitouch.ko was responsible for it, which was why I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Drocka

dam206 said:


> I have tried some ways the past week, with no luck. Can someone please link me to a tutorial or files.. thanks.


[/size]

Just SBF, #1 Recommended

Here is a reference guide for quick files if you don't already have them : http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/

I Don't mean to be a dick or anything but in the near future plz refrain from posting questions like that in this thread as this is a "bug only thread" thank you









Usually for help on flashing or unflashing Encounter ICS go here: http://rootzwiki.com...cussion-thread/


----------



## Goose306

dam206 said:


> I have tried some ways the past week, with no luck. Can someone please link me to a tutorial or files.. thanks.


You should post this in the Discussion thread, it really doesn't belong here in the Bug thread.

First I would recommend doing a titanium backup of your apps, in case something goes wrong with restoring a nandroid (assuming you have one) it will make updating your apps much faster once your back on stock if you have to SBF. Also, sync your contacts/make a vCard, etc. Do the normal backup procedures.

If you have a nandroid backup, you should press the power button, choose Reboot, and then when its on the red M logo and the blue led flashes you should press and hold volume down. At that menu you should go to Recovery -> Latest Recovery and then when in CWM you should restore your backup. Wipe before restore.

If that fails, then do an SBF to the .602 SBF file. Follow the link at the very top of the Main DX forum, linked here for your convenience:
http://rootzwiki.com...ng-droid-x-sbf/

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## dam206

Did a sbf with linux on a usb, [moto drivers werent working}, was succsefull, battery now wont charge in bootloader. ugh........ cant get to factory reset. do I need another stupid battery now?


----------



## Maverick39

dam206 said:


> Did a sbf with linux on a usb, [moto drivers werent working}, was succsefull, battery now wont charge in bootloader. ugh........ cant get to factory reset. do I need another stupid battery now?


unless you have a nether way to charge it.


----------



## masterchung7

dam206 said:


> Did a sbf with linux on a usb, [moto drivers werent working}, was succsefull, battery now wont charge in bootloader. ugh........ cant get to factory reset. do I need another stupid battery now?


I don't think battery even charges in bootloader in the first place. (I always saw my battery life go down after sbfing) I did get bricked at 5% once. I let it just charge even though it was bootlooping and eventually it got to 60%.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dam206

Well its looping on the bootloader.. Should I just leave it plugged in?

"code corrupt"

battery low cannot program flashing..


----------



## masterchung7

dam206 said:


> Well its looping on the bootloader.. Should I just leave it plugged in?


Just leave it in a wall charger since it charges faster than the battery drains.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dam206

ok cool. I will leave it plugged in overnight. Im trying to get it to boot and hold down power and home to factory reset


----------



## dam206

think that will charge it and let me get back to factory reset??


----------



## Imacellist

dam206 said:


> think that will charge it and let me get back to factory reset??


Hopefully. Is it not letting you get to factory reset now? If not for who knows what reason, you may have to sbf. Let's hope that's not the case. Let me know if you need help. Feel free to pm me, or follow instructions from the link in my signature.


----------



## Imacellist

I wanted to report that after about a week of having to bear the weird 2g-3g data disabled notification that was always there ( and having bad battery life during this time,) it has sorted itself out and my batter is also back to normal. So if you have this error, you can either wait and hope it fixes itself, or do a clean wipe and install.


----------



## dam206

Nope, i'm just holding home and power. Goes right back to bootloader. Dont think I can re-run the sbf without a charge.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

dam206 said:


> think that will charge it and let me get back to factory reset??


sadly... the phone doesn't charge in bootloader mode


----------



## SaurusX

This is not the appropriate forum for an SBF tutorial.


----------



## Drocka

SaurusX said:


> This is not the appropriate forum for an SBF tutorial.


Lol tried telling them but I guess its just best to help him out and get it over with in here


----------



## dam206

yah yah I know. Needs a charge on the battery I guess. thanks


----------



## PARick

Drocka said:


> Lol tried telling them but I guess its just best to help him out and get it over with in here


Don't mean to contribute to the clutter, but we have all been there. You think your phone is bricked, and you need help fast. This is an active board with a lot of knowledgable folk who help. I can't begrudge someone needing help, even if it is off topic, and going somewhere they know they will get a response.. We can't get too anal over this being the "bug thread" that we can't help someone in the midst of an emergency. On the other hand, I do understand that this shouldn't be a general hacking thread.


----------



## BMc08GT

Nemo aeternamn said:


> sadly... the phone doesn't charge in bootloader mode


You can charge in stock android recovery though however 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jays2Kings

dam206 said:


> Did a sbf with linux on a usb, [moto drivers werent working}, was succsefull, battery now wont charge in bootloader. ugh........ cant get to factory reset. do I need another stupid battery now?


Happened to me before, I had to buy an external battery charger, they go for about $5 dollars on Amazon


----------



## Zeklandia

firstEncounter said:


> Last time I checked, the Droid X hardware only supported 2-point multitouch. The persist.sys.multitouch and ro.product.max_num_touch are prop settings for the Defy multitouch module, and unless I've missed something, that doesn't work on the Droid X, so I removed it from init.
> 
> Also, the only other ROM with the Defy multitouch module would be MIUI, so I have no idea what you're talking about.


Worked in beta 2. I just did the defy driver thing and it worked instantly.

Sent from my Bacon


----------



## Richboy455

dam206 said:


> Did a sbf with linux on a usb, [moto drivers werent working}, was succsefull, battery now wont charge in bootloader. ugh........ cant get to factory reset. do I need another stupid battery now?


Happened to me. I spliced a USB cable and hooked the power wires directly up to the battery terminals. This charged up the battery directly without going through the phone. After a few minutes there was enough juice to do an SBF and I did it with the wires still in place. Worked like a charm.


----------



## bobcaruso

Richboy455 said:


> Happened to me. I spliced a USB cable and hooked the power wires directly up to the battery terminals. This charged up the battery directly without going through the phone. After a few minutes there was enough juice to do an SBF and I did it with the wires still in place. Worked like a charm.


You guys are aware that there's a battery charger for the X battery that costs about $5 bucks on Amazon


----------



## Richboy455

bobcaruso said:


> You guys are aware that there's a battery charger for the X battery that costs about $5 bucks on Amazon


Yes and Amazon takes several days to deliver, while my ghetto USB cable was just lying there and solved the problem in a matter of minutes.


----------



## bobcaruso

Richboy455 said:


> Yes and Amazon takes several days to deliver, while my ghetto USB cable was just lying there and solved the problem in a matter of minutes.


Duh, yeah?
I meant it for future reference, I can't see not having one


----------



## Fox_Dye

Team black hat sells a factory usb cable that allows your phone to draw power from the usb without the battery in. They run for $35 I think and would be a good tool to keep around the house

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mdowns989

There are charging cables you can buy that bypass OS to charge MOTO phones so it WILL charge in bootloader mode..just FYI


----------



## Zeklandia

For some reason, I have a locked bootloader. 
Here's what I think of Motorola now: tiny.cc/PAIN


----------



## sageDieu

I don't think there's been one bug report in the last three or four pages... seriously, gtfo, there's a discussion thread for a reason.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## zach.discgolf

Agreed on that, plenty of help over there. 









Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


----------



## bobcaruso

zach.discgolf said:


> Agreed on that, plenty of help over there.
> 
> Sent from my DX with ice cream magic!


And this is worth posting here?


----------



## frddmorris

Does wifi tethering work i get ppl that their device shows it as a connectiin but it was not in range and they had never even connected to it


----------



## bitemeoftn

Tethering works fine for me with Wifi Tether. I have my DNS set to 4.2.2.2 and my alternate DNS set to 4.2.2.1 and it works flawlessly everytime.


----------



## Dshoe

frddmorris said:


> Does wifi tethering work i get ppl that their device shows it as a connectiin but it was not in range and they had never even connected to it


yes I have used WiFi tether and Open Garden with no problem, but this belongs in the discussion thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cleancasey

I had to sbf to get off this rom and go back to cm7


----------



## koonrat45

When in options for any contact if you check the box for all calls to voicemail they still come through like normal and don't get directed to voicemail... Small bug.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## myotheralt

collierclark said:


> Any idea how to get rid of the data disabled status. Battery pull didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I just had this problem this morning (Jan 22). Is there a solution other than reinstalling everything?


----------



## djcmasterflex

i think i may have a bug dealing with the rom, my battery won't charge passed twenty percent. and that take nearly an hour to get too. and its not the battery itself i've tryed it in a friends X and it works fine


----------



## Fox_Dye

Sounds like a bad download

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tre-boR

well now i have to sbf it back. was having wifi problems so i thought to reboot and it stade on the moto logo........boooooo! 
really liked the rom but illl try again when the new one comes out if it does

thanks


----------



## outta_bounds

collierclark said:


> I just had this problem this morning (Jan 22). Is there a solution other than reinstalling everything?


I started seeing this a couple days ago too. I uninstalled all my recent added apps and still can't get rid of it. I wonder what this means. It definately doesn't affect my data connection. I have noticed other strange things in the notification bar. For instance: when I toggle car mode I get a 'tethering or hotspot active' message alongside the car mode logo.


----------



## trusouljar

outta_bounds said:


> I started seeing this a couple days ago too. I uninstalled all my recent added apps and still can't get rid of it. I wonder what this means. It definately doesn't affect my data connection. I have noticed other strange things in the notification bar. For instance: when I toggle car mode I get a 'tethering or hotspot active' message alongside the car mode logo.


I can not reproduce this data thing you guys are getting. Hasn't showed up on mine at all.

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## wavedashdoc

After using the rom for a few weeks "data disabled" shows up for everyone. Might have something to do with how ics logs data use. I saw this start popping up around beta 2 for a few users. Hopefully beta 4 will fix this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew121

Great ROM. Here is my review: (Using Beta 3 with complete fresh wipe)

Everything that is said to work, works. Everything that is said to not work, does not work.

There are a few bugs however.

Bug #1:
When using the USB UMS app, I can pass files and everything fine. However the new files don't show up until I restart my phone. This can get annoying sometimes.

Bug #2:
I added a .wav file to my sdcard (reset for it to show up) then my music player started to constantly force close. I removed it however it didn't fix anything. I'm guessing a data wipe would fix this issue, however it is not important because Google Music's application works just fine.

Any other bugs I will post them here. Again thanks for pushing our Droid X's to their limits!


----------



## frddmorris

@firstEncounter

hey guys have bug where the music player is playing a song then it stops and i click play and it starts back up again but then it starts another song over the one it had playing so that i was eventually listening to the same song but it was like 3 different music apps playing at the same time. after that i exited out the music player and even choose force close but they were all still playing after the music app was shut down...

i hope i made sense


----------



## trusouljar

wavedashdoc said:


> After using the rom for a few weeks "data disabled" shows up for everyone. Might have something to do with how ics logs data use. I saw this start popping up around beta 2 for a few users. Hopefully beta 4 will fix this.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You can't say it pops up for EVERYONE because I have not had this issue what so ever. I can't even reproduce it.

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## firstEncounter

About the data disabled error, I've explained this before. I've never encountered it, but just like how it shows "Blank SD Card" instead of "Preparing SD Card" and "Tethering or hotspot active" instead of "Car mode active", it's another message with the wrong text. It's just a bug due to mismatched frameworks.

For clarification:
"Blank SD Card" = "Preparing SD Card"
"Tethering or hotspot active" = "Car mode active"
"2G and 3G data disabled" = ?


----------



## chayes627

trusouljar said:


> You can't say it pops up for EVERYONE because I have not had this issue what so ever. I can't even reproduce it.
> 
> Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


I have this issue also. Took about 3 weeks to show up and have had it about 5 days.
Sent from my ICS Droid 2


----------



## collierclark

firstEncounter said:


> About the data disabled error, I've explained this before. I've never encountered it, but just like how it shows "Blank SD Card" instead of "Preparing SD Card" and "Tethering or hotspot active" instead of "Car mode active", it's another message with the wrong text. It's just a bug due to mismatched frameworks.
> 
> For clarification:
> "Blank SD Card" = "Preparing SD Card"
> "Tethering or hotspot active" = "Car mode active"
> "2G and 3G data disabled" = ?


 I can understand this. But this particular bug behaves differently then the others. It doesn't go away and you can not swype it away. As apposed to the others where eventually after it is done loading the SD card or you remove from the dock the status goes away.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

collierclark said:


> I can understand this. But this particular bug behaves differently then the others. It doesn't go away and you can not swype it away. As apposed to the others where eventually after it is done loading the SD card or you remove from the dock the status goes away.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes I realize this. That means it's trying to display another error. Someone who has it just needs to figure out what.


----------



## techysandy

firstEncounter said:


> About the data disabled error, I've explained this before. I've never encountered it, but just like how it shows "Blank SD Card" instead of "Preparing SD Card" and "Tethering or hotspot active" instead of "Car mode active", it's another message with the wrong text. It's just a bug due to mismatched frameworks.
> 
> For clarification:
> "Blank SD Card" = "Preparing SD Card"
> "Tethering or hotspot active" = "Car mode active"
> "2G and 3G data disabled" = ?


FE do you think this mismatched frameworks will be corrected in your next build? Thank you


----------



## firstEncounter

techysandy said:


> FE do you think this mismatched frameworks will be corrected in your next build? Thank you


Yes, I'm simply providing advice since build 4 has no ETA.


----------



## inswva

wavedashdoc said:


> After using the rom for a few weeks "data disabled" shows up for everyone. Might have something to do with how ics logs data use. I saw this start popping up around beta 2 for a few users. Hopefully beta 4 will fix this.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I've been running Beta 3 since the day it was released and have yet to see this error.


----------



## collierclark

firstEncounter said:


> Yes I realize this. That means it's trying to display another error. Someone who has it just needs to figure out what.


I can't speak for the other guys but the issue arose when I disconnected my phone from the PC I was running tether by cwm. Phone lagged for a min then went back to normal except for the 2g disabled status. Also, when you select it in the status bar it takes you to data usage. If you need anymore info just ask.Hmm. Turn on airplane mode>reboot>status gone>turn off airplane mode status instantly shows up again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## paintba11er89

Since switching to this ROM, I've had people complain to me that it's hard to hear me when I'm on the phone. Is a weak mic a known bug/feature on this ROM? I know someone mentioned something about having a weak speaker (or this being a quiet ROM), and there being apps to pump up the volume a bit.

Just for clarification, I'm not talking about while in speakerphone mode (I did see that someone pointed that out already), but even in regular phone mode, people say I'm hard to hear.

WORKAROUND - speak up.


----------



## Sandman007

I'm not on this Rom curently but could it possibly be the data limiter? Some people in the settings might have their phone to turn off data after a certain amount of gb is used. Maybe after this amout is reached the data doesnt actually get disabled but instead just displays this annoying message


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

paintba11er89 said:


> Since switching to this ROM, I've had people complain to me that it's hard to hear me when I'm on the phone. Is a weak mic a known bug/feature on this ROM? I know someone mentioned something about having a weak speaker (or this being a quiet ROM), and there being apps to pump up the volume a bit.
> 
> Just for clarification, I'm not talking about while in speakerphone mode (I did see that someone pointed that out already), but even in regular phone mode, people say I'm hard to hear.
> 
> WORKAROUND - speak up.


Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki

Turn off voice privacy. I had the same issue


----------



## collierclark

paintba11er89 said:


> Since switching to this ROM, I've had people complain to me that it's hard to hear me when I'm on the phone. Is a weak mic a known bug/feature on this ROM? I know someone mentioned something about having a weak speaker (or this being a quiet ROM), and there being apps to pump up the volume a bit.
> 
> Just for clarification, I'm not talking about while in speakerphone mode (I did see that someone pointed that out already), but even in regular phone mode, people say I'm hard to hear.
> 
> WORKAROUND - speak up.


someone mentioned earlier that it had something to do with phone privacy being checked. Got to your phone app>settings>make sure phone privacy is not selected.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## paintba11er89

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> someone mentioned earlier that it had something to do with phone privacy being checked. Got to your phone app>settings>make sure phone privacy is not selected.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Good call. Took me a second to find in the actual phone app. Seems mis-labelled.. Instead of "Enhanced privacy technology" or whatever it says, it should say "I'm too stupid not to turn the volume down manually on my phone."


----------



## frddmorris

Repost


----------



## IrishT

I just had the 2g/3g notification pop up... not sure if anyone has looked at it but I am sure it has something to do with Verizon's 2 gig data cap on tiered plans. Even though I have unlimited data I believe this to be the culprit. As soon as the notification showed up I looked at the data usage and if I selected the whole thing ie- my total time on this from it was at 2.01gigs of mobile data used. Might also explain why it eventually disappears. Any thoughts? Am I blowing smoke or is this what is happening. I bet anyone getting this error has used more then 2gigs within a 30 day time frame.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

I don't care if it doesn't boot, just give us Beta 4.

JUST GIVE IT TO US!!!!!​







​
Oh... and this may be helpful: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1412091


----------



## masterchung7

Just wait. First ( l like how we call him First like the hokage in naruto, but ANYWAYS) doesn't owe us anything + rather have something usable than a brick.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Maverick39

masterchung7 said:


> Just wait. First ( l like how we call him First like the hokage in naruto, but ANYWAYS) doesn't owe us anything + rather have something usable than a brick.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I totally agree with that.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## snapz54

firstEncounter said:


> Yes, I'm simply providing advice since build 4 has no ETA.


Yes it does have an eta??? Build 4 comes out in 2 weeks. duh.


----------



## xlumberjackx

I have tried using this ROM twice now, both times with the same outcome: Stuck on Motorola logo. First time I flashed this I was coming from MIUI build-something, wiped data/factory reset, cache, and dalvik cache like i always do when installing a new ROM. I can flash EncounterICS and get it up and running with no problem, and it runs real smooth and snappy for a few days then just gimps out.

First time I was trying to connect to WIFI at a hotel while working out of town and couldn't get it to connect, so I rebooted phone by pressing power button and selecting reboot from menu. It rebooted to the red M logo and never made it past that. I booted it into stock recovery and did factory reset and wiped cache. Rebooted again with no prevail. Ended up SBF'ing all the way back to 2.2.1, then OTA Gingerbread and stayed there for a lil.

Phone wasn't as snappy as I liked so I thought I'd give EncounterICS another shot. Wiped everything once again, flashed without a problem, set up and used for a few days without any major problems, till today. Started off by texting a few co-workers for the work day ahead, then let phone finishing charging all the way before head to work. Unplugged from wall, and screen would not respond, just blank. Pulled battery and rebooted only to get stuck once again at red M logo. SBF'd back to 2.2.1 once again and there I sit.

Anyone else have similar problems? I love this ROM and would love to continue using it, but not if I have to SBF back to stock every couple days.


----------



## trusouljar

snapz54 said:


> Yes it does have an eta??? Build 4 comes out in 2 weeks. duh.


that's what they said two weeks ago.

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## trusouljar

To long between builds back to stock for me.

Sent from DROIDX.


----------



## bobcaruso

trusouljar said:


> To long between builds back to stock for me.
> 
> Sent from DROIDX.


ICS on the Droid X locked Kernel, how easy do you think that is, FE has done fantastic work to date, now comes a much tougher road, be patient.

FE, could you give a short progress rpt when you get a chance?


----------



## sageDieu

the more you guys ask for ETAs and releases, the longer you'll have to wait for them. I cant stress that enough. shut up or don't get updates, those are your choices.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## mapatton82

Lets try to stay on topic everyone, Bugs Only!! Thanks.


----------



## PARick

Big Bug to report! Sorry, I know wrong place but...I dropped my X this weekend and was forced to get the Galaxy Nexus. So, I just wanted to thank FE for a great rom. Outside of the camera and voice, the Nexus' ISC has nothing on you! Glad to have been a part of this community. I hope you all enjoy the experience!


----------



## collierclark

IrishT said:


> I just had the 2g/3g notification pop up... not sure if anyone has looked at it but I am sure it has something to do with Verizon's 2 gig data cap on tiered plans. Even though I have unlimited data I believe this to be the culprit. As soon as the notification showed up I looked at the data usage and if I selected the whole thing ie- my total time on this from it was at 2.01gigs of mobile data used. Might also explain why it eventually disappears. Any thoughts? Am I blowing smoke or is this what is happening. I bet anyone getting this error has used more then 2gigs within a 30 day time frame.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


good observation but I had not reached 2 gig when it started showing up. Good news though. I let my battery run all the way down and now the notification is gone. Not sure if this is what actually fixed it or not. Let us know if it works for you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

collierclark said:


> good observation but I had not reached 2 gig when it started showing up. Good news though. I let my battery run all the way down and now the notification is gone. Not sure if this is what actually fixed it or not. Let us know if it works for you.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Can't see what running the battery down would have anything to do with this


----------



## oo3

trusouljar said:


> To long between builds back to stock for me.
> 
> Sent from DROIDX.


Good riddance. Come back when you stop becoming a douche and understand how hard it is to balance regular life and work with developing as a hobby.


----------



## gardobus

oo3 said:


> Good riddance. Come back when you stop becoming a douche and understand how hard it is to balance regular life and work with developing as a hobby.


He's back on stock now, where Moto pushes new builds every few days!


----------



## collierclark

bobcaruso said:


> Can't see what running the battery down would have anything to do with this


I don't either but before it died it was there after it died not there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wavedashdoc

collierclark said:


> good observation but I had not reached 2 gig when it started showing up. Good news though. I let my battery run all the way down and now the notification is gone. Not sure if this is what actually fixed it or not. Let us know if it works for you.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That may have something to do with it. Is there away to clear stats on data usage? If thats the case then anyone with unlimited data will see this error message. Like FE said the error is just a mismatch of code.


----------



## trusouljar

gardobus said:


> He's back on stock now, where Moto pushes new builds every few days!


Truth be told I don't who's worse. The carriers pushing updates or developers promising nightlies. Neither come through in the end.

Nothing personal towards FE cause I know he hasn't promised anything.

Sent from DROIDX.


----------



## Jays2Kings

trusouljar said:


> Truth be told I don't who's worse. The carriers pushing updates or developers promising nightlies. Neither come through in the end.
> 
> Nothing personal towards FE cause I know he hasn't promised anything.
> 
> Sent from DROIDX.


Probably the former, especially with Samsung, at least with devs, you get something sooner.

And to put this thread on topic, the battery readings are getting pretty bad, went from 90 to 50 at a 90degree angle, and it's not the first time, I'm not sure if I messed with something with (not usb debugging) but I'll try some more test. Also hot switching between wi-fi and 3g can cause a reboot and boot loops infinitely, causing me to pull the battery and turn on again to have boot fully back, again I'll perform me test, clear data, etc. later and see if that helps.


----------



## nanoe_one

any word on new update?


----------



## Zeklandia

NOTE TO n00bs:

Execute = Done, Finish
Reset = Choose, Files
Cat.jpg = Read the OP
Motorola = Boot-loader overprotective
firstEncounter = High King of the X'ers

firstEncounter, I need you to help me crack the bootloader, no joke.

https://plus.google.com/104564062469248724122/posts/SZyTRVHzw51

and

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1412091

WE WILL SUCCEED!!!!!


----------



## Scallywag1

nanoe_one said:


> any word on new update?


Ugh man....(Homer Simpson slap to head)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

Zeklandia said:


> NOTE TO n00bs:
> 
> Execute = Done, Finish
> Reset = Choose, Files
> Cat.jpg = Read the OP
> Motorola = Boot-loader overprotective
> firstEncounter = High King of the X'ers
> 
> firstEncounter, I need you to help me crack the bootloader, no joke.
> 
> https://plus.google....sts/SZyTRVHzw51
> 
> and
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1412091
> 
> WE WILL SUCCEED!!!!!


Please just stop. Sorry to come across a bit harsh, but you have no idea what you're doing. No one is attempting to unlock the Droid X bootloader at this point, and there's good reason why.

The Droid X bootloader is encrypted using a 2048-bit RSA private key. This key is not going to be stored in release files (in fact, it's not stored in anything) and is only used to *sign* the files that you see. You should look a bit into cryptography. Even with the key, there's _much _more to it to achieve unlock. From what I understand, it could even be impossible since it's hardware-based (although pure speculation, as I'm not smart enough to look into it).

Although decrypting/unlocking the bootloader would be awesome (and I'd be able to cook up some nice kernels), it's simply not feasible by any means. Attempts in the past have returned completely fruitless, all of those conducted by people _much _smarter than myself. The point is: the bootloader is not going to be unlocked.


----------



## Sandman007

gardobus said:


> He's back on stock now, where Moto pushes new builds every few days!


haha ok that's funny

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mingdizzle

IrishT said:


> I just had the 2g/3g notification pop up... not sure if anyone has looked at it but I am sure it has something to do with Verizon's 2 gig data cap on tiered plans. Even though I have unlimited data I believe this to be the culprit. As soon as the notification showed up I looked at the data usage and if I selected the whole thing ie- my total time on this from it was at 2.01gigs of mobile data used. Might also explain why it eventually disappears. Any thoughts? Am I blowing smoke or is this what is happening. I bet anyone getting this error has used more then 2gigs within a 30 day time frame.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Just wanted to chime in on this. I just got the 2g/3g notification and sure enough I had used exactly 2gb in a 30 day time frame. As alluded to in another post, I let my battery die down but the notification is still there. I imagine it'll go away once I am under 2gb of data usage within a 30 day time frame.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chayes627

I am over 2 gb also. will report back if when it resets (end of the month)it goes away


----------



## bitemeoftn

I am under 2 gigs (1.24 to be exact) and it's still there. I suppose it's not hurting anything though so I'm not too stressed about it.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Problem is, I think it is hurting something. Before I had the 2G-3G notification, I could wifi tether, after the notification showed up I can no longer tether. I've tried everything, all the setting options in WiFi Tether, tried barnacle, tried Open Garden, etc. It shows it's broadcasting, has the data up and down numbers showing, but no devices can see the SSID and when adding manually it's not there either, it is not broadcasting a wifi connection at all. Now this may be a coincidence/red herring, but I do think they are related until someone can tell me they can tether with the notification showing.


----------



## goldsmitht

was curious, since the camera is a "bug", if Camera Zoom FX from the market works?


----------



## cougar214

goldsmitht said:


> was curious, since the camera is a "bug", if Camera Zoom FX from the market works?


OMG! How many times has it been said the camera is NOT a bug? The camera driver is fubared and has to be rewriten for the X in order to get the camera working for ICS. Again, the non functioning camera in ICS is NOT a BUG! We need a whole new driver in order to get the camera working. NO, I repeat, NO camera apps will work!

firstEncounter, not that it will help, but you may want to put this explanation in your op in BIG RED LETTERS! and IF anyone bothers to read it this question and camera questions period will stop getting asked.


----------



## collierclark

Urufu_Shinjiro said:


> Problem is, I think it is hurting something. Before I had the 2G-3G notification, I could wifi tether, after the notification showed up I can no longer tether. I've tried everything, all the setting options in WiFi Tether, tried barnacle, tried Open Garden, etc. It shows it's broadcasting, has the data up and down numbers showing, but no devices can see the SSID and when adding manually it's not there either, it is not broadcasting a wifi connection at all. Now this may be a coincidence/red herring, but I do think they are related until someone can tell me they can tether with the notification showing.


I was unable to wifi tether as well but cwm tether works.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shftn2gear97

cougar214 said:


> OMG! How many times has it been said the camera is NOT a bug? The camera driver is fubared and has to be rewriten for the X in order to get the camera working for ICS. Again, the non functioning camera in ICS is NOT a BUG! We need a whole new driver in order to get the camera working. NO, I repeat, NO camera apps will work!
> 
> firstEncounter, not that it will help, but you may want to put this explanation in your op in BIG RED LETTERS! and IF anyone bothers to read it this question and camera questions period will stop getting asked.


Well on DL ICS was leaked for the razr http://www.droid-lif...ich/#more-59428

Maybe those drivers could be of some service to us!


----------



## wavedashdoc

collierclark said:


> I was unable to wifi tether as well but cwm tether works.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

I checked to see if my wifi tether still worked and alas it did not. I'm was on the beta 3 though. So I uninstall it and installed version 2 and wifi tether works again but still the notification error exists. Going to try reinstalling 3 again


----------



## wavedashdoc

Reinstalled beta 3 of wifi tether and its working again. Error is still there. But I do remember this error showing up right around testing tethering out...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cougar214

shftn2gear97 said:


> Well on DL ICS was leaked for the razr http://www.droid-lif...ich/#more-59428
> 
> Maybe those drivers could be of some service to us!


No it won't because ICS is designed to work with the latest hardware. The ICS camera driver is not native to the hardware on the DX. think of it as trying to power a 210 volt device with 110 volt socket. It's just not gonna work. A whole new driver has to be writen from the ground up. Our devs are working on it but please give them time. This is going to be almost as hard as decyphering the dead sea scrolls. And that's if it's going to be possible at all. progress is being made. slowly for sure but progress just the same.


----------



## openbox

Urufu_Shinjiro said:


> Problem is, I think it is hurting something. Before I had the 2G-3G notification, I could wifi tether, after the notification showed up I can no longer tether. I've tried everything, all the setting options in WiFi Tether, tried barnacle, tried Open Garden, etc. It shows it's broadcasting, has the data up and down numbers showing, but no devices can see the SSID and when adding manually it's not there either, it is not broadcasting a wifi connection at all. Now this may be a coincidence/red herring, but I do think they are related until someone can tell me they can tether with the notification showing.


Today I tried tethering for the first time on this ROM. It did not work. However, a short while after the failed tethering attempt my data connection dropped from 3G to 1X and now i have the 2G-3G data disabled error even though 3G is back. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but it might be another piece to this puzzle.


----------



## Goose306

First Encounter has been on the forums multiple times in the past few days alluding to build 4. Honestly, its fine if he takes longer, that means more is being fixed. Also, being 16, I'd assume he's back in school the last few weeks, so he has less time here and dev'ing.

Honestly, this talk, along with all the 'notification 2G/3G' talk, doesn't belong here. Its a bug thread only, and besides that less drama on the forums is better. Are you making the ICS builds? Until you make something better you have no right to complain about however long a dev does work FOR FREE.

There should be one report on it, then discussion about possible fixes should be in discussion. Not trying to be rude, just pointing that out.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## firstEncounter

Why all the arguing? I don't feel like I've been personally attacked by anything anyone's posted, so there's no reason to defend me.

Build 4 has no ETA. Sorry I've not given a progress update, but on top of trying to completely change the direction of the ROM (I said source-built would take a while to get working), I've been overloaded with school and college work and other paying projects, much like sageDieu said. I'm not abandoning the ROM.

If you're fed up with the bugs, go to another ROM. It doesn't offend me if you don't use my freely-released ROM built in my spare time. You don't have to announce it either or tell others to change ROMs, I'm sure they can figure it out themselves.

While I am a little fed up with the amount of questions that can be answered by using search, there's no reason to cause drama on a forum for people who want to modify their phones.

Now that I've addressed the majority of posts for the past several pages, let's return to our lives and let this thread continue being a bug report-only thread. (Which is debatably useless to me since build 4 is going to fix practically everything I can think of except camera, but that's beside the point.)


----------



## poontab

Thread cleaned up a little.

Guys RootzWiki is for instruction & community. This thread is about a ROM & if you can't discuss it without arguing you'll find that we won't permit you to participate in the discussion at all. 
Yes that is a warning.

If you think a post may need staff attention use the report button instead of replying.


----------



## techysandy

firstEncounter said:


> Why all the arguing? I don't feel like I've been personally attacked by anything anyone's posted, so there's no reason to defend me.
> 
> Build 4 has no ETA. Sorry I've not given a progress update, but on top of trying to completely change the direction of the ROM (I said source-built would take a while to get working), I've been overloaded with school and college work and other paying projects, much like sageDieu said. I'm not abandoning the ROM.
> 
> If you're fed up with the bugs, go to another ROM. It doesn't offend me if you don't use my freely-released ROM built in my spare time. You don't have to announce it either or tell others to change ROMs, I'm sure they can figure it out themselves.
> 
> While I am a little fed up with the amount of questions that can be answered by using search, there's no reason to cause drama on a forum for people who want to modify their phones.
> 
> Now that I've addressed the majority of posts for the past several pages, let's return to our lives and let this thread continue being a bug report-only thread. (Which is debatably useless to me since build 4 is going to fix practically everything I can think of except camera, but that's beside the point.)


I will continue to use this rom period!!! I will patiently wait for build 4. Please stay encouraged FE this is a great rom and I'm certain that many more people feel the same way, thank you for all of your hard work. Let's get back to bug fixes so that Rom 4 will be even greater!!!!


----------



## BMc08GT

poontab said:


> Thread cleaned up a little.
> 
> Guys RootzWiki is for instruction & community. This thread is about a ROM & if you can't discuss it without arguing you'll find that we won't permit you to participate in the discussion at all.
> Yes that is a warning.
> 
> If you think a post may need staff attention use the report button instead of replying.


+1 to poon. Beat me to the cleanup. Also as the OP says this is for bug reports ONLY.FE has opened a discussion forum for a reason. Please use it accordingly.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

firstEncounter said:


> Why all the arguing? I don't feel like I've been personally attacked by anything anyone's posted, so there's no reason to defend me.
> 
> Build 4 has no ETA. Sorry I've not given a progress update, but on top of trying to completely change the direction of the ROM (I said source-built would take a while to get working), I've been overloaded with school and college work and other paying projects, much like sageDieu said. I'm not abandoning the ROM.
> 
> If you're fed up with the bugs, go to another ROM. It doesn't offend me if you don't use my freely-released ROM built in my spare time. You don't have to announce it either or tell others to change ROMs, I'm sure they can figure it out themselves.
> 
> While I am a little fed up with the amount of questions that can be answered by using search, there's no reason to cause drama on a forum for people who want to modify their phones.
> 
> Now that I've addressed the majority of posts for the past several pages, let's return to our lives and let this thread continue being a bug report-only thread. (Which is debatably useless to me since build 4 is going to fix practically everything I can think of except camera, but that's beside the point.)


Well said. Keep it up FE.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FullmetalJerk

I'm hyped for the next release, but waiting patiently. Are any other devs contributing?

Sent from my liberated DROIDX using Alchemy.


----------



## Drocka

Good to see things are cleaned up









So is this thread going to close? Hopefully yes


----------



## HalosGhost

On topic: Build 4 should include CMParts!!! I cannot describe how excited I am. It may or may not also include minor updates to Trebuchet settings which will futher customization. CM9 is getting much much closer to being complete, and I am really excited to see a (perhaps nearly) functioning ROM for it on at least one of my fleet of devices. Keep up the rockin' work Encounter!

All the best,

-HG


----------



## poontab

Thread cleaned.

If you want to discuss how to unlock a bootloader that can not be unlocked do so in another thread.


----------



## Zeklandia

I keep getting 'Unfortunately, Clock has stopped' even while using Clock. When this pops up in the app and I hit OK, the app doesn't close and continues working just fine. Also, my Calendar app says No Calendars when I hit my account.


----------



## firstEncounter

Zeklandia said:


> Calendar sync is a known issue on the Defy base. Reflashing gapps seems to fix it for most.


----------



## Zeklandia

It's not sync that doesn't work, and some people submitted it to Android as a bug on their Galaxy Nexus's. The exchange sync works fine though, I had move the calendar and provider apks to my sd, the installed them and moved them back to get this far. I think that it is an Android 4.0.1 bug.


----------



## ram130

Zeklandia said:


> It's not sync that doesn't work, and some people submitted it to Android as a bug on their Galaxy Nexus's. The exchange sync works fine though, I had move the calendar and provider apks to my sd, the installed them and moved them back to get this far. I think that it is an Android 4.0.1 bug.


Bug? I have no issues with Google Calendar sync. Try reflashing gapps again. Add your account then toggle calendar sync on and off and reboot.


----------



## Zeklandia

ram130 said:


> Bug? I have no issues with Google Calendar sync. Try reflashing gapps again. Add your account then toggle calendar sync on and off and reboot.


No matter how many times I flash GApps, it never works.

EDIT: Pulled the CalendarProvider apk and installed it to /data/app with RZ Recovery and in sync settings, it showed as Calendar instead of the not working com.android.calendar.


----------



## ganggreen777

I read on encounter twitter page that camera WONT be worked on!

thanks for all the hard work...but if no camera what is the use on having this ROM??? Seriously, its all about the camera these days with mass-media hoopla that we are living in. Probably just stay with miui....sorry to say, unless beta 4 has all that fixed......we all have reasons for camera's. I have 4yo and a 7month old definetely need camera.


----------



## ram130

Zeklandia said:


> No matter how many times I flash GApps, it never works.
> 
> EDIT: Pulled the CalendarProvider apk and installed it to /data/app with RZ Recovery and in sync settings, it showed as Calendar instead of the not working com.android.calendar.


Well try toggling it. No sure why you have the issue and majority of us dont.


----------



## dtroup64

ganggreen777 said:


> I read on encounter twitter page that camera WONT be worked on!
> 
> thanks for all the hard work...but if no camera what is the use on having this ROM??? Seriously, its all about the camera these days with mass-media hoopla that we are living in. Probably just stay with miui....sorry to say, unless beta 4 has all that fixed......we all have reasons for camera's. I have 4yo and a 7month old definetely need camera.


I agree with the need for a camera these days. I handle the marketing for a major art museum.
That's why I have an actual camera. I take beautiful pictures and upload them to the web in a matter of seconds.


----------



## cougar214

This is a great Rom. There's no doubting that. BUT, not having and possibly not getting a working camera is a deal breaker for me. So with that being said I am jumping ship and getting a Galaxy S2. It's unlocked and getting official ICS. I will still be keeping track of the work on these ICS Roms for the X though cause that phone will be going to the wife. Good luck to you FE and I hope you get this Rom 100% working in the near future.


----------



## TwinShadow

ganggreen777 said:


> I read on encounter twitter page that camera WONT be worked on!
> 
> thanks for all the hard work...but if no camera what is the use on having this ROM??? Seriously, its all about the camera these days with mass-media hoopla that we are living in. Probably just stay with miui....sorry to say, unless beta 4 has all that fixed......we all have reasons for camera's. I have 4yo and a 7month old definetely need camera.


Fine by just about everyone here. If you do a search, camera will never work in ICS for the Droid X unless some developer codes the necessary drivers. Before you ask, no, they can't simply take one from another ROM. It doesn't work like that. If you want a camera, use a GingerBread ROM instead or go get a dedicated camera. Those typically take better pictures than a phone will anyway.


----------



## SaurusX

ganggreen777 said:


> I read on encounter twitter page that camera WONT be worked on! thanks for all the hard work...but if no camera what is the use on having this ROM???


Calm it down. I'm sure what fE means is that the work required to get a camera module going at this time for the DX is above his skill set. Luckily, there has been progress on the Defy's ICS camera, which should provide an excellent base for the DroidX given that they're from the same manufacturer. However, even the Defy team has stalled out at the moment and they seem to have some big brains over there. They're waiting to seem some example code from Motorola to get the ball rolling again and at which point I'm confident a working camera module will be forthcoming. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## kappy332

So I'm pretty sure I've found a new bug, I ran a search for mac and didn't see anything on the discussion thread. My wifi requires me to register a mac address for every device and I've been living w/o my phones wifi ever since I got this rom, but this morning i just realized that everytime wifi is toggled on or off via the wifi toggle, or airplane mode, the mac address changes. Any idea what the deal is?


----------



## SaurusX

kappy332 said:


> i just realized that everytime wifi is toggled on or off via the wifi toggle, or airplane mode, the mac address changes.


Have you looked at this thread?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/


----------



## sageDieu

SaurusX said:


> Calm it down. I'm sure what fE means is that the work required to get a camera module going at this time for the DX is above his skill set. Luckily, there has been progress on the Defy's ICS camera, which should provide an excellent base for the DroidX given that they're from the same manufacturer. However, even the Defy team has stalled out at the moment and they seem to have some big brains over there. They're waiting to seem some example code from Motorola to get the ball rolling again and at which point I'm confident a working camera module will be forthcoming. Patience, grasshopper.


edit: fE said something different now

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## SaurusX

sageDieu said:


> sorry but no. first encounter has been pretty clear, I dunno what you guys don't get about it. there's not gonna be a camera any time soon and by soon I mean ever, just get over it. unless some impossible miracle happens (which is like a 1% chance) on the defy team, then no. Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Really? You think if Team Defy fixes their camera and the module is adaptable that fE will just refuse to incoporate it? Don't be dense. This is a technical challenge and not one needing an "impossible miracle". Quarx has been pretty clear about the progress being made on the Defy and it continues to be made.


----------



## Scallywag1

sageDieu said:


> sorry but no. first encounter has been pretty clear, I dunno what you guys don't get about it. there's not gonna be a camera any time soon and by soon I mean ever, just get over it. unless some impossible miracle happens (which is like a 1% chance) on the defy team, then no.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


FE has stated numerous times....he's not working on camera. Other devs are working on it. He said that it has to be completely rewritten and to not expect it anytime soon.
I am in the small minority here. I am still on miui bc of the camera. I like to read this and be up to date and am holding out hope that a camera happens eventually. If not, oh well. The DX was never supposed to get this far. Its a GIANT feat that it did. Out of FE's control.
Great work FE, quality updates, and patience as well

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

sageDieu said:


> sorry but no. first encounter has been pretty clear, I dunno what you guys don't get about it. there's not gonna be a camera any time soon and by soon I mean ever, just get over it. unless some impossible miracle happens (which is like a 1% chance) on the defy team, then no.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


No. I've stated I'm not working on camera UNTIL I get something to work from. (Which is either Defy or D3 at this point) Stop spreading FUD.


----------



## jdhas

firstEncounter said:


> No. I've stated I'm not working on camera UNTIL I get something to work from. (Which is either Defy or D3 at this point) Stop spreading FUD.


Thanks for the clarification, fE!


----------



## kappy332

SaurusX said:


> Have you looked at this thread?
> http://rootzwiki.com...wifimac-issues/


Thanks, it worked after a lot of messing around...


----------



## steveo676

Has anyone notice that the charge notification is stuck after a full charge? When I go check the Battery stats it says its still connected to the AC adapter when it isn't.


----------



## Dshoe

steveo676 said:


> Has anyone notice that the charge notification is stuck after a full charge? When I go check the Battery stats it says its still connected to the AC adapter when it isn't.


This is a known issue, sometimes it fixes itself and sometimes you need to reboot to make it stop "charging".


----------



## blinky

If this forum is for bugs, where can I find the forum for where I can actually download the ROM. Thx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick39

blinky said:


> If this forum is for bugs, where can I find the forum for where I can actually download the ROM. Thx
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The first page. ;-)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

kappy332 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I've found a new bug, I ran a search for mac and didn't see anything on the discussion thread. My wifi requires me to register a mac address for every device and I've been living w/o my phones wifi ever since I got this rom, but this morning i just realized that everytime wifi is toggled on or off via the wifi toggle, or airplane mode, the mac address changes. Any idea what the deal is?


Next time, just run this in the terminal:

wlan_cu -itiwlan0 -b

Then:

/ t b t 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Don't forget the space before the slash.

The use Root Explorer to COPY nvs_map.bin from /data/misc/wifi to /pds/wifi and CUT/MOVE it to /system/etc/wifi


----------



## blinky

Maverick39 said:


> The first page. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thx. I got confused with another thread. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick39

blinky said:


> Thx. I got confused with another thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


any time, glad I could help.


----------



## Zeklandia

Today, the multitouch fix wasn't working. It seems my insmod isn't having any effect.


----------



## dorianteal

I am unable to tether with barnacle, i get a tiwlan error? Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Drocka

Zeklandia said:


> Today, the multitouch fix wasn't working. It seems my insmod isn't having any effect.


Do you mean its stopped unexpectedly?


----------



## Zeklandia

Drocka said:


> Do you mean its stopped unexpectedly?


I made a short script in ROM Toolbox and set it to run at boot, and that works for now, but the normal way had no effect after a reboot. Insmod wasn't working.


----------



## techrazor

steveo676 said:


> Has anyone notice that the charge notification is stuck after a full charge? When I go check the Battery stats it says its still connected to the AC adapter when it isn't.


I found that you don't actually have to reboot it, just unplug it and give it a couple minutes, then make sure you unlock it and have it on your home screen and plug it back in, wait a couple seconds then unplug it. That makes it stop "charging" for me. I didn't like having to reboot daily so it was awesome this trick worked.


----------



## Dshoe

techrazor said:


> I found that you don't actually have to reboot it, just unplug it and give it a couple minutes, then make sure you unlock it and have it on your home screen and plug it back in, wait a couple seconds then unplug it. That makes it stop "charging" for me. I didn't like having to reboot daily so it was awesome this trick worked.


I find it annoying to have to reboot too so I'll try this.

EDIT
Just charged my phone to 100, unplugged, let sit for about 4 min, plugged in for about 5 seconds, unplug, still charging. Sometimes the charging icon goes away after a few but as of right now I'm not getting the luck you are. =

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you. If this has been posted before I am sorry. From what people were saying it seemed like a problem with the data limit. I figured out how to change that and make that notification be gone. You will need root explorer or any app that lets you modify system files.

Step 1: Launch root explorer
Step 2: Navigate to the following file: data>system>netpolicy.xml
Step 3: Long press and choose open in text editor. 
Step 4: You will see some code, and next to warning bytes you see a number. This number is the preset data restriction in bytes. You need to increase the first number to reflect how much data you want to be limited to. There are 2 of these, so make sure you change both.
Step 5: Delete the backup
Step 6: Reboot Phone

If you don't delete the backup it seems to just restore the original upon reboot. Not sure why, but deleting the backup fixes that issue.

If this doesn't work pm me and I will help you do it. I know not a lot of people suffer from this, but for those that do, it is really annoying. Good luck


----------



## chayes627

I can confirm this works. Just added a 0 to the number there

Sent from my ICS Droid 2


----------



## techrazor

Dshoe said:


> I find it annoying to have to reboot too so I'll try this.
> 
> EDIT
> Just charged my phone to 100, unplugged, let sit for about 4 min, plugged in for about 5 seconds, unplug, still charging. Sometimes the charging icon goes away after a few but as of right now I'm not getting the luck you are. =
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Hmmm, I didn't think it matters but when I plug it back in its always to my computer and not the wall charger. Give that a shot and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## openbox

Imacellist said:


> For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you.


It doesn't work for me







My error message kicked in after a failed tethering attempt. I haven't gone over 2 GB.


----------



## wavedashdoc

Imacellist said:


> For those suffering from the 2g-3g data disabled notification, I have found a fix for you. If this has been posted before I am sorry. From what people were saying it seemed like a problem with the data limit. I figured out how to change that and make that notification be gone. You will need root explorer or any app that lets you modify system files.
> 
> Step 1: Launch root explorer
> Step 2: Navigate to the following file: data>system>netpolicy.xml
> Step 3: Long press and choose open in text editor.
> Step 4: You will see some code, and next to warning bytes you see a number. This number is the preset data restriction in bytes. You need to increase the first number to reflect how much data you want to be limited to. I changed mine to 3, so I can see if this is truly the problem. If this doesn't work do it again. First time when I rebooted the limit was reset.
> Step 5: Delete the backup
> 
> If this doesn't work pm me and I will help you do it. I know not a lot of people suffer from this, but for those that do, it is really annoying. Good luck


Worked for me after trying three times. Had to delete the backup file before it went away. Nice find and fix!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

openbox said:


> It doesn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My error message kicked in after a failed tethering attempt. I haven't gone over 2 GB.


Make sure that you delete the backup before you reboot.


----------



## openbox

Imacellist said:


> Make sure that you delete the backup before you reboot.


 I did. I just realized that there are two "warningBytes". I changed the other one and now all is good. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## seanuml2004

Someone please help me! I followed the video exactly, wiped data/factory setting, cleared cache and dalvic cache. Installed the ICS zip and GAPPS zip, and when I rebooted my motorola symbol is white, not red like in the video. My phone is stuck on this,and the led flashes blue then green. When the blue led flashes I am able to press the volume down button and enter the android boot menu. I have no idea how to fix this. Please help !


----------



## shvr

seanuml2004 said:


> Someone please help me! I followed the video exactly, wiped data/factory setting, cleared cache and dalvic cache. Installed the ICS zip and GAPPS zip, and when I rebooted my motorola symbol is white, not red like in the video. My phone is stuck on this,and the led flashes blue then green. When the blue led flashes I am able to press the volume down button and enter the android boot menu. I have no idea how to fix this. Please help !


You need to SBF back to stock. And make sure you update to Gingerbread before flashing this if you SBF to Froyo. See some of the stickied threads, this isn't the place for an SBF walkthrough. (Btw, so you know, white "M" logo at bootup = Froyo, Red "M" at bootup = Gingerbread.)


----------



## istealhome

seanuml2004 said:


> Someone please help me! I followed the video exactly, wiped data/factory setting, cleared cache and dalvic cache. Installed the ICS zip and GAPPS zip, and when I rebooted my motorola symbol is white, not red like in the video. My phone is stuck on this,and the led flashes blue then green. When the blue led flashes I am able to press the volume down button and enter the android boot menu. I have no idea how to fix this. Please help !


 You most likely flashed from a froyo build. You need to upgrade to the OTA gb build and then flash this rom. This is because this rom and many others are based off of the gingerbread kernel that you can only get from upgrading to the gingerbread build.


----------



## Imacellist

seanuml2004 said:


> You most likely flashed from a froyo build. You need to upgrade to the OTA gb build and then flash this rom. This is because this rom and many others are based off of the gingerbread kernel that you can only get from upgrading to the gingerbread build.


You don't have to OTA update, just SBF to gingerbread. If you don't know how to do this click the link in my signature and read how. As shvr said, you can't flash this over the froyo kernel. If you don't know what that means, just know you have to be on gingerbread first, before you come to ICS. That's as easy as it can be said. PM me for help if you need it

Also this is not a bug, therefore please post anything like this on the discussion thread for this ROM which can be found here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread/


----------



## heretic166

I flashed the rom over and over. doing everything what said to do .

After the phone starts up, it will run great for about 5 minutes then the lags, unusable and battery gets hot. The battery life drops instantly. Im assuming the cpu is at 100%.

Any ideas what to do?

I Sbf'd, came from cm7, MIUI ICS. All does the same thing.


----------



## dsr13

heretic166 said:


> I flashed the rom over and over. doing everything what said to do . After the phone starts up, it will run great for about 5 minutes then the lags, unusable and battery gets hot. The battery life drops instantly. Im assuming the cpu is at 100%. Any ideas what to do? I Sbf'd, came from cm7, MIUI ICS. All does the same thing.


 This is also for the discussion thread, but I would re-download both the ROM and GAPPS, check md5s and try again...

edit: also try formatting system in addition to your wipes.


----------



## Jaws

Is the link down? Download failed


----------



## Goose306

heretic166 said:


> I flashed the rom over and over. doing everything what said to do .
> 
> After the phone starts up, it will run great for about 5 minutes then the lags, unusable and battery gets hot. The battery life drops instantly. Im assuming the cpu is at 100%.
> 
> Any ideas what to do?
> 
> I Sbf'd, came from cm7, MIUI ICS. All does the same thing.


Yeah I'd post this in discussion - but it sounds like your USB debugging is probably off which could be the cause of this as well. Having it toggled off will trigger the race condition. Prior to flashing the ROM, turn it on, and DO NOT TOUCH IT.


----------



## Drocka

*Cricket Sounds*


----------



## 45190

Goose306 said:


> Yeah I'd post this in discussion - but it sounds like your USB debugging is probably off which could be the cause of this as well. Having it toggled off will trigger the race condition. Prior to flashing the ROM, turn it on, and DO NOT TOUCH IT.


I'm sure you know what you're talking about but I thought USB debugging was supposed to be off


----------



## albinoman109

Dedugging needs to be on!


----------



## Dshoe

meijin3 said:


> I'm sure you know what you're talking about but I thought USB debugging was supposed to be off


debugging is on by default. If you turn it off, regardless if you turn it back on, you will have to wipe data.

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## Gitfid

When I go to preferences the dock and icons buttons don't do anything, is this being implemented in the future or a bug?

Also, at first the phone seemed to run well, but after using it for a few days it kept crashing and ran poorly. I factory reset/cleared user data and now it is working beautifully. When I looked at battery usage before the reset it showed the android os as using 58-70% typically. I'm guessing that was from accidentally turning on USB debugging?

The CyanogenMod website says one of the features is theme support. Is this feature in CM9 yet or only CM7?


----------



## clouse2013

Gitfid said:


> When I go to preferences the dock and icons buttons don't do anything, is this being implemented in the future or a bug?
> 
> Also, at first the phone seemed to run well, but after using it for a few days it kept crashing and ran poorly. I factory reset/cleared user data and now it is working beautifully. When I looked at battery usage before the reset it showed the android os as using 58-70% typically. I'm guessing that was from accidentally turning on USB debugging?
> 
> The CyanogenMod website says one of the features is theme support. Is this feature in CM9 yet or only CM7?


I would assume that the battery usage you were seeing was from the USB debugging. I ran this for a while and had no problems with battery or the phone slowing down. 
As for the theme question, i have no idea if it is being built in. I know there is a red and green ICS theme in the Droid X Themer section of this forum.


----------



## Imacellist

Gitfid said:


> When I go to preferences the dock and icons buttons don't do anything, is this being implemented in the future or a bug?
> 
> Also, at first the phone seemed to run well, but after using it for a few days it kept crashing and ran poorly. I factory reset/cleared user data and now it is working beautifully. When I looked at battery usage before the reset it showed the android os as using 58-70% typically. I'm guessing that was from accidentally turning on USB debugging?
> 
> The CyanogenMod website says one of the features is theme support. Is this feature in CM9 yet or only CM7?


USB debugging is on by default and needs to be on. If you toggled it off, even if back on again, you will HAVE to reflash everything. It is in the OP.


----------



## Gitfid

Reflashed and didnt touch debugging and its working way more smooth than the first flash. It isnt sucking my battery life anymore either. Thanks.
Any word on the icons and dock features?


----------



## Imacellist

Gitfid said:


> Reflashed and didnt touch debugging and its working way more smooth than the first flash. It isnt sucking my battery life anymore either. Thanks.
> Any word on the icons and dock features?


Are you talking about the preferences under trebuchet launcher? That is still being updated. We are using CM's first build of their custom launcher by default. You may want to give nova launcher a try, it is fantastic. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071

*If I helped hit the thanks button*


----------



## johnomaz

Been using Beta 3 since it was released and only recently have I had issues (last two weeks or so). Wifi is suddenly killing my phone like crazy. I mean just after a few hours of wifi being turned on. My phone can be sleeping and its killing my battery. I use 3G only now and the battery is back to easily 24 hours.

Also, when I get a phone call, sometimes the screen won't react to my touch, but it still works. Like if I touch where a button should be, it will work, but the screen isn't showing the buttons. Also, I get when I go to answer my phone it may be showing the screen of the last person who called and not who is actually calling now. I can still swipe to answer it even though I don't see the swipe button. Functionality is still there, but the screen isn't working right maybe 15% of the time.

Both of these issues are new to me.


----------



## Sandman007

^^^Take to Discussion Thread^^^

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia

This pisses me off. Hotspot or tethering active is really just Find On Page. And just look at that graph. How does the battery go down while charging? I haven't toggled USB Debugging and this has only happened once.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jays2Kings

Zeklandia said:


> This pisses me off. Hotspot or tethering active is really just Find On Page. And just look at that graph. How does the battery go down while charging? I haven't toggled USB Debugging and this has only happened once.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's wierd, also mine says "Umounting SD Card.." instead of "Hotspot or tethering active" it's still for Find on Page.


----------



## 45190

Imacellist said:


> Are you talking about the preferences under trebuchet launcher? That is still being updated. We are using CM's first build of their custom launcher by default. You may want to give nova launcher a try, it is fantastic. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071
> 
> *If I helped hit the thanks button*


I've never actually been able to get this to work with EncounterICS


----------



## Drocka

meijin3 said:


> I've never actually been able to get this to work with EncounterICS


It works but it can be a bit buggy and also it can drain the battery, it depends how use setup the settings. For me i had all these effects on plus with an ICS theme, so everything was pretty much draining my batt. So i recommend just using a CM9 ICS launcher with a theme, if you want to conserve battery. I heard there is another launcher called the Apex Launcher http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1452663. You can check that one out to see which is better. Compared to Nova


----------



## zerospeed8

As promised http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17545-mod-feics-miui-custom-battery-bar/


----------



## Imacellist

meijin3 said:


> I've never actually been able to get this to work with EncounterICS


What didn't work exactly? It won't flash, but you can install the apk as a system app.


----------



## Ikioi

I don't know if this bug has been noted yet but. The headphone jack doesn't work while in a call. I used to plug in and talk with the other end of the conversation coming though my stereo speakers. I've yet to get this to work.

By the way: Chrome for Android beta is out today: http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/02/introducing-chrome-for-android.html It only works in ICS, but it does not work in EncounterICS. Not sure if it's possibly a Flash problem since we can't yet run flash, but I can't even see the Google Homepage.


----------



## Imacellist

Ikioi said:


> I don't know if this bug has been noted yet but. The headphone jack doesn't work while in a call. I used to plug in and talk with the other end of the conversation coming though my stereo speakers. I've yet to get this to work.
> 
> By the way: Chrome for Android beta is out today: http://googleblog.bl...or-android.html It only works in ICS, but it does not work in EncounterICS. Not sure if it's possibly a Flash problem since we can't yet run flash, but I can't even see the Google Homepage.


Not a bug, must only be on your end. Works fine here, hence why it hasn't been reported.


----------



## aarkayx

Has the development stopped on EncounterICS? Anybody knows anything about it?


----------



## bobcaruso

Yes, it's been for a a while now, FE stated he's way too busy at this time, plus CM9 development is coming slow


----------



## Drocka

bobcaruso said:


> Yes, it's been for a a while now, FE stated he's way too busy at this time, plus CM9 development is coming slow


Plus hes 16 XD lol

So i think he has school if im not mistaken


----------



## wizard0f0s

FE is still working on Beta4, but unlike the previous releases he is trying to get it all built from source (not including proprietary files, etc). That by itself is a ton of work.

The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


----------



## Dshoe

Drocka said:


> Plus hes 16 XD lol
> 
> So i think he has school if im not mistaken


This all really should be said in the discussion.

sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## Drocka

Dshoe said:


> FE is still working on Beta4, but unlike the previous releases he is trying to get it all built from source (not including proprietary files, etc). That by itself is a ton of work.
> 
> The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


Thats good to know, I can tell its alot of work working off the source. Plus, CM9 is discontinuing certain devices, which im not sure if that changes anything. As far as the camera, Defy was able to get it to work but its mostly barebones right know









Good to see progress though!
[/size]


----------



## Zeklandia

Google Chrome Beta for ICS does not properly display web pages because it is in BETA. It is not a flash issue.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Fox_Dye

Actually the new chrome beta doesn't even support flash

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## Drocka

Zeklandia said:


> Google Chrome Beta for ICS does not properly display web pages because it is in BETA. It is not a flash issue.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


Yeah im getting the same results, waiting for google to update the app

Edit: Apparently friends at Droidlife arnet having trouble with Google Chrome Beta 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/07/first-impressions-chrome-beta-for-android/


----------



## firstEncounter

I said in the discussion thread that Chrome's issue rendering web pages is for the same reason Flash doesn't work; I never said it had anything to do with Flash.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> I said in the discussion thread that Chrome's issue rendering web pages is for the same reason Flash doesn't work; I never said it had anything to do with Flash.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Edit: Similar issue but different functions?


----------



## bobcaruso

wizard0f0s said:


> FE is still working on Beta4, but unlike the previous releases he is trying to get it all built from source (not including proprietary files, etc). That by itself is a ton of work.
> 
> The fastest way to learn is to break something. The learning comes with fixing it again.


Wiz, I thought he said he's not working on beta 4 at this time, and he asked if anyone else was going to pick this up.

Here's his post in the discussion thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11854-discussion-encounterics-x-discussion-thread/page__view__findpost__p__448042


----------



## firstEncounter

Drocka said:


> Wiz, I thought he said he's not working on beta 4 at this time, and he asked if anyone else was going to pick this up.
> 
> Here's his post in the discussion thread: http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__448042


I'm not currently getting anywhere with it, but I've not given up on it. Like Wiz said, getting it working from source has been a pain. I can build it, but can't even get it to boot to the bootmenu.


----------



## zerospeed8

I've gotten to and past boot menu it works flawlessly. Then it boot loops


----------



## Zeklandia

(Please Remove)


----------



## Zeklandia

firstEncounter said:


> Yeah im getting the same results, waiting for google to update the app
> 
> Edit: Apparently friends at Droidlife arnet having trouble with Google Chrome Beta
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/07/first-impressions-chrome-beta-for-android/


They used a Galaxy Nexus, duh!

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Zeklandia

zerospeed8 said:


> I've gotten to and past boot menu it works flawlessly. Then it boot loops


Where did you get it in the first place?








Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## zerospeed8

Zeklandia said:


> Where did you get it in the first place?
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


 kanged aokp swapped libs,bins,and scripts out.


----------



## Drocka

firstEncounter said:


> They used a Galaxy Nexus, duh!
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


Realized that afterwards already, I read the whole article btw, but its good to know Defy has a fix for that issue[/size]


----------



## Drocka

DP


----------



## Zeklandia

zerospeed8 said:


> kanged aokp swapped libs,bins,and scripts out.


Where did you get those?

(What I asked before.)

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## zerospeed8

I'm not a dev
It ended up being defy base.
Everything we need to boot is on your phone. It just needs to be formatted and called properly
Right?


----------



## Zeklandia

zerospeed8 said:


> I'm not a dev
> It ended up being defy base.
> Everything we need to boot is on your phone. It just needs to be formatted and called properly
> Right?


One more time: Where did you get Beta 4?

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## zerospeed8

Its my own beta 4. Can't do anything with it. Cwm won't create a backup,need to sbf


----------



## Goose306

Zeklandia said:


> One more time: Where did you get Beta 4?
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


I believe Zero was responding to FE who said he was trying to build ICS from source for the X and he can't get it to the bootmenu. Zero said he could get it to the bootmenu but not past that. As far as where he got it, he probably built it himself. FE's github is linked around here somewhere, and its not hard to snag the CM9 source and the X's libs/etc. There are many databases around the net for that sort of information.

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## zerospeed8

Gotta sbf and try again tonite from source. Started dnlding this mornings


----------



## 45190

Imacellist said:


> What didn't work exactly? It won't flash, but you can install the apk as a system app.


I'll try that, thanks


----------



## astroD

i have a bug my phone its stuck in bootloop and i already was using it running encounter and now i cant get out of bootloop or into recovery


----------



## Zeklandia

astroD said:


> i have a bug my phone its stuck in bootloop and i already was using it running encounter and now i cant get out of bootloop or into recovery


Well that sucks. Pull your battery, press both volume keys and hold them as you power on the device. The screen should flash. Let go of the power key and you should see
Bootloader 30.04 
blah blah blah 
Battery okay
Connect USB to program

Then plug your phone into your computer, download the 4.5.602 SBF, RSD Lite 4.6+, and the latest drivers from Motorola.

Fixed.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## bobcaruso

Zeklandia said:


> Well that sucks. Pull your battery, press both volume keys and hold them as you power on the device. The screen should flash. Let go of the power key and you should see
> Bootloader 30.04
> blah blah blah
> Battery okay
> Connect USB to program
> 
> Then plug your phone into your computer, download the 4.5.602 SBF, RSD Lite 4.6+, and the latest drivers from Motorola.
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


*Smartass*


----------



## Zeklandia

bobcaruso said:


> *Smartass*


Just happens to be my governor. Smirk.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Alemonator

Zeklandia said:


> Just happens to be my governor. Smirk.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/096/044/trollface.jpg?1296494117


----------



## Zeklandia

With 2init on the Droid X2, do you think you could make us a ROM?

PS: Verizon is now shipping free X2's to those of us who bought extended warranties.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X2 powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## zsld0423

Came back to this rom, so happy that I did lol. recently got myself a Galaxy Player, so i'm not worried about not having a working camera/camcorder right now  So far it's been working great, getting through the entire day with phone calls/texting/light web browsing and still being over 50% after 12+ hours. Only thing I've noticed so far bug-wise, is that when I turn my 3G off in the data settings, it will randomly turn itself back on. Anyone else had this issue? Never happened to me on Beta 2, and I left this rom for a while because beta 3 gave me lots of problems at first.


----------



## Dshoe

zsld0423 said:


> Came back to this rom, so happy that I did lol. recently got myself a Galaxy Player, so i'm not worried about not having a working camera/camcorder right now  So far it's been working great, getting through the entire day with phone calls/texting/light web browsing and still being over 50% after 12+ hours. Only thing I've noticed so far bug-wise, is that when I turn my 3G off in the data settings, it will randomly turn itself back on. Anyone else had this issue? Never happened to me on Beta 2, and I left this rom for a while because beta 3 gave me lots of problems at first.


I never had this issue, and I kept data off at all times unless I needed it.


----------



## masterchung7

zsld0423 said:


> Came back to this rom, so happy that I did lol. recently got myself a Galaxy Player, so i'm not worried about not having a working camera/camcorder right now  So far it's been working great, getting through the entire day with phone calls/texting/light web browsing and still being over 50% after 12+ hours. Only thing I've noticed so far bug-wise, is that when I turn my 3G off in the data settings, it will randomly turn itself back on. Anyone else had this issue? Never happened to me on Beta 2, and I left this rom for a while because beta 3 gave me lots of problems at first.


I've only had that issue after a reboot after flashing something or editing build.Prop and rebooting.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## lsn

I've been running your ROM for about a day and a half now...

Using Titanium Backup...
Attempted to restore dialer/sms/mms storage from GB which caused a boot loop.
Attempted to restore Swype which I believe caused high Android OS activity, drained the battery over a few hours... took up about 60% of the battery usage and still caused problems after force stopping and disabling Swype. So I'm not entirely sure if that was the problem to begin with.

I did notice later that USB debugging was still on...

I'm guessing both of those items are probably not things that should be working, but I thought I'd mention them anyway.

However, my background doesn't scroll with page changes. Even when I set the image, the image appears as if I am viewing the far left page.

I apologize if my terminology is off.


----------



## Zeklandia

lsn said:


> I've been running your ROM for about a day and a half now...
> 
> Using Titanium Backup...
> Attempted to restore dialer/sms/mms storage from GB which caused a boot loop.
> Attempted to restore Swype which I believe caused high Android OS activity, drained the battery over a few hours... took up about 60% of the battery usage and still caused problems after force stopping and disabling Swype. So I'm not entirely sure if that was the problem to begin with.
> 
> I did notice later that USB debugging was still on...
> 
> I'm guessing both of those items are probably not things that should be working, but I thought I'd mention them anyway.
> 
> However, my background doesn't scroll with page changes. Even when I set the image, the image appears as if I am viewing the far left page.
> 
> I apologize if my terminology is off.


SBF then reinstall. Download ROM Toolbox by Jrummy16 and go to Scripter. Make a new script and title it 'Blah'. In the script only enter 'killall5' and save it. In Scripter, tap on 'Blah' and hit the refresh icon that says run at boot. Fixed.

Smirk.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X² powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich (That's really a gingerbread cookie)


----------



## cid khaos

I don't know if it just me but it seems that every time i use the market the wi-fi stops connecting.


----------



## jun991013

android 4.0.3?


----------



## zsld0423

jun991013 said:


> android 4.0.3?


two weeks


----------



## Zeklandia

4.0.4 is already out, but we probably won't see ot for a long time.

Take to Discussion Thread!


----------



## bobcaruso

zsld0423 said:


> two weeks


Not sure what you're saying here, exactly what will happen in two weeks?


----------



## shftn2gear97

bobcaruso said:


> Not sure what you're saying here, exactly what will happen in two weeks?


The ring... you got two weeks lol


----------



## gardobus

Honestly thought I was in the discussion thread or I wouldn't have played along, plz disregard.


----------



## Zeklandia

gardobus said:


> Since reading that post, I've had the urge to reply to random people with various amounts of weeks, regardless of their questions.
> 
> "Hey guys, what are gapps?"
> - five weeks
> 
> "Is the bootloader unlocked?"
> - seventeen weeks
> 
> "Why?"
> - twenty seven weeks


Really? 
«¡TAKE TO DISCUSSION THREAD!»

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X² powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich (That's really a gingerbread cookie)


----------



## 440hi04

Not sure if this was already answered somewhere else but Is it possible to use a different camera app such as Vignette with this ROM? I need to use some sort of Camera. If not does anybody know a good ICS ROM that could use the camera and WIFI? Thank you for your help!


----------



## trusouljar

Go punch your self in the face! Did you even ready the OP. Camera does not work. Therefore no camera app will work. The are no drivers for dx camera built for ics.

Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


----------



## bmt11

440hi04 said:


> Not sure if this was already answered somewhere else but Is it possible to use a different camera app such as Vignette with this ROM? I need to use some sort of Camera. If not does anybody know a good ICS ROM that could use the camera and WIFI? Thank you for your help!


The camera drivers are missing it won't matter which app you use.


----------



## 440hi04

trusouljar said:


> Go punch your self in the face! Did you even ready the OP. Camera does not work. Therefore no camera app will work. The are no drivers for dx camera built for ics.
> 
> Sent from DROIDX CM9ICS.


Lame ass. Just asked a question. Wasn't sure if it meant that no camera app would work...


----------



## 440hi04

bmt11 said:


> The camera drivers are missing it won't matter which app you use.


Thank you


----------



## SlothlyDX

440hi04 said:


> Not sure if this was already answered somewhere else but Is it possible to use a different camera app such as Vignette with this ROM? I need to use some sort of Camera. If not does anybody know a good ICS ROM that could use the camera and WIFI? Thank you for your help!


Ya sorry but as for now their is no framework for a camera in any ICS Rom for the droid X! I have heard word they are working on it but unfortunately the DX is a little outdated! I think they are on the verge of a break through but still make take some time.


----------



## ThatOneGuy2

I wish the framework could be worked out for the camera. For my job, my X is my nikon. So I can only use this maybe once a week and I love it. ICS is amazing, but not enough so to get rid of my X. One bug i usually have when i can use it is mainly just the battery will stay in charging status (LED stays on, charge symbol) but eh. Just saying.


----------



## Zeklandia

(Remove Post)


----------



## gautamrao

I am having a major problem with WiFi. It connects to any network for a couple of seconds (the WiFi signal symbol in the status bar turns blue), but then drops (the symbol turns grey). If the advanced wifi setting "Avoid poor connections" is checked, it then additionally gives me a notification "XYZ has a poor internet connection", where XYZ is the SSID.

Things I have tried that haven't helped:

1. I learned about the problem about the WiFi MAC address changing repeatedly, and I fixed it following the instructions linked to earlier in this thread. This seemed to fix the problem for a few days. However, the problem recurred after a few days, even though the MAC address is now fixed. Note that this is not a local problem -- I can't connect to any WiFi network.

2. I have wiped cache and reinstalled the ROM (without wiping data), and that didn't help.

I really like this rom -- my hardware menu key has stopped working, so I need the software buttons that ICS brings us. And the ROM works great for everything else except camera, so I'd love to be able to solve this problem. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## milski65

gautamrao said:


> I am having a major problem with WiFi. It connects to any network for a couple of seconds (the WiFi signal symbol in the status bar turns blue), but then drops (the symbol turns grey). If the advanced wifi setting "Avoid poor connections" is checked, it then additionally gives me a notification "XYZ has a poor internet connection", where XYZ is the SSID.
> 
> Things I have tried that haven't helped:
> 
> 1. I learned about the problem about the WiFi MAC address changing repeatedly, and I fixed it following the instructions linked to earlier in this thread. This seemed to fix the problem for a few days. However, the problem recurred after a few days, even though the MAC address is now fixed. Note that this is not a local problem -- I can't connect to any WiFi network.
> 
> 2. I have wiped cache and reinstalled the ROM (without wiping data), and that didn't help.
> 
> I really like this rom -- my hardware menu key has stopped working, so I need the software buttons that ICS brings us. And the ROM works great for everything else except camera, so I'd love to be able to solve this problem. Any advice? Thanks!


Shot in the dark, but try fxr wifi fixer in market (may not be exact name).


----------



## albinoman109

gautamrao said:


> I am having a major problem with WiFi. It connects to any network for a couple of seconds (the WiFi signal symbol in the status bar turns blue), but then drops (the symbol turns grey). If the advanced wifi setting "Avoid poor connections" is checked, it then additionally gives me a notification "XYZ has a poor internet connection", where XYZ is the SSID.
> 
> Things I have tried that haven't helped:
> 
> 1. I learned about the problem about the WiFi MAC address changing repeatedly, and I fixed it following the instructions linked to earlier in this thread. This seemed to fix the problem for a few days. However, the problem recurred after a few days, even though the MAC address is now fixed. Note that this is not a local problem -- I can't connect to any WiFi network.
> 
> 2. I have wiped cache and reinstalled the ROM (without wiping data), and that didn't help.
> 
> I really like this rom -- my hardware menu key has stopped working, so I need the software buttons that ICS brings us. And the ROM works great for everything else except camera, so I'd love to be able to solve this problem. Any advice? Thanks!


Have you tried unchecking the avoid poor connections option?
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## gautamrao

milski65 said:


> Have you tried unchecking the avoid poor connections option?


Yes, and it makes no difference. With the box unchecked, no data comes through and the WiFi icon goes grey. With the box checked, it gives me the message that the connection is poor and doesn't connect at all.

Thanks for you thoughts. Any other advice?


----------



## masterchung7

Is a bad install possible?


----------



## darkstar73

Did you powercycle your modem & router?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gautamrao

milski65 said:


> Did you powercycle your modem & router?


Yup, didn't help. Also doesn't work on other WiFi networks in other locations.


----------



## milski65

gautamrao said:


> This actually helped a little bit! WiFi Fixer from the Android Market kept me connected for almost 5 mins, but then no go. As far as I can tell, all it does is disconnect+reconnect and toggle WiFi when a connection is bad, although maybe it does more than documented. Still, it didn't help for long. Is this a clue as to what is wrong?
> 
> I don't *think* so -- I reinstalled using the same zip and it didn't help. But note I didn't wipe data, only cache on the reinstall. The orginal install had everything wiped. Any tips on how I could check if I had a bad install?
> 
> Yup, didn't help. Also doesn't work on other WiFi networks in other locations.


I saw it fix wifi issue for someone on cm7, as well as mulitple people on cm7/9 for HP Touchpad. I have no idea what it does, as I've never had to use it.


----------



## tman67234

I'm not having any problems with my WIFI. The only issues I have right now is picture mail. I can recieve them just fine, but when I go to send a picture the message never sends. It sits in the "sending" stage, where is has the sending arrow next to the message. It will just sit there, never fails or quits trying to send.


----------



## wdcspurs

Has anyone experienced going from good battery life with moderate use, about 12 hours, to poor battery life, about 7-8 hours?


----------



## Dshoe

wdcspurs said:


> Has anyone experienced going from good battery life with moderate use, about 12 hours, to poor battery life, about 7-8 hours?


battery life is completely dependant on how you use the phone. I could get up to 24 hours. 
sent from a Cyan DROIDX. 1/28 with JBM.


----------



## masterchung7

gautamrao said:


> This actually helped a little bit! WiFi Fixer from the Android Market kept me connected for almost 5 mins, but then no go. As far as I can tell, all it does is disconnect+reconnect and toggle WiFi when a connection is bad, although maybe it does more than documented. Still, it didn't help for long. Is this a clue as to what is wrong?
> 
> I don't *think* so -- I reinstalled using the same zip and it didn't help. But note I didn't wipe data, only cache on the reinstall. The orginal install had everything wiped. Any tips on how I could check if I had a bad install?
> 
> Yup, didn't help. Also doesn't work on other WiFi networks in other locations.


Is the checksum the same correct?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist

wdcspurs said:


> Has anyone experienced going from good battery life with moderate use, about 12 hours, to poor battery life, about 7-8 hours?


I have actually experienced fluctuating battery, even though my use is pretty much the same from day to day. Usually I can get up to 24 hours on a charge (extended battery) but some days I get half that. You can at least feel good that you are not alone, even though those days of crappy battery really do suck.


----------



## gautamrao

masterchung7 said:


> Is the checksum the same correct?


Unfortunately, yes. :-(
Any other suggestions? Do I just have to give up on this ROM?


----------



## Mike415

wdcspurs said:


> Has anyone experienced going from good battery life with moderate use, about 12 hours, to poor battery life, about 7-8 hours?


After I toggled debugging, yeah. Had to reflash


----------



## milski65

gautamrao said:


> Unfortunately, yes. :-(
> Any other suggestions? Do I just have to give up on this ROM?


I wouldn't think so. I'd check a nandroid of something else to see if it's rom related or something else, try a clean install, or sbf and start from scratch..


----------



## mondos

I get serious keyboard lag with the swiftkey x keyboard. With the stock one it is better, but there is still the occasional hiccup or two. Anyone else?


----------



## serx7

I've had lag probs w/ SwiftKey X on other ROMs too. Empirically it seems to happen most when restoring a nandroid, but my DX hiccups here and there in general (infrequently, but still annoying). 
Clearing app data for SwiftKey seems to help, enough that it offsets the 'cost' of having to set up the kybd from scratch all over again.


----------



## bobcaruso

Luckily, there's a new ICS build in town, based on ICS 4.0.3 , with a bit more working then this rom, and it looks like there will be considerably more time spent on it. Still no camera though.

http://rootzwiki.com...ogenmod-9-beta/


----------



## GBpfan95

wow. Just got a solid 24 hours on battery!


----------



## greekchampion04

just wanted to say THANK YOU to First Encounter for this awesome ROM. I had to get rid of my DX, but I ran this ROM as long as the old phone would let me and loved every minute of it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## wavedashdoc

So Encounter. Any chance us still using your ics rom can see an update similar to the other cm9 beta? Seeing as yours is more stable but lacking HDMI and voice input. That would be awesome 8)

Sent from my CM9 DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe

wavedashdoc said:


> So Encounter. Any chance us still using your ics rom can see an update similar to the other cm9 beta? Seeing as yours is more stable but lacking HDMI and voice input. That would be awesome 8)
> 
> Sent from my CM9 DROIDX using Tapatalk


How is eICS more stable?


----------



## Imacellist

gautamrao said:


> Unfortunately, yes. :-(
> Any other suggestions? Do I just have to give up on this ROM?


You can always move to cm9.


----------



## wavedashdoc

Dshoe said:


> How is eICS more stable?


Both battery counter and app storage and data display usage correctly in this rom. Also ive seen users getting random reboots.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Imacellist

wavedashdoc said:


> Both battery counter and app storage and data display usage correctly in this rom. Also ive seen users getting random reboots.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Currently cm9 is has some of the bugs of beta 2 for encounter. Those are quickly going away however. Some random reboots, but pretty good so far. If you can't handle reboots, then stay on this rom.


----------



## Dshoe

Imacellist said:


> Currently cm9 is has some of the bugs of beta 2 for encounter. Those are quickly going away however. Some random reboots, but pretty good so far. If you can't handle reboots, then stay on this rom.


Ahh gotcha. I'm pretty satisfied with CM7 right now so I think I'll just wait a while.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

An update for this will be coming eventually, using both D2G and Defy sources. And my own modifications like bootmenu, overclocking, cpu governors, lockscreen tweaks, new recovery, HDMI, etc. Defy is admittedly a lot more stable than D2G (in my experiences), which is why some people (myself included) have experienced more stability on EncounterICS than the D2G port.


----------



## Dshoe

firstEncounter said:


> An update for this will be coming eventually, using both D2G and Defy sources. And my own modifications like bootmenu, overclocking, cpu governors, lockscreen tweaks, new recovery, HDMI, etc. Defy is admittedly a lot more stable than D2G (in my experiences), which is why some people (myself included) have experienced more stability on EncounterICS than the D2G port.


Sounds good man!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## techysandy

firstEncounter said:


> An update for this will be coming eventually, using both D2G and Defy sources. And my own modifications like bootmenu, overclocking, cpu governors, lockscreen tweaks, new recovery, HDMI, etc. Defy is admittedly a lot more stable than D2G (in my experiences), which is why some people (myself included) have experienced more stability on EncounterICS than the D2G port.


I agree with Dshoe definitely sounds good!!! Thanks FE!!!


----------



## wavedashdoc

firstEncounter said:


> An update for this will be coming eventually, using both D2G and Defy sources. And my own modifications like bootmenu, overclocking, cpu governors, lockscreen tweaks, new recovery, HDMI, etc. Defy is admittedly a lot more stable than D2G (in my experiences), which is why some people (myself included) have experienced more stability on EncounterICS than the D2G port.


Awesome! Glad you haven't given up on your rom. I saw your comments on the cm9 beta post and it seemed like you wanted to abandon it and merge. Wise choice, as in having 2 cm9 roms, they are essentially competing against each other. Making you and the other developer push each other to make the best, most full functional rom 8) now only time will tell who gets there first.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## firstEncounter

wavedashdoc said:


> Awesome! Glad you haven't given up on your rom. I saw your comments on the cm9 beta post and it seemed like you wanted to abandon it and merge. Wise choice, as in having 2 cm9 roms, they are essentially competing against each other. Making you and the other developer push each other to make the best, most full functional rom 8) now only time will tell who gets there first.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I was considering a merge, but I decided I was going a different direction with this ROM. Bootmenu, Defy sources, camera, custom features, etc. It's just easier to maintain my own. And I'm not going to do nightly builds due to the problems that come along with them. Every build will be fully tested before releasing.


----------



## Dshoe

firstEncounter said:


> I was considering a merge, but I decided I was going a different direction with this ROM. Bootmenu, Defy sources, camera, custom features, etc. It's just easier to maintain my own. And I'm not going to do nightly builds due to the problems that come along with them. Every build will be fully tested before releasing.


Yea now that I think about it there are quite a few differences between your guys' builds. Don't overwhelm yourself too much though!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wavedashdoc

firstEncounter said:


> I was considering a merge, but I decided I was going a different direction with this ROM. Bootmenu, Defy sources, camera, custom features, etc. It's just easier to maintain my own. And I'm not going to do nightly builds due to the problems that come along with them. Every build will be fully tested before releasing.


Good on you. I will be donating to this rom shortly. Any possible date for your update? I know its been said not to ask but frequent developer responsiveness is a good thing 8)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## techysandy

firstEncounter said:


> I was considering a merge, but I decided I was going a different direction with this ROM. Bootmenu, Defy sources, camera, custom features, etc. It's just easier to maintain my own. And I'm not going to do nightly builds due to the problems that come along with them. Every build will be fully tested before releasing.


Continue the great work FE!!! Thank you


----------



## GBpfan95

I am currently using the CM9 D2G port (B/c of HDMI and Voice Commands). I still think that EncounterICS is more stable, and the battery is better on Encounter. I will continue to monitor each, and will basically stick with the one that has camera working first.

Good luck Encounter, and we all greatly appreciate your work.


----------



## mds96

Can't wait for you to update FE!! I agree with everyone here, and I'll be donating!! Glad to hear you're staying in the game and on your own! Keep up the great work!


----------



## mondos

Agreed, switching to first ROM to get camera. Also to get flash player working!


----------



## bobcaruso

firstEncounter said:


> I was considering a merge, but I decided I was going a different direction with this ROM. Bootmenu, Defy sources, camera, custom features, etc. It's just easier to maintain my own. And I'm not going to do nightly builds due to the problems that come along with them. Every build will be fully tested before releasing.


That's a great idea FE, th bootmenu and its configuration differences make a lot of sense to me, and th rc files are easier to maintain.


----------



## mds96

Haven't noticed many new posts from FE on the discussion thread so I'm posting this here. Over on the CM9 thread a post that was quoted from bikedude said they have many parts of the camera working, except picture taking. Sounds like we are getting very close all!!


----------



## SlothlyDX

Actually the camera is now good to go and will be in any future ICS updates for the Droid X.

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## martian-dx7

SlothlyDX said:


> Actually the camera is now good to go and will be in any future ICS updates for the Droid X.


Awesome...been waiting for this!!!!


----------



## Filthee

SlothlyDX said:


> Actually the camera is now good to go and will be in any future ICS updates for the Droid X.
> 
> You can't learn if you don't fail!


Not quite working.. something about initializing the hardware but not entirely functioning. So no taking/saving pictures, yet. But alas there is hope! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SlothlyDX

Filthee said:


> Not quite working.. something about initializing the hardware but not entirely functioning. So no taking/saving pictures, yet. But alas there is hope!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Well I can't be too sure but the dev of the ICS camera for the DX said that any future ROMS with ICS would have the camera so maybe all the devs are waiting? He said it wasn't complete just yet but was definitely up and running and should be able to be in ROMS very soon!


----------



## TallyHo

SlothlyDX said:


> Well I can't be too sure but the dev of the ICS camera for the DX said that any future ROMS with ICS would have the camera so maybe all the devs are waiting? He said it wasn't complete just yet but was definitely up and running and should be able to be in ROMS very soon!


I think you mean the D3 and hashcode0f posted that on twitter about an hour ago. Can't wait.....

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

TallyHo said:


> I think you mean the D3 and hashcode0f posted that on twitter about an hour ago. Can't wait.....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


NO, bikedude


----------



## Spen

Starting when I woke up this morning every time I open an application that uses the keyboard I get an error message saying "Unfortunately, Exchange Services has stopped." and it closes the keyboard so I can't type. Oddly it just straight up exists me out of Messaging, People, and the Dialer. I did a wipe data/factory reset along with wipe dalvik cache. That didn't fix it. Any ideas?


----------



## Dshoe

Spen said:


> Starting when I woke up this morning every time I open an application that uses the keyboard I get an error message saying "Unfortunately, Exchange Services has stopped." and it closes the keyboard so I can't type. Oddly it just straight up exists me out of Messaging, People, and the Dialer. I did a wipe data/factory reset along with wipe dalvik cache. That didn't fix it. Any ideas?


Wipe and reflash, if you can't get it working I advise flashing the other version of CM9 out.


----------



## TallyHo

bobcaruso said:


> NO, bikedude


 actually I said what I meant. I think bikedude was the one that got it to work, but hashcode posted it on twitter that he had it working for the D3

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

TallyHo said:


> actually I said what I meant. I think bikedude was the one that got it to work, but hashcode posted it on twitter that he had it working for the D3
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


Hashcode and Bikedude are doing separate work afaik.


----------



## TallyHo

firstEncounter said:


> Hashcode and Bikedude are doing separate work afaik.


 hmmm....not how I read into it, but you know more than me. I probably mixed up a couple threads. It is nice to see it working on moto phones though.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX

Yea I have seen bikedude working on the DX/D2 but Hashcode has been working on the D3 and whatever else. It is probably a different problem for every phone so we can't expect one fix from one dev but you never know! Lets just say rumors are a good thing to avoid.


----------



## shgilly

Got ICS Beta 3 for the DroidX - Wiped and Flasehed Fine - Very Fast - Email Widget after setting up email accounts other than GMail. It appears that these are not working at the widget level. Seems to just fail. When lumping multiple accounts together in a widget and moving the widget to one of the screen when selecting that widget you will get an error indicating "Unfortunately, Email has stopper".

Great work on the ROM
SG


----------



## mchenry_kramer

Dshoe said:


> Wipe and reflash, if you can't get it working I advise flashing the other version of CM9 out.


Which other version of CM9?


----------



## dtroup64

mchenry_kramer said:


> Which other version of CM9?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18589-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-beta/


----------



## Candypaintdrippin

i've lashed this rom and it flashed fine...but I keep getting messages like "Trebucket is not responding" and its asking me if I would like to close it and it just keeps happening with whatever I do or app I have open...what should I do?? and its slow and choppy


----------



## bmt11

Candypaintdrippin said:


> i've lashed this rom and it flashed fine...but I keep getting messages like "Trebucket is not responding" and its asking me if I would like to close it and it just keeps happening with whatever I do or app I have open...what should I do?? and its slow and choppy


Clear it's data or better yet use a different ICS launcher like Nova.


----------



## SlothlyDX

Candypaintdrippin said:


> i've lashed this rom and it flashed fine...but I keep getting messages like "Trebucket is not responding" and its asking me if I would like to close it and it just keeps happening with whatever I do or app I have open...what should I do?? and its slow and choppy


Download nova launcher from the market. That should fix your problem. Trebuchet is the launcher it uses and is very buggy

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

So FE any updates?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Candypaintdrippin

so did this rom get abandoned?? or is there a update coming out soon?


----------



## Dshoe

Candypaintdrippin said:


> so did this rom get abandoned?? or is there a update coming out soon?


If you read through the pages it says he is NOT abandoning it, he is a busy 16 year old, he will get to the ROM when he can, and update will come out when it does, and if you aren't happy with it you should probably go to CM9.

By the way, not intending to be rude, just straight forward.


----------



## cheat2win

Yeah I'm pretty sure this rom is dead.


----------



## Dshoe

cheat2win said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure this rom is dead.


a dead ROM would be one that is officially abandoned by the dev, which this one is not. Whether he actually comes out with a new update, I don't know, but he is planning on it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cheat2win

Dshoe said:


> a dead ROM would be one that is officially abandoned by the dev, which this one is not. Whether he actually comes out with a new update, I don't know, but he is planning on it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


My point exactly. A dev should be more in touch with end users than this. Even with a busy schedule, it doesn't take 30 sec to log on and say something every now and then thats halfway related to progress/problems that hes having. Instead of hey yeah Im gonna do this one day......someday.......prolly never.....


----------



## firstEncounter

cheat2win said:


> My point exactly. A dev should be more in touch with end users than this. Even with a busy schedule, it doesn't take 30 sec to log on and say something every now and then thats halfway related to progress/problems that hes having. Instead of hey yeah Im gonna do this one day......someday.......prolly never.....


Implying I owe you anything.

I've said before, progress is halted until I get some free time to dedicate to Android development. Simple as that.


----------



## TallyHo

firstEncounter said:


> Implying I owe you anything.


This!!!

Go install another rom if you have issues with the dev.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## aarnold0805

Actually, when a person donates a decent amount of money they do feel like something is owed. Just saying.


----------



## cheat2win

aarnold0805 said:


> Actually, when a person donates a decent amount of money they do feel like something is owed. Just saying.


This is true. Its funny how people wanna be called a dev and don't seem to wanna act like one.


----------



## masterchung7

Guys, first has put a lot of hard work into this ROM and since he is 16, there are other things he could be doing like sports or studying for ap mocks which for me are due in a week.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

aarnold0805 said:


> This is true. Its funny how people wanna be called a dev and don't seem to wanna act like one.


----------



## cheat2win

lol you have time to make pictures, but not to develop. OK. I applaud you sir.


----------



## sageDieu

cheat2win said:


> lol you have time to make pictures, but not to develop. OK. I applaud you sir.


Because 15 seconds on quickmeme.com is the same as days of coding, flashing, SBFing, coding, flashing, SBFing, coding, flashing, testing, hosting, and uploading.

People who act like you are part of the reason he doesn't want to spend that time.


----------



## wavedashdoc

Woah guys. You don't need to be rude. Everyone has lives here. Maybe not you who'm are complaining, but this and ALL community based android development is just for fun. No one owes you anything. Lets remember that.

I would just like to say, Encounter, that I hope to see this rom flurish more. It IS the most stable rom I've used on my X (and I've tried a lot)

Keep up the good work man.


----------



## dark juggalo

cheat2win said:


> I would just like to say, Encounter, that I hope to see this rom flurish more. It IS the most stable rom I've used on my X (and I've tried a lot)


agreed..its alot more stable than the cm9,and I dont have to sbf everytime I breathe wrong on it.


----------



## cheat2win

dark juggalo said:


> agreed..its alot more stable than the cm9,and I dont have to sbf everytime I breathe wrong on it.


This is a MUCH better/stable rom. That's why I cant believe it seems like this rom has been dropped. Id love to see it push forward.


----------



## wavedashdoc

dark juggalo said:


> if you can do better..get after it,otherwise STFU and wait with the rest of us..it will come
> 
> agreed..its alot more stable than the cm9,and I dont have to sbf everytime I breathe wrong on it.


Yeah CM9 Beta with the none Defy Source seems very unstable. I was tempted to flash but there really is no reason to flash besides maybe a potentially working camera. Seems like users are having random reboots, bad battery life and unstableness. Much better with a more well thought out release like this rom has been bringing us.

Encounter, have you made movements in your next release. like fixes to the debug issue or voice? Don't want to nag but thought starting some disccussion might bring some momement to this thread.


----------



## Dshoe

cheat2win said:


> This is a MUCH better/stable rom. That's why I cant believe it seems like this rom has been dropped. Id love to see it push forward.


Then don't be hostile about it, he isn't going to magically get more time on his hands because you complained.


----------



## dtroup64

Why does everything have to be "This is better than that"?

If you like the rom, use it and thank the Dev. If you don't, don't use it, and use something else.

If you feel like complaining, read the threads on those that mistakenly took the update to .621, pause, and be grateful.


----------



## Dshoe

wavedashdoc said:


> Yeah CM9 Beta with the none Defy Source seems very unstable. I was tempted to flash but there really is no reason to flash besides maybe a potentially working camera. Seems like users are having random reboots, bad battery life and unstableness. Much better with a more well thought out release like this rom has been bringing us.
> 
> Encounter, have you made movements in your next release. like fixes to the debug issue or voice? Don't want to nag but thought starting some disccussion might bring some momement to this thread.


By the way, if you haven't tried CM9 you should, I haven't gotten any reboots lately (though it's notorious for happening) but it has a lot more features akin to CM7 like the notification toggles and a few other things.


----------



## TwinShadow

I swear people have lost their patience in this day and age. They want crap right now and can't learn to just be patient. What has this world come to...

On a more serious note, I would donate, but considering the fact I'm jobless, living with my grandmother, and the fact our financial situation might as well sink us into poverty at this rate, I'm just grateful any work is done in the Android world. This ROM is good, and I'm just waiting for the microphone bug to be fixed for the next release and I'll give this ROM a go again. CM9 is also good, minus the fact of a few random restarts that have been happening.

So, here's what I think on the donation situation. Let's say that you donate money for disaster relief or something, are you entitled to get something out of yourself? No. You're helping families whose lives were destroyed due to storms or whatever. If you donate to a ROM developer, you're not entitled to more features or early access to anything. That is the choice of the dev him/herself, but it is your choice to donate or not. If you feel you need to get something out of it, I suggest looking elsewhere, as you're not going to get it here.


----------



## loki993

Dshoe said:


> By the way, if you haven't tried CM9 you should, I haven't gotten any reboots lately (though it's notorious for happening) but it has a lot more features akin to CM7 like the notification toggles and a few other things.


Dont know about the X version, but the D2 version yeah is stable but has astonishingly bad battery life. Im thinking about re-flashing FEs just because even with the things that don't work at least I could go a day with my phone and not have to worry about being more then 3 feet from a charger. Then things that work on CM9 are nice, but I don't know if they're worth the significant sacrifice in battery life you take.


----------



## Dshoe

loki993 said:


> Dont know about the X version, but the D2 version yeah is stable but has astonishingly bad battery life. Im thinking about re-flashing FEs just because even with the things that don't work at least I could go a day with my phone and not have to worry about being more then 3 feet from a charger. Then things that work on CM9 are nice, but I don't know if they're worth the significant sacrifice in battery life you take.


I seem to be having a decent amount of battery life loss on CM9, but not terrible (when I think terrible I think like 4-8 hours for my use). I am still probably breaking in the cache, so I'm going to run this for a few days if I can. CM7 is still my daily driver.


----------



## loki993

Dshoe said:


> I seem to be having a decent amount of battery life loss on CM9, but not terrible (when I think terrible I think like 4-8 hours for my use). I am still probably breaking in the cache, so I'm going to run this for a few days if I can. CM7 is still my daily driver.


Yeah well terrible for me was charging 2 to 3 times a day. Before I flashed to MIUI I jet it go just to see. by the end of work, about 9 hours, I was down to 35 percent, that's with light use, just a little texting.


----------



## wavedashdoc

With removing certain apps (Facebook) And using autorun manager and ad free I can get about a days use (18 -20 hours) on this rom. Basically flat lines when idling.

Yesterday I got the best battery life ever. 1 day, 8 hours and 45 mins with 2 hours of screen on time 8)


----------



## bobcaruso

wavedashdoc said:


> Woah guys. You don't need to be rude. Everyone has lives here. Maybe not you who'm are complaining, but this and ALL community based android development is just for fun. No one owes you anything. Lets remember that.
> 
> I would just like to say, Encounter, that I hope to see this rom flurish more. It IS the most stable rom I've used on my X (and I've tried a lot)
> 
> Keep up the good work man.


Come on folks, this is a sixteen year old teenager, and we all know, teenagers have the attention span of a Gnat, so leave him alone, he owes nothing to anybody


----------



## SlothlyDX

I am just glad he took the time to give us something. The X could have been abandoned a long time ago. I am currently trying to learn about all this ROM development and probably down the road.......way down the road =P I want to develop one myself but these kind of people on these threads freak me out. I want to put out a ROM so people can enjoy it not demand my every waking moment. Once a ROM is out, it is like the dev just got married to the android community. No personal space. Plus demanding from a sixteen year old????? That is child abuse lol. The kid is way freaking smarter than me and I am impressed he got us this far. If he takes it up a notch down the road I will again be even more impressed. At sixteen, technology was the last thing on my mind. Thanks for all your hard work firstencounter (dev) You did some amazing things and I look forward to when you have time. I can't imagine what you are capable of if you created this with little time on your hands.


----------



## wavedashdoc

So no discussion or anything with this rom as of late. With a partial working camera on CM9 (unofficial) Any chance you could implement those fixes in this rom?

Also I'll just leave this here










and screen on time 8)










Thanks for all your hard work again. Just donated. Hope to see more 8)


----------



## kieso

Just wanted to say great job on the rom. Im not in anyway putting the developer down just asking a couple questions. Get elixir 2 off of the market (if you already haven't) so you can keep an eye on what the cpu, memory, etc is doing. I did notice the cpu is running 80% and up a good bit. If the dev is interested in any tips message me and maybe I could put you in touch with the dev who built ics from source on my gtablet.


----------



## bobcaruso

The dev isn't interested, he's long since abandoned this rom, though he said he will pick it up when he feels like it, remember, the dev is just a teenager (16)


----------



## tbout

Hmmm, wonder if I could flash this, is this a private beta or something?

http://goo-inside.me/devs/firstEncounter


----------



## Dshoe

tbout said:


> Hmmm, wonder if I could flash this, is this a private beta or something?
> 
> http://goo-inside.me.../firstEncounter


Worth a shot.







You can always SBF.


----------



## firstEncounter

tbout said:


> Hmmm, wonder if I could flash this, is this a private beta or something?
> 
> http://goo-inside.me.../firstEncounter


It's just beta 3 with the ADB race condition fixed and I think a few other really minor fixes. I was just testing my goo-inside.me hosting


----------



## dtroup64

Good to hear from you FE. Hope all is going well with you! Still very much appreciate you having gotten the whole ICS ball rolling!


----------



## wavedashdoc

I'm going to flash this update. Much appreciated. Already had someone plug in my phone to his laptop and turn off USB debugging. SBF -__-

Btw since I donated is there any special link for dl?

Update: flashed over beta 3 and couldn't get into the android market. Contacts numbers were not syncing with names. Also 3g icon never turned blue but still connected. Restored previous build.


----------



## voodoo808

Very Nice work FE! Bravo! But I do have a question to anyone willing to answer it... Is anyone else having some lag when opening/closing the app drawer? I see a lot of people saying it's extremely smooth and lag free, which it is, except for the app drawer problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## firstEncounter

This is a few months old. Try the new CM9 port by x13thangelx. He does nightly builds.

Right now I'm working on getting access to a buildbot. Then I can hopefully start pumping out some Defy CM9 and AOKP builds for the DX.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

firstEncounter said:


> This is a few months old. Try the new CM9 port by x13thangelx. He does nightly builds.
> 
> Right now I'm working on getting access to a buildbot. Then I can hopefully start pumping out some Defy CM9 and AOKP builds for the DX.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


Good to hear man. I switched over to x13thangelx and its pretty decent. Other than a few things not working its come along way. Still, can't touch your roms battery life it seems. Though I've only been on it a day and a half. Can't wait to see you implement the camera and hdmi!


----------



## LIdroidX

firstEncounter said:


> Good to hear man. I switched over to x13thangelx and its pretty decent. Other than a few things not working its come along way. Still, can't touch your roms battery life it seems. Though I've only been on it a day and a half. Can't wait to see you implement the camera and hdmi!


I also eagerly await for this to come to fruition. I tried x13thangelx's CM9 port, but in a state with hands free laws, bluetooth=necessity.


----------



## SaurusX

firstEncounter said:


> This is a few months old. Try the new CM9 port by x13thangelx. He does nightly builds. Right now I'm working on getting access to a buildbot. Then I can hopefully start pumping out some Defy CM9 and AOKP builds for the DX.


Team Defy always has their s*** together. Their "experimental" build of CM9 is practically flawless. It's better than an official release from Moto would ever be. It would also be cool to check out AOKP as the previous attempts at builds for the DX didn't quite work out.


----------



## firstEncounter

SaurusX said:


> Team Defy always has their s*** together. Their "experimental" build of CM9 is practically flawless. It's better than an official release from Moto would ever be. It would also be cool to check out AOKP as the previous attempts at builds for the DX didn't quite work out.


I'm running AOKP on my Nexus. It's much more mature than CM9 at this point and I'd love to see a fully functioning DX port.


----------



## brillntred06

SaurusX said:


> This is a few months old. Try the new CM9 port by x13thangelx. He does nightly builds.
> 
> Right now I'm working on getting access to a buildbot. Then I can hopefully start pumping out some Defy CM9 and AOKP builds for the DX.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki


It would be great to check out AOKP on the DX if you could get it to work. I have it on my xoom and my wife ran it for a while on her fascinate....good luck and looking forward to new ROMs.


----------



## wavedashdoc

I know this Thread is basically dead but I'm still holding out for your defy based CM9 next build. Till then, any chance you could upload the fixes for the camera? I'm running Gummy 9.5 and was on the Unofficial CM9 nightlies yet none can get to where your builds battery life was.


----------



## masterchung7

wavedashdoc said:


> I know this Thread is basically dead but I'm still holding out for your defy based CM9 next build. Till then, any chance you could upload the fixes for the camera? I'm running Gummy 9.5 and was on the Unofficial CM9 nightlies yet none can get to where your builds battery life was.


 Camera fixed cab be easily implemented by dropping the camera libs into the rom. Its pretty obvious which libs they are.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

masterchung7 said:


> Camera fixed cab be easily implemented by dropping the camera libs into the rom. Its pretty obvious which libs they are.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Any chance you could make a build based off the beta 3 with the camera fixes? Or a flashable zip? It's not obvious for me XD


----------



## albinoman109

wavedashdoc said:


> Any chance you could make a build based off the beta 3 with the camera fixes? Or a flashable zip? It's not obvious for me XD


I could try. But only if i had FE's approval.


----------



## masterchung7

Forgot that encounterics doesn't work in bootmanager. I'll try flashing tomorrow sometime.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

masterchung7 said:


> Forgot that encounterics doesn't work in bootmanager. I'll try flashing tomorrow sometime.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yeah because of the Defy source and some changes to how it boots. Awesome. Would love to see this rom rekindled. I'm sure First Encounter would want this. But good on Albinoman to ask first.


----------



## masterchung7

I haven't personally tested this but here is a link to the camera fix build.Edit: link pulled since it doesn't work (sorry everyone)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kappy332

masterchung7 said:


> I haven't personally tested this but here is a link to the camera fix build.
> http://db.tt/FEOrZmfU
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Does this build only have the camera fix? how about voice search?


----------



## masterchung7

kappy332 said:


> Does this build only have the camera fix? how about voice search?


I haven't tested it yet since I'm not near a computer to sbf. And only camera libs were changed.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

Since I didn't ask probably not. Any chance we can get another with the voice search fixes too? edit: also HDMI out too and the USB debugging race condition fix. Then this rom would be perfect.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## albinoman109

wavedashdoc said:


> Since I didn't ask probably not. Any chance we can get another with the voice search fixes too? edit: also HDMI out too and the USB debugging race condition fix. Then this rom would be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Wow that's a lot of stuff. 
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

masterchung7 said:


> I haven't tested it yet since I'm not near a computer to sbf. And only camera libs were changed.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You'll most likely have to replace the Camera APK too, and since you're probably pulling from current CM9 (which is 4.0.3), it won't work since beta 3 is 4.0.1 or whatever.

I spent such a long time trying to get it booting with 4.0.3 Defy framework, I just could never get it working and gave up. But now with CM9, I assume someone could just kang the libs from CM9, the framework (and libwebcore and a few others) from Defy, and do a few init fixes for ADB race and 1% increments, and you'd have what beta 4 was supposed to be.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

firstEncounter said:


> You'll most likely have to replace the Camera APK too, and since you're probably pulling from current CM9 (which is 4.0.3), it won't work since beta 3 is 4.0.1 or whatever.
> 
> I spent such a long time trying to get it booting with 4.0.3 Defy framework, I just could never get it working and gave up. But now with CM9, I assume someone could just kang the libs from CM9, the framework (and libwebcore and a few others) from Defy, and do a few init fixes for ADB race and 1% increments, and you'd have what beta 4 was supposed to be.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jamminjon82

I believe he was talking about the beta 3 build on goo.


----------



## dxoldster

FWIW, I loaded the beta3 w/ camera, coming from CM9, after a full complete data/cache/dalvik/system wipe, added 3/17 gapps - and it would not boot. Just sat at a black screen. Luckily the ol' hit vol down when light flashes route into recovery still worked (I wish CM9 had this). I was hoping to have both camera and bluetooth phone - CM9 still has garbled audio on BT. Alas, back via nandroid to CM9, 4.0.4 , 4/7 build. If BT phone worked it'd be perfect.


----------



## firstEncounter

The beta 3.2 on goo-inside.me doesn't boot. I don't remember what I did to it, but that zip was simply to test my hosting.



> FWIW, I loaded the beta3 w/ camera, coming from CM9, after a full complete data/cache/dalvik/system wipe, added 3/17 gapps - and it would not boot. Just sat at a black screen. Luckily the ol' hit vol down when light flashes route into recovery still worked (I wish CM9 had this). I was hoping to have both camera and bluetooth phone - CM9 still has garbled audio on BT. Alas, back via nandroid to CM9, 4.0.4 , 4/7 build. If BT phone worked it'd be perfect.


Were they 4.0.3/4.0.4 gapps? If so, that's probably why. You need to use 4.0.1 gapps. Either that or masterchung7 based his build off the broken zip.


----------



## masterchung7

firstEncounter said:


> The beta 3.2 on goo-inside.me doesn't boot. I don't remember what I did to it, but that zip was simply to test my hosting.
> 
> Were they 4.0.3/4.0.4 gapps? If so, that's probably why. You need to use 4.0.1 gapps. Either that or masterchung7 based his build off the broken zip.


I based it off the beta 3 zip in the op.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

Thanks for picking this back up! Just wondering First. What did you do to make this rom have such great battery life? Is it the gov? Kernel tweaks? Just would like some insight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterchung7

wavedashdoc said:


> Thanks for picking this back up! Just wondering First. What did you do to make this rom have such great battery life? Is it the gov? Kernel tweaks? Just would like some insight.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


It would be the rom itself, and not so much for kernel tweaks or governors (I would think, but ondemand, is default gov and I didn't know see so much init. d stuff) . This may not be the answer you are looking for.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

OK. Then what exactly does this roms code contain that allows it to flat line when idle so well? I would go to work at 2pm with 90% battery and use my phone once and awhile, and at 10pm it would still be 90 or just switch over to 80%.

Now, like many others I assume, are on Gummy or CM9 and only switched to have a working camera. But with battery skips and bad idle battery life its not seeming worth it. But the camera is the only thing holding me back.

Hopefully we can have a working camera with this rom still. Cause its great we have so much support on the x with the newer 4.0 roms but with each new iteration, more bugs and worse battery life seem to be introduced. I hope the developers can understand that quantity doesn't beat quality. That's just how I see it. I appreciate all the work though, don't take this the wrong way.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firstEncounter

wavedashdoc said:


> OK. Then what exactly does this roms code contain that allows it to flat line when idle so well? I would go to work at 2pm with 90% battery and use my phone once and awhile, and at 10pm it would still be 90 or just switch over to 80%.
> 
> Now, like many others I assume, are on Gummy or CM9 and only switched to have a working camera. But with battery skips and bad idle battery life its not seeming worth it. But the camera is the only thing holding me back.
> 
> Hopefully we can have a working camera with this rom still. Cause its great we have so much support on the x with the newer 4.0 roms but with each new iteration, more bugs and worse battery life seem to be introduced. I hope the developers can understand that quantity doesn't beat quality. That's just how I see it. I appreciate all the work though, don't take this the wrong way.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I'm not going to take any credit for it: it's most likely just due to the Defy framework/libs. tpruvot (dev for CyanogenDefy) is one amazing developer. Either that or it actually could be something I fixed without really taking into account its effect on battery life. I did spend time optimizing deep sleep too; my phone didn't deep sleep very well at all on CM9.

So, it could be any of those things. Or all of them combined.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

Once I killed most startup aps and removed facebook (probably the biggest battery drainer of all) I was getting 5 to 6 hours of battery life. It was great not having to run any OC or extra apps to monitor and manage the battery. And, on those nights where I would forget my charger, I could go to sleep not having to worry about my phone being dead the next morning. Which honestly should be that way with any rom.

Fix the few issues the rom had, add the camera and you'll be looking at some more change in your wallet









Whatever you and the defy team did. It worked. Very well.

I donated awhile back too. Keep it up.


----------



## albinoman109

wavedashdoc said:


> Once I killed most startup aps and removed facebook (probably the biggest battery drainer of all) I was getting 5 to 6 hours of battery life. It was great not having to run any OC or extra apps to monitor and manage the battery. And, on those nights where I would forget my charger, I could go to sleep not having to worry about my phone being dead the next morning. Which honestly should be that way with any rom.
> 
> Fix the few issues the rom had, add the camera and you'll be looking at some more change in your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you and the defy team did. It worked. Very well.
> 
> I donated awhile back too. Keep it up.


Only 5-6? Im getting at least 15 on my AOKP port.


----------



## wavedashdoc

What base is the aokp port? Post a screen shot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wavedashdoc

Let me clarify on the previous post. When removing Facebook I was getting an extra 5-6 hours of battery life on top of 15-16 hours. I would get 1 day and 8 hours frequently on this rom. If aokp can do that. I'll switch.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paintba11er89

Yeah.. I don't really like CM9, I'm just on it because it is supported. I would prefer something closer to this rom, or at least CM9 with the Miui-esk boot-up volume down blue light feature (no idea what the official term for that is). It has saved me a lot of headaches.


----------



## masterchung7

This is a screen shot I took awhile ago from aokp b28 beta 2. That was probably from the day I was doing ap mocks so I didn't use my phone much that day probability 2-3 hours screen time.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

masterchung7 said:


> This is a screen shot I took awhile ago. That was probably from the day I was doing ap mocks so I didn't use my phone much that day probability 2-3 hours screen time.
> 
> Yeah that looks about right. Why am I not on this rom again..
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pvtcarnage

what are you guys doing to get that much battery life, i have a 3200mah extended battery and when i use cm9 my phone doesnt even go past 13hrs


----------



## albinoman109

pvtcarnage said:


> what are you guys doing to get that much battery life, i have a 3200mah extended battery and when i use cm9 my phone doesnt even go past 13hrs


Im using my AOKP rom with smartassv2 and im getting 18 hours


----------



## masterchung7

pvtcarnage said:


> what are you guys doing to get that much battery life, i have a 3200mah extended battery and when i use cm9 my phone doesnt even go past 13hrs


 Does it deep sleep? In the aokp build I helped make I did some undervolting. Using stock battery.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

I might try your build 28 beta 2 build tonight. How much screen time did you use when you got 18 hours?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## albinoman109

Almost 4 hours.


----------



## MongolPup

paintba11er89 said:


> Yeah.. I don't really like CM9, I'm just on it because it is supported. I would prefer something closer to this rom, or at least CM9 with the Miui-esk boot-up volume down blue light feature (no idea what the official term for that is). It has saved me a lot of headaches.


There is a hijacked boot menu mod available for CM9. Page 262 of the CM9 thread.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------



## paintba11er89

MongolPup said:


> There is a hijacked boot menu mod available for CM9. Page 262 of the CM9 thread.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Droid X


A lot of things can't be flashed using it though, right? I've seen people talk about how they aren't supposed to use that, but actually use CWM recovery.


----------



## wavedashdoc

> Almost 4 hours.


That's. Impressive. Does flash and chrome work on your build?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterchung7

I feel like this thread is being hijacked by talking about other roms. But the aokp build (b28) has cwmr on boot in case something bad happens, I never successfully got around to porting the bootmenu.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7

wavedashdoc said:


> That's. Impressive. Does flash and chrome work on your build?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


 Flash yes (not adobe flash), chrome no (is there a rom with working chrome)?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

masterchung7 said:


> I feel like this thread is being hijacked by talking about other roms. But the aokp build (b28) has cwmr on boot in case something bad happens, I never successfully got around to porting the bootmenu.
> 
> Well there are so many variations of cm9 now lol.
> 
> Btw did anyone get the camera working for FE beta 3 yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterchung7

It would require building a 4.0.3 based defy cm9 rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

masterchung7 said:


> It would require building a 4.0.3 based defy cm9 rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


O. So the camera libs aren't 4.0.1 compatible.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firstEncounter

wavedashdoc said:


> O. So the camera libs aren't 4.0.1 compatible.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Nope, just the camera app itself.


----------



## wavedashdoc

firstEncounter said:


> Nope, just the camera app itself.


OK? Then what is the issue lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paintba11er89

MongolPup said:


> There is a hijacked boot menu mod available for CM9. Page 262 of the CM9 thread.
> 
> Sent from my CM9 Droid X


There's nothing on page 262, did you mean a different page, perhaps?


----------



## masterchung7

firstEncounter said:


> Nope, just the camera app itself.


Oh, so I can just drop in a 4.0.3 camera app and it would work?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

wavedashdoc said:


> Oh, so I can just drop in a 4.0.3 camera app and it would work?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I meant only the camera app itself is incompatible, as far as I know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

Why wouldn't the libs with the 4.0.1 camera work?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

May have a testable build for you guys tomorrow 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

BMc08GT said:


> May have a testable build for you guys tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I am a fan of this. Have it have working HDMI out, FM radio, voice input and camera, I would see no reason to switch again. 8)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

wavedashdoc said:


> I am a fan of this. Have it have working HDMI out, FM radio, voice input and camera, I would see no reason to switch again. 8)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Baby steps lol. Camera first but much more than stock ics in the future.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

BMc08GT said:


> Baby steps lol. Camera first but much more than stock ics in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Haha ok. That's all I really need at the time being. So are you going to maintain this rom now?


----------



## BMc08GT

wavedashdoc said:


> Haha ok. That's all I really need at the time being. So are you going to maintain this rom now?


Not sure. Just basically giving eICS an update before I take it somewhere else









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

Haha nice BMc08GT. Can't wait to see what you've got in-store. Just keep the battery life killer ;P


----------



## BMc08GT

wavedashdoc said:


> Haha nice BMc08GT. Can't wait to see what you've got in-store. Just keep the battery life killer ;P


Priority #1 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

BMc08GT said:


> Priority #1
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


You are my hero. Don't want to be annoying, but when are you thinking of releasing this? if I could jump on eICS again by work tmr that would be awesome.


----------



## BMc08GT

wavedashdoc said:


> You are my hero. Don't want to be annoying, but when are you thinking of releasing this? if I could jump on eICS again by work tmr that would be awesome.


fixing a few things during compile and hopefully today

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## LIdroidX

BMc08GT said:


> fixing a few things during compile and hopefully today
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I know you said you were going to fix the camera in this build, but Voice Input would also be greatly appreciated (if it is an easy fix, that is).

Thank you.


----------



## mr_brady

Anyone know if Encounter is able to play videos correctly? Just installed Gummy and tried playing a movie and a 720p video shot w/ the phone - both were very choppy. Is that lack of hardware acceleration?


----------



## serx7

mr_brady said:


> Anyone know if Encounter is able to play videos correctly? Just installed Gummy and tried playing a movie and a 720p video shot w/ the phone - both were very choppy. Is that lack of hardware acceleration?


720p video recording is enabled on that, being ICS? i just assumed it wasn't available, since the camera FC on me when i switched to camcorder mode.

i didn't even try using LGCamera set to 720p on Gummy since even 720x480 videos shot w/ LGCamera played back extremely choppy. IIRC 720x480 recorded w/ LGCamera set with low framerates (15fps) played back ok under a recent CM9 build.

Edit: or maybe you meant a 720p video shot w/ the phone under a diff ROM (?)


----------



## mr_brady

serx7 said:


> 720p video recording is enabled on that, being ICS? i just assumed it wasn't available, since the camera FC on me when i switched to camcorder mode.
> 
> i didn't even try using LGCamera set to 720p on Gummy since even 720x480 videos shot w/ LGCamera played back extremely choppy. IIRC 720x480 recorded w/ LGCamera set with low framerates (15fps) played back ok under a recent CM9 build.
> 
> Edit: or maybe you meant a 720p video shot w/ the phone under a diff ROM (?)


Correct - I meant a 720p video shot w/ a different ROM. Gummy (CM9 in general) doesn't support the camcorder yet, that I am aware of.


----------



## BMc08GT

Still working on the builds guys and gals. Daughter got me sick so I'm feeling like shit. Still some errors from FE's git but ill get them sorted out and running 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

BMc08GT said:


> Still working on the builds guys and gals. Daughter got me sick so I'm feeling like shit. Still some errors from FE's git but ill get them sorted out and running
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


take your time man. Rest up!


----------



## wavedashdoc

Just trying my hand at this. But in theory could I just replace the camera libs in Encounter and put the Working 4.0.4 ones in? Say from like Gummy. Then just fix permissions and reboot? Without having to compile a new build.


----------



## bradg24

wavedashdoc said:


> Just trying my hand at this. But in theory could I just replace the camera libs in Encounter and put the Working 4.0.4 ones in? Say from like Gummy. Then just fix permissions and reboot? Without having to compile a new build.


Different build.. will probably boot loop. If your risky enough try it but get ready for the worst.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

Ah but remember, this has the hjacked boot menu. So if It does bootloop. I can enter cwmr and flash to a previous build. No sbf

Unfortunately time constraints do not allow me to work on this anytime within the next few days. But I will give it a try. I'm actually very surprised that more people have come back to this rom. Or any dev just make a camera fix flashable zip like what was done for the cm7 builds back in last July.


----------



## masterchung7

wavedashdoc said:


> Just trying my hand at this. But in theory could I just replace the camera libs in Encounter and put the Working 4.0.4 ones in? Say from like Gummy. Then just fix permissions and reboot? Without having to compile a new build.


I tried that and the bootmenu wouldn't even load, I just had a green light (plugged into PC to do adb) and no blue light.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

masterchung7 said:


> I tried that and the bootmenu wouldn't even load, I just had a green light (plugged into PC to do adb) and no blue light.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


What exactly did you replace?


----------



## masterchung7

Camera libs, I probably messed up with the permissions.


----------



## BMc08GT

threads quiet again..... lol


----------



## albinoman109

BMc08GT said:


> threads quiet again..... lol


It happens. Are you still working on this?


----------



## BMc08GT

yep running into some issues with HAL_PIXEL_FORMAT's. once i solve this it should be good to go. (hopefully)

I did get it to compile with what i thought were the correct definitions for the values thart were erroring out, but it bricked at the boot logo.


----------



## wavedashdoc

Awesome. Glad to see this is still alive.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

Ok so i fixed the HAL issues thanks to x13thangelx but the build is bricking at the boot logo, which is signaling to me that it must be a lib issue during the boot. Anyone with enough adb experience willing to brick their device to get me a logcat of the boot sequence so i can see what the hell is going on?

http://db.tt/CI7s4r3p

Please post the logcat. Thank yu


----------



## albinoman109

BMc08GT said:


> Ok so i fixed the HAL issues thanks to x13thangelx but the build is bricking at the boot logo, which is signaling to me that it must be a lib issue during the boot. Anyone with enough adb experience willing to brick their device to get me a logcat of the boot sequence so i can see what the hell is going on?
> 
> http://db.tt/CI7s4r3p
> 
> Please post the logcat. Thank yu


I can later today.


----------



## BMc08GT

albinoman109 said:


> I can later today.


Thanks. If anyone can get it to sooner would love to get this update released lol. Need to start studying for finals this week


----------



## masterchung7

I'll try this also. Any prerequisite or can I just flash this with normal wipes?


----------



## BMc08GT

normal wipes. wont boot so i need the kitty


----------



## masterchung7

Maybe it's just me but when I type:
adb devices
in terminal, the phone won't even show up is that the same problem you are having.
Edit: Stuck at bootlogo 5 minutes in.


----------



## BMc08GT

masterchung7 said:


> Maybe it's just me but when I type:
> adb devices
> in terminal, the phone won't even show up is that the same problem you are having.
> Edit: Stuck at bootlogo 5 minutes in.


try using ddms


----------



## x13thangelx

nothing adb works if stuck at boot logo. Not sure with having bootmenu built in but without it being stuck at boot logo means that your missing something to do with 2nd-init, normally hijack binaries. IIRC, the hijack repo's were broken at some point and I dont think they were ever fixed. Havent tried to use the built ones in a while since we use prebuilt though...


----------



## BMc08GT

x13thangelx said:


> nothing adb works if stuck at boot logo. Not sure with having bootmenu built in but without it being stuck at boot logo means that your missing something to do with 2nd-init, normally hijack binaries. IIRC, the hijack repo's were broken at some point and I dont think they were ever fixed. Havent tried to use the built ones in a while since we use prebuilt though...


Awesome thanks ill take a look at the 2nd-init stuff. coming through in the clutch


----------



## BMc08GT

Got it down to only a boot menu issue left so will remove it for now and you guys can flash the zip









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

BMc08GT said:


> Got it down to only a boot menu issue left so will remove it for now and you guys can flash the zip
> 
> Awesome! What's the change log!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

BMc08GT said:


> Got it down to only a boot menu issue left so will remove it for now and you guys can flash the zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


still bricking....this is getting annoying.

Changelog is for this build to just get it to a working state:

Updated to 4.0.4
Camera support added

Thats it


----------



## wavedashdoc

Awesome. I wonder whats causing the brick

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

2nd-init related like x13th said. Pain in the butt tho


----------



## wavedashdoc

I'm interested in learning more about how to develop. What would be a good place to learn the android operating system, specifically for moto. Cause I'd really like to help in the development of this on the side.


----------



## masterchung7

Sdk, or just try learning as you go.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx

Id start with getting used to linux first. I've never really bothered with the SDK at all. Beyond that, its just learn as you go. As Wiz's signature says, the best way to learn is through breaking things. I've definitely found that to be true.


----------



## wizard0f0s

BMc, sent you a message last night. If you replace the libc.so you can get far enough for adb to work (with or without bootmenu). Still getting errors on Netd though. I didn't find that fix before I crashed though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

awesome thanks wiz. I'll look into it some more


----------



## BMc08GT

Its about to get really loud in here.......

(noise to come)


----------



## bradg24

BMc08GT said:


> Its about to get really loud in here.......


Oh my do we have it booting?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wavedashdoc

BMc08GT said:


> Its about to get really loud in here.......
> 
> (noise to come)


My good battery life with camera senses are tingling
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT

build tonight and better build tomorrow to come. Most likely new thread


----------



## BMc08GT

BMc08GT said:


> Its about to get really loud in here.......
> 
> (noise to come)


insert noise


----------



## bradg24

BMc08GT said:


> insert noise
> 
> View attachment 22720
> 
> 
> View attachment 22721


Dude that's sweet.. imagine ics with a yack under the hood.. lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## firstEncounter

The EncounterICS legacy lives on! I'm going to be contributing to this new ROM









Just to clarify, in order to get it to boot, it was switched from Defy to D2G base. But it's definitely going to work back in the Defy optimizations over time.


----------



## BMc08GT

firstEncounter said:


> The EncounterICS legacy lives on! I'm going to be contributing to this new ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, in order to get it to boot, it was switched from Defy to D2G base. But it's definitely going to work back in the Defy optimizations over time.


hell yes it will. Should affect battery life all that much hopefully, but if it does will be recitified soon enough.


----------



## PuzzleShot

I've since switched to Gummy but I'm having issues with that rom that I can't remember having on this one. Can someone remind me about whether or not you can view YouTube videos in low quality without stuttering?


----------



## snow1122

i have a question im coming from stock droid x 2.3.3 system is 4.5.605, i havent done this in a while and i cant seem to get my recovery menu like the videos, i go into it and it says reboot, apply update, wipe factory, and wipe cache, i downloaded the gapps and the Beta 3 zips, both are on my memory card, my phone is rooted(superuser is there), previously i had liberty 2.1 and i saw this and wanted to update, but i was wondering what im doing wrong?


----------



## micc117

snow1122 said:


> i have a question im coming from stock droid x 2.3.3 system is 4.5.605, i havent done this in a while and i cant seem to get my recovery menu like the videos, i go into it and it says reboot, apply update, wipe factory, and wipe cache, i downloaded the gapps and the Beta 3 zips, both are on my memory card, my phone is rooted(superuser is there), previously i had liberty 2.1 and i saw this and wanted to update, but i was wondering what im doing wrong?


it looks like ur on stock recovery you need to download clockworkmod and flash their recovery and then you can factory reset and install this rom...

miuiv4 is looking pretty nice right now too, so u moght wanna try it as well


----------



## CaileanMar

I don't know what happened. i installed the rom first but didn't have any gapps i got wi-fi connected and downloaded the gapps and moved them to the rood of sdcard. then i tried booting into recovery by using bootstrap and now i'm in a continuous reboot and cannot do anything....PLEASE HELP i've tried to wipe the data/cache and now continuous boot animation with nothing. have i ruined my phone completely?? :'(


----------



## Dark Cricket

Don't install boostrap, does not work on ICS, use the option in powermenu, or install rom manager.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flare183

When I try to apply the update, it gives me an error saying:

E: signature verification failed

What can I do to fix this?


----------



## itctonguy

I am running Build3 with much success. I have found, however, when I attempt to run VZ Navigator I get the following message "To obtain your current position, VZ Navigator requires VZW Location Services setting to be turned on. Would you like to open the Location settings screen to turn this setting on?" I am also presented with a 'yes' and 'no' button. When I click 'Yes', I am successfully taken to the Location services menu. I am presented with three choices and each are already enabled, but 'VZW Location Services' is not one of the options. I have "Google's location service", "GPS satellites" and "Location & Google search" options only. When I use the back button to return to VZ Navigator, I am presented with the same message as before. If I choose the 'No' option, the program exits to the home screen. The app appears to have installed correctly, so is there some other reason this setting would be missing or is this in fact an app issue?


----------



## SHDShadow

Hi everyone I'm new here so be gentle . Anyway I tried to install Encounter ICS X Beta 3 to my rooted Droid X, I extracted the files that were in the encounter zip folder onto the root of my SD card for my phone but when I turn off my phone and turn it back on I don't ever see a blue light on the top of the phone. Is there a step that I missed or something that I messed up? One thing that I should tell you all is that this phone was set up on a verizon line but I flashed to work for Cricket, I'm not sure if this might cause an issue or not just thought I would let you guys know. Also could you explain to me (if I did mess it up) as if I was 5 years old lol. Thanks for your time.


----------



## masterchung7

You probably need to give more specifics. From what I know, I believe that this rom works only on the .602 or .605 motorola over the air update. As for the install, (starting with your rooted droid x on .605 or .602) boot into clock work mod recovery, wipe data, wipe cache, install zip from sdcard option and navigate to the zip file. Then install gapps. A video of how to install is here





Just a recommendation, there are versions of ics roms in the development forums that have less bugs.


----------



## SHDShadow

When I look at my phone info it says that I'm running .604 if that is possible but when I try to go to update the phone it says my phone is up to date. Is there a .605 update that I can get online that won't mess up with me cricket flash?


----------



## masterchung7

SHDShadow said:


> When I look at my phone info it says that I'm running .604 if that is possible but when I try to go to update the phone it says my phone is up to date. Is there a .605 update that I can get online that won't mess up with me cricket flash?


.604 is fine also.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SHDShadow

Ok well if my phone is on .604 then what am I doing wrong when I try to install encounter? I keep hearing about this clockwork mod am I supposed to use this or no?


----------



## masterchung7

If you are on a blur based from use bootstrap, if you are on a 2init ram than use cwm.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SHDShadow

masterchung7 said:


> If you are on a blur based from use bootstrap, if you are on a 2init ram than use cwm.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Sorry for the noob question but how do I find that info out?


----------



## masterchung7

from and ram should be rom, that was auto correct

if you are rooted, check /system/etc for a hijack-boot.zip. If it's there then you are on a 2init rom. For the droid x, all aosp roms are 2init like cyanogenmod roms. Don't worry about the noob questions, we're all noobs at some point.


----------



## SHDShadow

masterchung7 said:


> from and ram should be rom, that was auto correct
> 
> if you are rooted, check /system/etc for a hijack-boot.zip. If it's there then you are on a 2init rom. For the droid x, all aosp roms are 2init like cyanogenmod roms. Don't worry about the noob questions, we're all noobs at some point.


When I go into /system/etc I don't see hijack-boot.zip but I do see droidxbootstrap.cfg and droid2bootstrap.cfg but I don't see any zip files there.


----------



## masterchung7

You're on a blur based from then. My last thought is that there might be a compatibility issue. Coming from a blur based rom, I just flashed it and was fine afterwards.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dani

Ok so I know I'm late at upgrading my droid but I haven't really used it till lately. So I flashed beta 3 on the old droid x last night and while I can get on the internet my icons aren't blue, they are gray, my google play store can't connect. The link for gapps was broken that was posted here so I fpind one for ics 4.0.1 and intalled it because the newest one kept saying error.


----------



## Dani

I was on .621 before I flashed this if that helps


----------

